# OFFICIAL Thousand Words a Day Club



## JRTomlin

I haven't even started on my thousand for the day but I wanted to start the new thread. Let's make this our new thread.

Other than it is for people who are aiming at a words per day goal (as opposed to having a short story goal) and want to write at least a thousand words a day, I don't think we have any rules. People who want to jump in at a later date are welcome. People who write any genre are welcome. If you have a "life roll" and miss a few days, pick yourself up and jump back in. 

Good luck and happy writing to all of us.


----------



## phil1861

1 day, 1K.


----------



## shadowfox

Is this for novels, or for everything?

I've written 1400 words of short fiction today because I wanted a short break from the novel.


----------



## JRTomlin

shadowfox said:


> Is this for novels, or for everything?
> 
> I've written 1400 words of short fiction today, because I wanted a short break from the novel.


For everything, but some people who ALSO have a short story goal (I think 1 short story a week) are forming their own group and I don't want to step on their toes. But anyone whose only goal is a word goal is welcome. 

But someone who wants to switch back and forth is certainly welcome. This is just to help us give each other kicks in the behind to keep writing, not exclude anyone.


----------



## Sarah Woodbury

5 days now, 5,116 words.

Here's my favorite quote about this:  "It's like driving a car at night. You never see further than your headlights, but you can make the whole trip that way."
E. L. Doctorow


----------



## Nathalie Hamidi

JRTomlin said:


> For everything, but some people who ALSO have a short story goal (I think 1 short story a week) are forming their own group and I don't want to step on their toes. But anyone whose only goal is a word goal is welcome.
> 
> But someone who wants to switch back and forth is certainly welcome. This is just to help us give each other kicks in the behind to keep writing, not exclude anyone.


You're not stepping on any toes JR 
There's room for every one! And our goals are not mutually exclusive.


----------



## CHobbes

I'm in ... 499 words so far today.  Yesterday I made 2006 and the day before about 1300.   1000 is a good goal for me.    I need the discipline.  The goal is to finish the first draft by the end of July.  I've been working on it since last summer; summers are when I have the most time, and I've written bits and pieces here and there but never finished a whole draft of a novel.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good luck!

I'll lock the other thread....

Betsy


----------



## Amanda Brice

Come July 1, I'm in!


----------



## Adam Pepper

Sarah Woodbury said:


> Here's my favorite quote about this: "It's like driving a car at night. You never see further than your headlights, but you can make the whole trip that way."
> E. L. Doctorow


Awesome quote! Thanks for the reminder, Sarah.


----------



## Cege Smith

I'm in the middle of a writing sprint- I'm definitely in!

I decided to try working between two different WIPs (because I can't do anything the easy way). I've already clocked 1800 words on one today and will switch to the other after work.


----------



## Donna White Glaser

I love this idea! When I get back to writing, I'll jump in. Right now, I'm in edits and formatting hell.


----------



## JRTomlin

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Good luck!
> 
> I'll lock the other thread....
> 
> Betsy


Thanks, Betsy


----------



## Jill James

I will start on July 1st. This is just what I need.


----------



## Lisa Grace

Me! Me! Me, I'm in! July 1st.  Thank you for starting this thread. It's like a mini-nanowrimo. 

Taking a couple of days off to deal with some minor flood damage, an two-night sleepover guest for my DD, out of town guests tomorrow, and publicizing my free days Fri. & Sat.


----------



## ShaunaG

I'm in. That's my daily goal anyway. Of course it's a quarter 'til 3pm and I haven't touched my WIP because I'm all flighty today. But yesterday I got 1500+ and 1k every day before that. But it's a new novel so I'm just 7k in. Okay. Enough. Here goes.


----------



## Carol (was Dara)

Cool, an official thread. I'll play, starting today, but I confess my writing won't be all new. I'm in rivision mode. On the bright side, the rough draft is so messy I'm having to rewrite every other sentence, so I'm sure that'll add up to at least a thousand new words per day.


----------



## 16205

Got the 1k in at least.

At 1200, aiming for 2000.


----------



## arvel

Yay! The 1k thread. See you on July 9.  I have new releases and birthday plans thatare delaying me until then. Hopefully I don't burn myself out. *is hopeful*


----------



## Carol (was Dara)

Okay, I've done 600. Will have to do the rest after the kids are in bed.


----------



## renaeraebooks

I'm in too. New at novel writing so this will be a big challenge for me. 117 words so far. Impressive, I know


----------



## folly

1300 today.  i'm going to shoot for 5/wk, but i'm still going to put it here and with my accountibility partner.  i'm also working on a book of essays and a workbook to go with my novel, but not going to count that - just my new novella or novel or whatever it turns out to be.


----------



## folly

Lisa,
sorry about the flood damage. I hope it gets resolved easily for you. can't wait to pick up your book/s on friday, though i won't be reading them for a while b/c my new story has an angel in it. looking forward to starting it in the fall.

Missy



LisaGraceBooks said:


> Taking a couple of days off to deal with some minor flood damage, an two-night sleepover guest for my DD, out of town guests tomorrow, and publicizing my free days Fri. & Sat.


----------



## The world would be prettier with more zebra strip

7,601.<--- I do very well in the middle of chase love scenes.


----------



## Incognita

Squeaked by with 1,056, but it works for me. And just crossed over 30K on the WIP. That felt good, even though I still have a long way to go.


----------



## Cege Smith

I managed 2K words on both of my WIP today. I have no idea if I can keep this up, but I'm surely going to try until at least one of them is done.


----------



## ctnihilo

Good evening everyone!

I've never posted here before, but I hope you won't mind if I tag along! I actually started this same challenge just over a week ago and have been doing pretty good so far. I have been posting snippets and information on my blog(ctnihilo.blogspot.com) every few days, so there are some longer winded posts over there, but I will include the post I made earlier today as a recap of my first week below. Look forward to see all of your progress!

So far, since starting my 1k A Day Challenge, I have written over 8,000 words. This is much more than I had been writing previously during the same amount of time, and the goal of just writing 1000 words per day is a big help in making sure that words reach paper(or screen in this case).
It is a good feeling seeing all those small increments of writing add up, and I am making good progress on my current novel, as well as a few other small projects. I will try to update with more whole stories, but I am not writing as many shorts while working on the novel.

While I haven't hit the 1K goal every day since starting the challenge, I am very happy with what I have been able to accomplish so far, and it is becoming much easier to get those words out.
As to not be a complete waste of an update, I will leave you now with a snap shot from my current novel in progress which I am also very excited about!

"So in conclusion," the reluctant assister started, "we have a rogue, immensely powerful sorcerer, who may or may not have jumped supernatural planes, for some almost assuredly dire reason, because that's how these things always end up, with a dead body guard, whose corpse most likely brought something evil in to our realm, unable to return home on his own, who absolutely loathes me, and may very well try to kill me on sight, and you want me to help bring him back?"
"Safely." She said.
"You're crazy." Duey informed her.


----------



## 60169

Congrats to everyone who is making their goals.

Today is one of those days where this thread is helpful for me.  If I hadn't committed to doing this, I could have easily let my writing slide completely, as life was getting in the way.

Instead, I got up early, am going to bed a little later, and got a shade over 1700 words done.

Thanks for the accountability!


----------



## ShaunaG

Made it past 8k today. Hoping to find the momentum in the next 4-5k.


----------



## Gone 9/21/18

1,318. Can't even imagine 8,000 in a day. 3,500 has been my mostest, but I guess it could happen.


----------



## CHobbes

Okay, made it to 1012.  (I think).  I have the Scrivener counter reset at midnight.  Lately I've been up writing at that time, so it's slightly alarming to see the 0 suddenly appear where before there was a word count.


----------



## Alan Petersen

Made it! I fell short of my personal daily goal of 2,000 words, but I'm in good standing for the club.


----------



## Alan Petersen

CHobbes said:


> Okay, made it to 1012. (I think). I have the Scrivener counter reset at midnight. Lately I've been up writing at that time, so it's slightly alarming to see the 0 suddenly appear where before there was a word count.


That's happened to me! I have it set to reset at midnight too. It's like turning back to a pumpkin when the clock strikes midnight.


----------



## GWakeling

I'm definitely in! Been sitting in front of the tennis all day this week, tapping away as I go. Managed to get about 7K written so far and crossed the 35K on my WIP. This thread will give me even more incentive


----------



## Enkel

I'm in. I've got 1100 words so far today (had 1700 yesterday).  Now, I need to go take care of stuff and hoping to add more later today.


----------



## shadowfox

1680 words today. Will try to write more latter on tonight.


----------



## JRTomlin

Blech. I forgot to post before I went to bed last night that I hit 1007 words. But I did reach my goal yesterday. Now for today.


----------



## yomatta

Starting this today as well. Spent a couple weeks going 3k/day but I've been burnt out since and need to rebuild.

Best of luck to everyone!


----------



## R.J. Lockett

JRTomlin said:


> For everything, but some people who ALSO have a short story goal (I think 1 short story a week) are forming their own group and I don't want to step on their toes. But anyone whose only goal is a word goal is welcome.
> 
> But someone who wants to switch back and forth is certainly welcome. This is just to help us give each other kicks in the behind to keep writing, not exclude anyone.


Can you post the link to the Short Story thread JR?


----------



## JRTomlin

R.J. Lockett said:


> Can you post the link to the Short Story thread JR?


Sure thing. 

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,118366.0.html


----------



## R.J. Lockett

The short story thread and this thread are going to be in my favorites.  Thanks JR


----------



## GWakeling

Just knocked out 1,952 words. Yeah, I know I ought to do another 48 to make it up to 2K, but I'm still pretty  happy with that. This WIP is coming along nicely, and if I can keep up to speed, then I can make my September launch


----------



## ShaunaG

ellenoc said:


> 1,318. Can't even imagine 8,000 in a day. 3,500 has been my mostest, but I guess it could happen.


I didn't mean that I had written 8k yesterday; my earlier post I said I was at 7k in my WIP so that next post about 8k was confirming I'd made my 1,000 for the day.


----------



## phil1861

I had been doing about 1K every other day but now I'm finding I need to do some prep work and reading as I'm hitting spots where I've not prepared and doing this every day has been a challenge; I sat for a little while today trying to find a starting place but managed to get my 1K by the end. 

This will also mean it's doubly important to have or spend some break time to replenish the well each week.


----------



## ShaunaG

I've hit my 1k for the day but I think I'm gonna try to get a few hundred more before I break for lunch. 

Happy writing everyone!


----------



## Sarah Woodbury

Made it past 6000.  I'm going camping for a week starting tomorrow morning, so I'll have to pick this up next weekend.  Good luck everyone!


----------



## ctnihilo

1,161 completed for today, which brings my weekly total up above 7,000 words, a good thing since I won't have much time to write this weekend! Congratulation to everyone who is making their goal. Seeing all the days add up is quite the motivation to continue writing!


----------



## ShaunaG

Made it to 2k for the day and just crossed 10k in the WIP! Woot! Good milestone to stop on for now.


----------



## folly

about 1.8-2k today. was writing by hand, so not positive.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

I wrote 1014 new words yesterday, which is actually my worst day for the month. But in my defense, I was doing the final preparations for my latest release, which ate into my writing time. Besides, I did hit my 1000 words for the day.


----------



## Cege Smith

YAY to everyone who has got their wc in for the day. 

I'm getting ready to switch gears to Twisted Souls for the evening writing. I love this thread- it makes me more motivated just reading how everyone else is doing.  

Ageless: +2,066 (5104 total)
Twisted Souls: TBD (12,797 total)


----------



## Thomas Watson

ShaunaG said:


> Made it past 8k today. Hoping to find the momentum in the next 4-5k.


I was going to brag about 3,600.

Now I feel like a slacker! 

TW


----------



## ShaunaG

Thomas Watson said:


> I was going to brag about 3,600.
> 
> Now I feel like a slacker!
> 
> TW


No, no, no, in my 1st post I said I was around 7k in my WIP, so when I came back I said I'd just made it to 8k, meaning 1k words for the day. I clarified that later when someone else misunderstood me too.


----------



## 16205

Got my 1k in (and then some).


----------



## Alan Petersen

I'm at 1,519! So got 1K in. I'm going to write for a couple more hours, wild Friday night! Par-tay.


----------



## L.M. Gautreaux

I'm getting excited about joining in after my two week edit is done.

Pats on the back for everyone who's hit their WC.  You're definitely motivating and inspiring me.

And for those who might not be making the goal, keep typing and don't give up.  There's always tomorrow and a fresh beginning.

I'm getting ready to do a long, hard push tomorrow on the rewrite so I may post my progress then. That's ok, right?

I wanna start book two now. *pouts and grumps*  I must be a grown- up and finish the edit. I'm using this thread as a reward to help me get through the final edit.

Best of luck to everyone tomorrow. Looking forward to seeing y'alls progress.


----------



## Incognita

I'm going to man up and admit that I wrote nothing today. In my defense, I was buried in InDesign/Photoshop for about nine hours straight, and both my brain and my hands contemplated picking up the laptop at the end of the day and went, "Um, no."

I will get caught up tomorrow. Weekends are only for me (and the hubby, and the dog, and the house...but that's it, I swear).


----------



## Thomas Watson

ShaunaG said:


> No, no, no, in my 1st post I said I was around 7k in my WIP, so when I came back I said I'd just made it to 8k, meaning 1k words for the day. I clarified that later when someone else misunderstood me too.


Thanks! I'm feeling _much better_ now.


----------



## Cege Smith

Final update for the day:

Ageless: +2,066 (5104 total)
Twisted Souls: +2,444 (15,241 total)


----------



## JRTomlin

Woohoo. I did it in bits and pieces today but I got to 1100 words!


----------



## KaryE

600-ish yesterday on my Sekret Projekt (SP), 1,000 so far today and still going. I'm at roughly 2500 for the week, but my week ends on Sunday, so I need another 2,500 between now and Sunday night.


----------



## 60169

Made it.  A shade over 1,750 words for the day.

Rock 'n Roll Heaven = 18,917 words as of bedtime tonight.

It's going to be a real challenge over the weekend:  Two waves of overnight guests arriving.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

1102 words for today and I'm done.


----------



## GlennGamble

JR Tomlin,

Just wanted to thank you for starting this this thread.  This is awesome, and all the writers participating are #winning


----------



## Gone 9/21/18

Just finished - 2,082.


----------



## Carol (was Dara)

Signing off at 1,562 for the day.


----------



## shadowfox

Finished off 2554 words for the day.

My monthly total is 75,007 words. I'm pretty glad, it is one of the best writing months I've had all year.


----------



## L.M. Gautreaux

shadowfox said:


> Finished off 2554 words for the day.
> 
> My monthly total is 75,007 words. I'm pretty glad, it is one of the best writing months I've had all year.


That monthly total is freaking amazing!


----------



## GWakeling

Just cracked off 3,054 whilst watching some tennis. Pretty happy with that.

Shadowfox, you're a legend....wish I could write that much a month. Perhaps it'll be my next goal.


----------



## phil1861

Got in 2K+ today; had a nice two hours of peace and quiet. 

A Certain Death's total is now 48K.


----------



## That one girl

I skipped reporting in for a couple of days. Family business (impromptu bedroom dance performance). I had a really good day a few days ago (4,000 words), then I came in at 1,600 the next day, then pretty much nothing today.

I checked the old thread and just wanted to thank everyone for the Scrivener compiler info. I may start using Scrivener again. I used it for Nano last year and it worked so well for those writing binges.


----------



## JRTomlin

GlennGamble said:


> JR Tomlin,
> 
> Just wanted to thank you for starting this this thread. This is awesome, and all the writers participating are #winning


Thanks. I must admit I did it from selfish motives. 

Only 140 words so far today and I doubt I'll hit my target since I decided to go back and change my 3rd person novel to 1st person. Yes, I could wait until I'm finished but that's just not how I work. Anyway, that's a fairly big job so I'm not sure how much new I'll get written today.


----------



## Carol (was Dara)

Looking good, everybody. My wordcount for today: 1,455. Will hopefully get more done tonight.


----------



## P.A. Woodburn

Been off the boards for a couple of days. I really, really need this thread. I'm in. None today, yet.


----------



## KaryE

Made my 1k for the day. Gonna take a quick nap and keep going. I need another 800 - 1,200 words today.  

ETA: 1,950-ish at stopping time today. Made up for the light day yesterday, and have just once scene left to write in the morning and this one's done.


----------



## Incognita

I got in 2,100 today, so I made up for my deficit of yesterday. Glad to see everyone's doing so well!


----------



## 16205

6908 words for the day. Only 3-5 scenes away from finishing the first draft of the book.


----------



## Cege Smith

Danielle Bourdon said:


> 6908 words for the day. Only 3-5 scenes away from finishing the first draft of the book.


That is so exciting! It's a race for the end now. 

Good day for me, but not as good as I was hoping- I may still try to write more later. I have a blog post and journaling to get done yet tonight too.

Ageless: +2,042 (7146 total)
Twisted Souls: +2,008 (17,249 total)


----------



## 16205

cegesmith said:


> That is so exciting! It's a race for the end now.


Hopefully by tomorrow. 

Congratulations to everyone getting words down.


----------



## Thomas Watson

Managed 2,194 today. Met a new character. Getting to know him sorta slowed me down.  

TW


----------



## Colin Taber

Over the last week I've mostly hit my target and been going well. I'm trying to finish up a couple of first drafts before I jump on a plane for a short holiday on July 12th. 

My only shortfall was on Friday where I managed 500 words before work (and then got dragged off to afterwork drinks). I'm not too fussed about it as I managed over 2,000 words on both Thursday and Saturday, but like I said before in the expressions of interest thread, my word counts haven't been too much of an issue, it's more about consistency for me.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

1017 words for today and 35164 for the whole month of June. I never fell under 1000 words per day the whole month. Indeed, the last day I wrote less than 1000 words was May 4.


----------



## Rachel Schurig

I've been writing up a storm and haven't posted since the first day. I didn't keep very good track of daily numbers but I'm up 10,080 for the last three days. So we'll say an average of 3 grand a day, which I'm very happy with at this point. I'm hoping tomorrow is another huge writing day, which should get me to the end of this draft. Huzzah!


----------



## P.A. Woodburn

I was six minutes late but I did get one thousand words done for yesterday. This is very good for me. Now I know I have to perform. Thank you all.


----------



## Alan Petersen

Checking in. 1,102 words today. Not bad for a Saturday. It was a foggy evening, good for writing.


----------



## Alan Petersen

Danielle Bourdon said:


> 6908 words for the day. Only 3-5 scenes away from finishing the first draft of the book.


Wow! Very impressive and congrats on being so close to your first draft!


----------



## Gone 9/21/18

1,480 today.

I didn't pay much attention to when I started this WIP, but I downloaded Scrivener on 5/26, and I know I played with it for at least 2 days before starting this story with it. It's a little over 34,000 words now, so I've been more faithful than I realized.


----------



## 16205

Thanks, Alan!


----------



## Simon Haynes

That was good timing. I just finished my 32k middle-grade novel in 30 days, came to KB and saw the topic subject. Mathematically, I'd say that qualifies ;-)


----------



## folly

forgot to check in yesterday.  1128.

don't know if i'm going to work today.  i did only commit to 5/wk.


----------



## shadowfox

GWakeling said:


> Shadowfox, you're a legend....wish I could write that much a month. Perhaps it'll be my next goal.





L.M. Gautreaux said:


> That monthly total is freaking amazing!


Thanks, guys, I appreciate the kind words.

Today's total is 2020 words.


----------



## 16205

4020 for the day---and done with my first draft of The Reign of Mayhem. SO glad to be finished.


----------



## Rachel Schurig

Woohoo, Danielle! Pop some champagne and celebrate! I hope to be joining you in the finished WIP club tonight


----------



## 16205

Thanks, Rachel!  I've been keeping an eye out to see when you get yours done, too!  Yay!


----------



## GWakeling

1,513 for the day which is pretty good considering I really couldn't be bothered today! Over the 41k mark now.



Danielle Bourdon said:


> 4020 for the day---and done with my first draft of The Reign of Mayhem. SO glad to be finished.


Congrats Danielle! It's so exciting when those few last words of a book are written. Good luck on the edit


----------



## 16205

Thanks, G!  And boy, is this MS gonna need an edit.  

Congratulations on your 1,513!


----------



## ShaunaG

Usually take the weekends off, but I may lose some days this week so I'm at the desk. I've got my 1k already but I'm gonna try to get another and round out this chapter.


----------



## renaeraebooks

Danielle, I was looking at your books and your last 2 published aren't showing on your author page. I just happened to notice that the fates #2 was out because it was in the also boughts. Just thought I'd let you know...


----------



## 16205

Thanks, Renae!  I forget to update the page on a regular basis.


----------



## KaryE

My word processor says I'm up 800 words for the day, but it's probably more than that since I was cutting too.

Weekly totals:  4,850 words on the SP, around 1,000 more on a WOTF story.  I'm calling it a week.  

Thanks for this thread. It's a big help.


----------



## Incognita

Just finished up with 1507. I'd like to put a little more in the bank tomorrow, since I have a feeling I'm not going to get much done on the Fourth.


----------



## Rachel Schurig

Holy moly. Hit a new record for myself today in word count. A little over 13k. I've hit 10 before and once during NaNo I think I got to 12, but I've never ever written so many in a day. I'm completely worn out, laying inert on the couch, have no idea what time it is, haven't eaten in hours, and my bad eye is completely blurred over. But I feel AMAZING.

Because the draft is done!

Seriously, writer friends, is there a better feeling in the world than a finished manuscript? This feeling makes all the doubt and headache and frustration so worth it.

I'm taking a few days off, but I wish everyone good luck in meeting their daily word counts!


----------



## 16205

Congratulations, Rachel!    13k is astounding and no, there really isn't any feeling like finishing the first draft.

Huzzah!

I'm on to editing. Have a great few days off!


----------



## Cege Smith

Congrats Rachel and Danielle!! 

During Nano last year, I found my local liquor store sells these little four packs of champagne. Each bottle is 2 glasses- perfect for celebrating with my hubby when I drag him off his xbox.  There truly isn't any feeling like finishing that manuscript.


----------



## Thomas Watson

I managed 2,197 words today. Not bad for a late start this afternoon.


----------



## Cege Smith

I got distracted by a baby shower that took up the better part of my afternoon. Don't my friends realize that I have some serious writing to do??  

Here's where I landed:
Ageless: +2,218 (9274 total)
Twisted Souls: +2,248 (19,497 total)


----------



## ShaunaG

I got 4k by this afternoon. One of my better days in a long, long time. Thinking about trying for one more thousand to round out to 5k. 

Oh and good job, Rachel! My best day was 9.5k when the idea for my first YA blossomed to life in my mind, never hit that again so you rock!


----------



## CoraBuhlert

1374 words and I'm done for the day. Still, not a bad start for the new month.


----------



## Carol (was Dara)

Rachel Schurig said:


> Hit a new record for myself today in word count. A little over 13k.


Woot! Congrats Rachel! And congrats to everyone who's finished (or is about to finish) their WIPs!

My count for now is 2,232 but I'm hoping to get in a few more words before bed.


----------



## P.A. Woodburn

I finished my thousnad words for the day.I've no idea if these are quality words, but I can see how writing just one thousand words a day adds up. I don't feel any need to increase this until I get into the habit.


----------



## Alan Petersen

1,121 words for me today and I'm calling it a night. Good night.


----------



## ElisaBlaisdell

I'm officially postponing the start of my writing project until July 15th. The reason--I have to finish proofreading, editing, and learning formatting to publish my first book--I don't want to distract myself. I'll be cheering you on, in the mean time.


----------



## Savannah_Page

First work day of the month is here...so count me in! Looking forward to having this thread and all you encouraging writers to help me chug along.


----------



## Carol (was Dara)

Welcome to the club, Savannah.  

Final word count for the day (even if it did take me until 3:30 a.m. to get there): 3,199. Now I'm off to bed.


----------



## Savannah_Page

Thanks for the welcome, Dara!
Word count for today- 1,850. 
Time to get to the day job now.


----------



## shadowfox

1169 words today.


----------



## Rachel Schurig

Savannah_Page said:


> Thanks for the welcome, Dara!
> Word count for today- 1,850.
> Time to get to the day job now.


Oooh, I'm so glad i'll get to follow your progress here, Savannah! What are you working on now?


----------



## Carol (was Dara)

1,044 so far today. I'm making it my goal to have this round of revisions done in the next three days. To be continued...


----------



## ctnihilo

Congratulations to everyone! Seeing everyone writing much more than the 1000 is inspiring!

1102 for today, and finished out another chapter in the current WIP. Good luck to everyone who is still working on their words for today!


----------



## phil1861

1300K today in my lunch hour, not bad for me. 

52000 words so far for the current WIP.


----------



## Toonldy

I had no clue I was going to start to write again today. I'm in...I'm already at 1560 words and it's only 3p PST. This is going to be a welcomed relief from marketing DEWITCHED and editing UNHITCHED, the sequel.  I start that latter tedious job tomorrow...it's got to be done by October when I have a big DW promotion. Back to writing. I'm having too much fun.


----------



## ShaunaG

Got 1500 in for the day. Manged to get 5k yesterday so I'd like to get at least one more thousand today before calling it.


----------



## ChadWilliamson

Ok not as impressive as some but about 1200 yesterday and 1300 today, trying to get a restart on my YA novel.


----------



## Anna K

This thread has been extremely motivating.  Since Thursday, I have been able to finish my first 5000 words of my sequel.  Now off to write tonight's 1000!


----------



## Thomas Watson

Today's count is 2,155. My current WIP has passed 10,000 words.


----------



## 16205

Congratulations to everyone and their fabulous word counts! 

Not sure I'm gonna get any words on a brand new wip while I'm editing my eyeballs out on the last one.


----------



## Incognita

1,505 today, and just passed 35K on the WIP. Did that in about an hour, which was all I had time for today.


----------



## JRTomlin

I was bad yesterday. I didn't write at all. Just lazy.  

Back in the groove today and with 1202 words.


----------



## Cege Smith

I wanted to get so much more done today, but I'm not complaining. At least I'm going in the right direction!

Ageless: +1,201 (10,475 total)
Twisted Souls: +3,189 (22,686 total)


----------



## CoraBuhlert

1436 words for today.


----------



## Alan Petersen

Didn't make it today. Hope I don't get kicked out the club.  

532 words.
27,590 words total for current WIP.


----------



## Savannah_Page

Rachel Schurig said:


> Oooh, I'm so glad i'll get to follow your progress here, Savannah! What are you working on now?


4,380 this morning.
Back to the day job again....

Hey, Rachel! I'm working on the sequel to _When Girlfriends Break Hearts_. I've got the whole plot figured out and am so excited to see how it comes to life on the page! Congrats on finishing up your first draft of your recent MS! Kiki's book, right?


----------



## shadowfox

1639 today.


----------



## Rachel Baum

Can I join? This thread looks like a great motivator!

1078 words yesterday.

Will post today's totals tonight.

Congratulations to all of those in this thread who are inspiring me!


----------



## JRTomlin

Rachel Baum said:


> Can I join? This thread looks like a great motivator!
> 
> 1078 words yesterday.
> 
> Will post today's totals tonight.
> 
> Congratulations to all of those in this thread who are inspiring me!


Of course you can join! The more the less anyone will notice when I miss my goal.


----------



## Gone 9/21/18

I forgot to post before going to bed last night.

Sunday 0
Monday 1,440


----------



## 16205

477 last night, 3,613 today on the new WIP.


----------



## phil1861

Was a little shy I think today, 900 or so.


----------



## Carol (was Dara)

Final count for yesterday: 3,025 words.

417 so far today.


----------



## Rachel Baum

1013 today. Hoping tomorrow is productive because I have the day off from work!


----------



## Thomas Watson

Squeaked in today with 1,052.

Some days are better that others.


TW


----------



## Cege Smith

So I thought that Twisted Souls was going to be around 25K words when I first started. Nope- the story isn't done yet. It's got a ways to go. (surprise, surprise!) Looking forward to a longer writing day tomorrow with the holiday.

Ageless: +2,038 (12,513 total)
Twisted Souls: +2,198 (24,884 total)


----------



## CoraBuhlert

1055 words today.


----------



## Carol (was Dara)

Up to 2,940 for the day. May do more before bed.


----------



## JGray

1046 today! Am very pleased with myself, considering I've been on a long and lazy hiatus.


----------



## Alan Petersen

310 today. Dagnabbit.


----------



## Gone 9/21/18

2,122


----------



## shadowfox

1294 today so far, although I plan to write some more latter on.


----------



## Savannah_Page

Welcome, Rachel Baum! Indeed the more the merrier.  

Going to start work on the WIP in a bit but can't decide whether to make some tea or take a 15 min. power nap to zap back that energy lunch nabbed from me. Humph. Muse? Check. Energy? Where are you?? Happy I've got my inspiring 1k-words-a-day authors here to help. Press on, everyone!


----------



## Savannah_Page

Ok. Power nap won over. 
A few thousand edits + 3,866 written for the day. 

Off to get some housework done now


----------



## phil1861

Biked 22 miles and wrote 1K at my favorite coffee shop (iPad and keyboard travel easily).


----------



## Savannah_Page

phil1861 said:


> Biked 22 miles and wrote 1K at my favorite coffee shop (iPad and keyboard travel easily).


  Awesome!


----------



## Cege Smith

Savannah_Page said:


> Ok. Power nap won over.
> A few thousand edits + 3,866 written for the day.
> 
> Off to get some housework done now


I have yet to start writing today. That power nap sounds like a fabulous idea, Savannah. And look how you did afterwards! I think I'll have to try that too.


----------



## GWakeling

Took a day out yesterday as I was at a Garden Show, so I've just done 2k to catch up. I love this thread, I haven't been this on the ball for weeks. Somehow, logging in here really does make me write


----------



## KaryE

I took Monday and Tuesday off, but my goal is still 5k by the end of Sunday.  I'll keep you posted.


----------



## 16205

phil1861 said:


> Biked 22 miles and wrote 1K at my favorite coffee shop (iPad and keyboard travel easily).


Wow, that's awesome!

I hit my 2k for the day.


----------



## folly

I took sunday and monday off and tuesday went along with them.  today 781 plus added in pages i had handwritten.  off to watch movie with the kids and then shoot fireworks.  happy 4th!


----------



## Adam Poe

I should really start writing again, I haven't done anything on my own in years. 1k doesn't sound too terribly hard.. hmmm...


----------



## dalya

Yesterday: 3031 words
Today (so far): 1933 words. Hoping for another 3k today, but happy with fewer, so long as I'm on the right track (and I think I am).

EDIT: 3100 words for today, and the goats in the story are giggling, so that makes me very happy. (They are magical goats.)

EDIT: 4700 and I'm done for the day.

Note: this story is in third person and it's more action and plot, not a lot of emotional devastation, so it's actually a lot easier for me to get a high word count on a story like this. Actually, I should dig for some devastation tomorrow.


----------



## Cege Smith

Only got my word count in on one today. Oh well- always tomorrow!

Ageless: +2,786 (15,299 total)
Twisted Souls: +0 (24,884 total)


----------



## Rachel Baum

Savannah_Page said:


> Welcome, Rachel Baum! Indeed the more the merrier.
> 
> Going to start work on the WIP in a bit but can't decide whether to make some tea or take a 15 min. power nap to zap back that energy lunch nabbed from me. Humph. Muse? Check. Energy? Where are you?? Happy I've got my inspiring 1k-words-a-day authors here to help. Press on, everyone!


Thank you for the welcome Savannah!

I just finished up 1194 words today.


----------



## Toonldy

I love this thread and I love you guys! So inspiring. Congrats to all. At the end of day 3, I'm up to a little over 6,000 on my new WIP. And  Rachel. 13,000+ words in a single day?? Now, that's a marathon. Congrats on finishing your WIP!


----------



## Thomas Watson

The 4th of July holiday kept me from hitting 1K today. All I managed was a blog post (link insignature line). The fireworks were worth it, though.

Normal day tomorrow!


----------



## JGray

1,764 words, wrapping up the first draft of my novel. Huzzah!


----------



## Carol (was Dara)

3,429 for today.


----------



## Gone 9/21/18

2,465


----------



## Savannah_Page

Nice counts everyone. Lookin' good.

Thomas, I think a blog post def counts as a bit of a writing sesh b/c it was a holiday and we all deserve a little time off, eh?  

3k+ is awesome, Dara! 
And at that 6k mark, Toonldy, after 3 days... Feels great, hah?

Well it doesn't look like I'll get much writing time in today but I do have some blog post work to do, so that counts a little bit. Hope to hit the 1k mark today on the WIP anyhow. Going to try. Press on, all!

And yes, Cege, that power nap was the perfect kick. 15 min. max, though, so I don't get too comfy and nod off for a few hours.


----------



## Carol (was Dara)

Thanks Savannah! This thread is very motivating. Whenever I think of going to bed without my daily word count, I remind myself I won't get to post if I don't hit 1K. LOL That's enough to send me back to my WIP.


----------



## That one girl

I've been shooting for 5,000 because I know it will be very hard to hit, but I feel like I have to try. I've been consistently hitting 3,000. Hit 3,400 yesterday. And only half a beer consumed.


----------



## shadowfox

3088 words today.


----------



## Cege Smith

ShortySmalls said:


> 1,764 words, wrapping up the first draft of my novel. Huzzah!


Congratulations!!! One of the best feelings ever.


----------



## ShaunaG

Took the day off yesterday for the holiday but since I clocked 7k over Sunday and Monday I didn't feel bad about that.

Just hit 1k for today. Having a little trouble since I realized the 7k I got over the weekend actually needs to be much, much farther in the book and I now have to find my way to it.


----------



## 16205

2k done.


----------



## ctnihilo

Were only able to get a few hundred words down the last two days with the holiday, but have hit the mark today with 1294. Hopefully I can make up some ground tonight to cover the lost days!

Congratulations to everyone who is getting their 1K words in. Everyone getting more is amazing!


----------



## Carol (was Dara)

Count so far: 863. More later.


----------



## anne_holly

I'm tossing in for a specific goal, and posting here for the sake of accountability. 

I want to include a new 15k story in the paperback collection/ebook bundle of my holiday erotic-romances releasing in the fall. A Facebook poll directed me towards St Patrick's Day, so that's what I'm doing.

I'm hoping to have a rough draft in about two weeks, which places me at about 1k a day, at least, excepting most Saturdays, until this is accomplished. (I think I'll do a 5k freebie after that, to promote the collection, but one goal at a time for now.)

I've been doing roughly 0-500 words so far this year, so this will require me knocking some rust off the cogs. Wish me luck!  

ETA: I'm outlining today, and will get my first 1k in the can tomorrow when Tot's at playschool.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

1084 words yesterday. Would have liked to write more, but it was very hot and the air conditioning broke down.


----------



## phil1861

Wasn't sure I was going to make any today as I usually write at lunch, but had some time after work to get in 1100 in and about finished a chapter.


----------



## Cege Smith

It was a short writing day for me as we have an evening activity tonight. (karaoke, oh yea! )
I hope to get more in later, but my guess is I won't.

Ageless: +500 (15,799 total)
Twisted Souls: +2,624 (27,509 total)


----------



## dalya

Congratulations, everyone, on your fine work! For those of you still short, get off KB and do it! heh! 

I'm at 2100 words and I need to get MC out of yet another jam.


----------



## Alan Petersen

Yesterday was bad, just 300-some words. But, I'm back in the groove today and made it! 2,118 words. And I might write for an hour more after dinner. Maybe.


----------



## Thomas Watson

Got myself back into the swing of things today, with 1,741 words. The current WIP is pushing 13,000 words with a short stick.


----------



## Toonldy

Aagh! A most unproductive day! I have a little under 3 hrs PST to squeak by!


----------



## Toonldy

Okay... made it to 7,070... but don't think all the words count. Not my best writing. *Sniff*  Could go on for another 2.5 hrs PST, but calling it a night. Tomorrow's another day. Congrats to all those all who sailed merrily through another day.


----------



## Carol (was Dara)

dalya said:


> For those of you still short, get off KB and do it! heh!


Thanks for booting me off - it was very timely!  My final count for Thursday: 2,730. Yay! I'm finally done with revisions! Sorta. I still have to go in and do some consistency checks etc but the heavy rewrites are done and from here on out it's just tweaking. I credit this thread with helping me meet my goal, even if it comes a day later than I'd planned.


----------



## Gone 9/21/18

1,981


----------



## shadowfox

1541 today, I might write more tonight.


----------



## Savannah_Page

So I found zero time yesterday. But I made up for it today. Could go on but need to stretch the legs ala some Pilates!

6,098 for today.

Keep up the progress, everyone!!


----------



## Toonldy

GRRRR! I am editing my sequel today. I'm losing words, more than writing them. Hope to get to my WIP later.


----------



## Pnjw

This thread has been mocking me for days. But yesterday, I got down over 3K and finished the first draft of my work in progress. I was elated for about thirty minutes and when went to bed. May the revisions go smoother than the drafting!

Savannah, over 6K, wow! Good for you.


----------



## anne_holly

About 1.5k in. It's rusty, since it's the starting bit, but it's down. And the good news is I still have a few hours before I have to go collect the Tot from preschool.

Just brewing some coffee, and then diving back in!


----------



## phil1861

1,333 and a new chapter started. Took the day off so I'll see if I get any more in.


----------



## Craig Halloran

I'm starting a new book tonight or tomorrow. When I write, it's 1K a day, so I'm on board. It's a short novel, so about 30-40k words.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

1133 words yesterday and already 646 today. I'll write some more tonight and hopefully hit one thousand or more.


----------



## That one girl

A shameful 1,700 words for me. I don't know who I am anymore.


----------



## 16205

2023 for the day. Wish I could get in another 1k but alas, the other MS needs editing.


----------



## Thomas Watson

A good day for me, today, with 2,504 words. As far as I can tell they're even in the right order. 

WIP = 15,413


----------



## Cege Smith

I'm running for the finish line on the first draft of this one! (I've been expecting this to fall out around 40K words when it's final, so I know I'm close).

Twisted Souls: +2,507 (30,019 total)


----------



## ctnihilo

Congratulations to everyone!

Cut it close today, but was able to get down 1,445 words, so still hit the mark!


----------



## Toonldy

*Sniff*  It didn't happen for me today. Spent it editing sequel, cutting and replacing words rather than creating them. The opening chapters are for me always the hardest, so I hope to resume the challenge tomorrow.Good night and congrats to all who made it today.


----------



## dalya

Just over 3k today and I'd have to say the highlight was naming the snakes.


----------



## Gone 9/21/18

1,744.

_*Snakes!*_


----------



## Carol (was Dara)

569. Don't think I'm going to make it today.


----------



## Pnjw

0 new words, but I did get one chapter edited and sent off to the CP and another chapter critiqued for my CP.


----------



## JRTomlin

I only made 760 words yesterday, but 1050 today.


----------



## Cege Smith

I refused to go to sleep until I had my first draft done- which meant I was up until 3:15am. Good news is, I _could_ blow off the rest of today because I have my word count in already, but I won't. This one moves on to the edit stage!

Twisted Souls: +3,244 (33,253 total)


----------



## Thomas Watson

cegesmith said:


> I refused to go to sleep until I had my first draft done- which meant I was up until 3:15am. Good news is, I _could_ blow off the rest of today because I have my word count in already, but I won't. This one moves on to the edit stage!
> 
> Twisted Souls: +3,244 (33,253 total)


Congratulations!


----------



## T.K.

Late to the game but I'd like to join. I hope I can keep up, though, with editing and so many projects going right now it might be tough. Congrats to everyone who's doing so well. You've encouraged me to make the commitment!


----------



## Christine Murray

I'm in, just back from vacation and chomping at the bit to get some serious writing in. Of course, I'm also doing the 52 Shades of Short Stories challenge so I might possibly be insane.

But if I fall short I'll still be left with some fresh writing, which isn't a bad outcome.


----------



## That one girl

I'm at 1,500 words right now, but I get to stay up all night tonight so.... I'm shooting for nothing less than 3,000.


----------



## GWakeling

so much for my writing today - I just opened a bottle of red. Oh well, good luck everyone, I'll have to catch up tomorrow!


----------



## ShaunaG

Took yesterday off because I was just an angry little black cloud of grumpiness but I'm back at it today. Already make it to 1k, hoping for another to make up for the lost day.

Happy writing, everyone!

Edit to add: Just hit 2,250 for the day. And I am done.


----------



## folly

roughly 2700 today but hadn't written since wednesday.  had to get out of the house to do it too.


----------



## phil1861

900 today, running a little on empty and taking tomorrow off.


----------



## Incognita

I got 2,550 today, which was good. I didn't write anything Wednesday-Friday, so I'm still behind, but another good day tomorrow should make up the rest of the deficit.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

I finished at 1175 yesterday. For today, I'm already at 400.


----------



## Carol (was Dara)

2,076 so far but more ahead. This WIP is due to be turned in to the editor in a week, so I'm cutting it close with the revisions. "I think I can, I think I can..." said the little engine.

ETA: Make that 1,148 more.


----------



## Thomas Watson

2,007 today.  

WIP = 17,423


----------



## Toonldy

1,241 on Sequel-- wrote a couple of new scenes and did some tightening...so maybe a few more. May try to write for another hour. Miss not working on WIP. Yay! to all


----------



## 16205

Only got about 800 words in on the new WIP.  Did 69 pages of editing though, plus a 3 hr power outage, so I'm happy with that.

I'll do some catching up tomorrow.


----------



## JRTomlin

Only 740 words today.


----------



## Carol (was Dara)

Take some of mine. I did another 268, so they'll bring you up over 1K.


----------



## Gone 9/21/18

2,366. My WIP as a whole crossed over 50,000 words, so it's officially a novel.


----------



## JRTomlin

Dara England said:


> Take some of mine. I did another 268, so they'll bring you up over 1K.


Thanks, Dara. I'm always willing to take a few spares. 

1006 today so I'm good!


----------



## Thomas Watson

Made it to 1,076. Visualizing a whole new civilization and the people in it can be slow going, at times. As soon as the main characters settle in and are accustomed to their new surroundings, the pace will pick up.

WIP = 18,499


----------



## KaryE

I'm biffing this week. Sigh. I had client work to do, and I reeeeely hate indexing. I did some editing and formatting on my own stuff, but only around 2k worth of new words.  Back in the saddle tomorrow tho as I just spent the last hour hashing out a horse scene with a writer friend to make sure it goes right.


----------



## Pearson Moore

8400 words this week.  Yesterday was slow, but only because I was lining up artists to contribute several dozen works to my latest Game of Thrones book.  I made up for yesterday this afternoon when I pounded out 2700 words to complete my 5500-word essay on Melisandre of Asshai.  Six to ten thousand words per week seems about right for me overall.  I churned out about 560,000 words last year, this year a little slower so far.  I roll with the punches.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

1054 words yesterday, 1064 words today.


----------



## 16205

Squeezed out the 2k by the hair of my chinny chin chin.


----------



## Carol (was Dara)

Just 745 for me today.


----------



## GGKeets

Just coming off a bit of a slump.

Spent the day reading all the material I have for my WIP. 

I plan to start this tomorrow (fingers crossed), but hopefully will be getting in more than 1K to make up for lost time.


----------



## dalya

Today: 3100 words. My outline needs some work, though, or I'll be running in pointless circles tomorrow.


----------



## Gone 9/21/18

1,066.


----------



## shadowfox

I took it very slow this weekend, I think I am still coming off nano last month.

1100 words Saturday, 1035 sunday, 1100 today but I expect I will write more tonight.


----------



## Savannah_Page

ellenoc said:


> 2,366. My WIP as a whole crossed over 50,000 words, so it's officially a novel.


Congrats on hitting the novel mark!!

And welcome, T.K. Richardson! It's a great team of supporters here. We're all working hard at our goals.

I was bad this weekend...like every weekend...  zero word count, but made up for it on manic Monday! 5,690 for today.


----------



## anne_holly

My son fell ill yesterday, but luckily I got my 1k in before he started. He's napping now, so I got in my 1k for today. I had hoped to work up to 2k, but it's not in the cards. Sick baby comes before word count, I fear.


----------



## Savannah_Page

anne_holly said:


> My son fell ill yesterday, but luckily I got my 1k in before he started. He's napping now, so I got in my 1k for today. I had hoped to work up to 2k, but it's not in the cards. Sick baby comes before word count, I fear.


Absolutely. Good job at getting the WC in during nap time though. Hope he feels better soon.


----------



## anne_holly

Savannah_Page said:


> Absolutely. Good job at getting the WC in during nap time though. Hope he feels better soon.


Thanks, Savannah!


----------



## 16205

2253 so far.


----------



## Rachel Schurig

Alright, I think I'm fully recovered from finishing my last novel. I'm back in it starting today! Posting this now so i have to come back and tell you all that I've done at least 1000 before midnight 

It's awesome to see how many people are meeting their goal day in and out. You guys rock!


----------



## GWakeling

Thank you threat for keeping me going. After Friday and Saturday off, I managed to do 1K yesterday and have just completed 3,142 for today, though I'm hoping to get some more done later. My new WIP is now over 51K! Whoopeeee. Plus, an entire new storyline that I didn't see coming has emerged today - that'll keep me writing in itself, I need to find out what's going to happen! LOL.


----------



## Rachel Schurig

GWakeling said:


> Thank you threat for keeping me going. After Friday and Saturday off, I managed to do 1K yesterday and have just completed 3,142 for today, though I'm hoping to get some more done later. My new WIP is now over 51K! Whoopeeee. Plus, an entire new storyline that I didn't see coming has emerged today - *that'll keep me writing in itself, I need to find out what's going to happen! LOL.
> *


Awesome! I love it when that happens


----------



## 16205

GWakeling said:


> Thank you threat for keeping me going. After Friday and Saturday off, I managed to do 1K yesterday and have just completed 3,142 for today, though I'm hoping to get some more done later. My new WIP is now over 51K! Whoopeeee. Plus, an entire new storyline that I didn't see coming has emerged today - that'll keep me writing in itself, I need to find out what's going to happen! LOL.


That's great, congratulations!

And welcome back, Rachel!


----------



## Toonldy

Between my edits and WIPS, I clocked in 1012 yesterday. I couldn't find the thread last night...
Rachel, are you already starting another book-- #5
Off to a slow start today...and then a LACMA meeting all afternoon
Wow to all!


----------



## phil1861

Was feeling particularly unmotivated to write today so I'm surprised I manged my 1K in my alloted lunch hour.


----------



## GWakeling

Danielle Bourdon said:


> That's great, congratulations!
> 
> And welcome back, Rachel!


Thanks Danielle and Rachel! And yes, that word should have said thread*, but then again, the threat of not keeping up with this thread IS keeping me going.


----------



## PaigeAspen

I need in. I was consistently writing 1000 words a day before I got addicted to this forum!!!   


Words today = 205, I think I'll start tomorrow!
WIP = 2561


----------



## dalya

A full day without outside obligations or any socializing, yay!  

3,624 words


----------



## Incognita

I got 1,850. I'd hoped for 2K, but good enough.


----------



## Toonldy

*Sniff* It's not happening today. "I'll think about it tomorrow, after all tomorrow is another day."
Congrats to all who made it.


----------



## Rachel Schurig

1125 for today, plus lots of outlining. Pretty pleased for a first day back.



Danielle Bourdon said:


> And welcome back, Rachel!


Thanks!



Toonldy said:


> Between my edits and WIPS, I clocked in 1012 yesterday. I couldn't find the thread last night...
> *Rachel, are you already starting another book-- #5
> *Off to a slow start today...and then a LACMA meeting all afternoon
> Wow to all!


Yay, I'm full-time now so I'm not giving myself much time between drafts. Hopefully I'll be able to continue to write during editing of the last one. Usually I like to concentrate on just one book at a time, from start to publication, but this time I'm going to try to write one and edit another at the same time. We'll see!


----------



## Cege Smith

Ack, I forgot to post yesterday before I went to bed last night, and then forgot to record how many words I wrote for TS yesterday. So here's where I am:

Ageless: +1,150 today (18,338 total)
Twisted Souls: +3,774 over 2 days (37,027 total)


----------



## CoraBuhlert

1142 words for today.


----------



## JRTomlin

1211 words today!


----------



## Carol (was Dara)

No new words today. Just edits.


----------



## Gone 9/21/18

2,321.


----------



## shadowfox

5032 words today.


----------



## R. M. Reed

I usually do roughly a thousand a day. After that my mind seizes up. Kudos to those of you who do more, but I figure that doing a novel in three months is pretty good. Of course, right now I am posting on this thread instead of writing.


----------



## GWakeling

3,178 today. Another week at this rate and I'll be done!!


----------



## merryxmas

errr 249 words written today.  Although, this is the first time I have attempted to do any sort of creative writing since high school and that has been quite a while.  I will try and make that 1,000 word mark as I just wrote on my lunch break...


----------



## Craig Halloran

I'm at 6235 words since Friday. Won't be writing until about 6 pm est tonight.


----------



## ShaunaG

So I was hiding, hanging my head in shame because I took yesterday off because it was a crappity day. I'm back on the wagon today, however, and have passed 1k and am diving in for more!


----------



## GlennGamble

Two short stories that I'm working on concurrently: 1612 and 824


----------



## dalya

Late start for me today, so I'm at 1,020 words now and debating a second trip to Starbucks. It's warm here today in the city, and I wish I could write with my eyes closed.


----------



## Incognita

1,640 on one WIP, and two chapters edited on another. A pretty good day, all things considered.


----------



## Echase

2k for today! Not only does that rhyme, but it's a good time!


----------



## anne_holly

Only 638 today, but I have a couple of hours tonight before I drop. I did manage to clean my house and do the laundry, but I don't know how that converts to word count. (I'll figure that out some day.)

Perhaps every time I do a load of laundry from now on, I will sigh, "Well, there goes another novel." 

ETA: 1435 in for the day (including the above 63. I think I go will re-read the whole thing before bedtime. Night, all!


----------



## Thomas Watson

Poor performance yesterday, with only a couple of hundred words added.

Much better today, with 1,635 words added. That brings the WIP up to 20,920.


----------



## Toonldy

My best day yet. 1,843 bringing my WIP up to 8913. I'm a pantser, so no clue how long it will be...could be a novella. Going to take my first big break..a walk with my doggies. They deserve it and so do I. Tomorrow, I may have to go back to my sequel edits--grrr!--but it was great fun working on the WIP today!  Good luck and night to all.


----------



## 16205

2185 for the day.


----------



## ShaunaG

Got another 1k on my WIP for a total of 2k on that and started a novella and got the first 1k. So 3k in total for the day!


----------



## Cege Smith

Going to get a few words down on Ageless before I go to bed, but wanted to get my word count on Twisted Souls recorded before midnight!

Twisted Souls: +3,018 (40,027 total)


----------



## CoraBuhlert

1034 words and calling it a day.


----------



## Gone 9/21/18

1,299.


----------



## shadowfox

1050 words today


----------



## Craig Halloran

I surprised myself and got in 1400 last night.


----------



## Joseph Rhea

2,026 words in my first two days of writing in over 4 years. 
I'm back, baby!


----------



## ShaunaG

Got 1k this morning on the novella so I'm still in the club, now to just get the word count on the novel WIP.


----------



## anne_holly

2,976.

Heaven bless daycare days!


----------



## 16205

2k for the day.


----------



## phil1861

1K today after a day's break. Halfway through my 3rd in the series.


----------



## Carol (was Dara)

No new words from me, just lots of editing. I think it'll be the same sad story all week.


----------



## Thomas Watson

Managed to make it to 1,272 by day's end.


WIP at 22,192


----------



## dalya

2200 so far, and I have some stuff outlined, so I don't know what the issue is ... OH my internet is on ....

ETA: 3600 but it was not pretty. Some chocolate was harmed.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

1116 words for today.


----------



## Toonldy

I stopped at midnight PST with 1855 words on WIP. I feel like telling my sequel RIP. But can't. Writing is just  so much more fun than editing.  Hope all had a productive day.


----------



## Savannah_Page

Rachel Schurig said:


> Yay, I'm full-time now so I'm not giving myself much time between drafts. Hopefully I'll be able to continue to write during editing of the last one. Usually I like to concentrate on just one book at a time, from start to publication, but this time I'm going to try to write one and edit another at the same time. We'll see!


Welcome, Rachel! That sounds like an awesome plan. I'm actually going to try to start work on my next novel while this one is in the betas' hands. I've always stuck with just one work from start to finish, too, but figured it's time to up the ante and test the waters.

And welcome back, Joseph! Nice after a 4 year sabbatical!  Keep on writing!

As for WC...horrible day yesterday with a count of zip-nadda-zilch. But I'll make up for it today. And Tuesday was a full day-- 8,333 + edits. (Now to see if they're any good.  ) 
Off to another _long_ writing day mixed in with that thing called...oh yeah...day job. 

Best of luck, everyone. Get those plans accomplished!!


----------



## Gone 9/21/18

2,071.


----------



## P.A. Woodburn

I'm not being lazy. Getting ready to go on a trip. Will be back in two weeks.


----------



## dalya

Congratulations to everyone in the thread who made it all or part-ways to their daily goal! Out of everything you wrote today, there'll be that one sentence that was the best of the day, and you wouldn't have that if you hadn't written anything. High fives all around! Let's top it tomorrow!


----------



## Cege Smith

Yesterday was a good day. I added 400 words on the last bit of the edit of Twisted Souls and sent it off to my editor! (hooray!!)
Managed another 1K on Ageless as well. Today I'm going to keep trucking on that story and throw a few words down on my next one. Being a writer is just plain cool.


----------



## JRTomlin

I've felt like absolute crap for the past two days and haven't written.  

Horrible summer cold. I swear a cold can feel as bad as being seriously ill.


----------



## GWakeling

I've made 2k today, but am going to continuing writing as words seem to be coming a little easier than normal. Hope my fortune spreads to everyone here


----------



## Savannah_Page

Being a writer is pretty cool, Cege  

Tossing in the towel today since dinner just won't make itself. (Although...I could order pizza....nah. Groceries purchased would be for not.)
WC for today- 6,534

Keep on writing, everyone, and get well soon, JR.


----------



## JRTomlin

I am past the part where I feel like I'm drowning in molasses so I should be able to write today.


----------



## Rachel Baum

I write in long hand and don't know the exact count until I transcribe it into a document. I have figured up my average per page and have written between 500 - to 750 words each day for the past several days. Yesterday my cat got good news after his echocardiogram so I was feeling some relief from all the stress and wrote about 1200 words last night. I have about 550 done so far today.

Congratulations to everyone. You authors writing several thousand words a day are awe-inspiring!


----------



## folly

didn't write the first few days of the week.  had stuff to do with/for the kids, cleaned house for company, and felt so lethargic for a couple of days. woke up this morning and started immediately writing my final scene. this wip is probably going to be a long short or novelette ( or whatever the *** people call it).  i plotted out the next book in the series which will probably be a novella.  we'll see what it turns into when it's time.  

1k or so this morning. I'm transcribing the last couple of scenes.


----------



## shadowfox

1085 word of blah today.


----------



## dalya

Blocked the internet for 3 hours and wrote just over 3500 words. May just get this baby done on time.


----------



## Pen

Hi all,

I'm new to Kindleboards and this thread looks like just the thing to keep me motivated (or is that distracted?)

Yesterday I wrote 5679 (day off work) and today I've written...0...maybe I can average it out and write nothing for another 4 days.

Nice to meet you all,
Pen


----------



## ShaunaG

Wasn't sure I'd be able to post today but I managed to get 1k last hour. Gonna try for a few hundred more to round out this chapter - I don't like where I'm trying to end it. Then to attempt 1k on the novella.

Edit to add: got a total of 2750 for the day. I'm calling that pretty darn good and leaving off for tomorrow.


----------



## Toonldy

After a shaky start, I made it to 1,336 words at 7:11 PST. Done for the day! I'm soooo happy! This may be a serialized novel, and I think I just reached the end of the first installment. I'm gonna give it a rest and work on Dewitched sequel edits mañana. I hope!


----------



## yomatta

The month began slowly for me, but began picking up steam this week. During a 24 hour period between Monday and Tuesday I pumped out somewhere between 7 and 8K words. Since then I've been hitting a solid 2K+.

The (un)fortunate part is that I have finished the first draft of my WIP and have begun going back to do some edits and revisions. To keep my 1k/day up though I've plotted some short stories to plug away at before I jump into editing everyday.

Hope everyone else is doing well!


----------



## Toonldy

PS  Hi, Pen~ Welcome to Kindleboards. Yes, it's very distracting but very inspiring and supportive. You did great at 5000+. Love your covers. ~ el


----------



## CoraBuhlert

1118 words for today.


----------



## anne_holly

Just 800 and change today, due to Tot's doctor appt and some outline rearranging I had to do. 

I know I could do another 200 and meet the 1k, but at this point it would be "I AM A FISH" written 50 times.

Going to hit the hay early and get my energy up for another daycare day tomorrow.


----------



## Cege Smith

Getting this in just before midnight! +1,072 on Ageless for a total of 21,903.


----------



## Gone 9/21/18

1,426.


----------



## shadowfox

1530 today. Might write more tonight.


----------



## theaatkinson

I'd love to play! My official formal goal is 2000 a day, but I love to have some accountability. If you don't mind me playing along, I'd love to help others stay accountable and on track too. I really think no matter what the goal, it's nice to feel you've accomplished it...whether it's 500 words or 5000.

So far I have 800 but hoping to get back on the pony later today.


----------



## Savannah_Page

Welcome, Thea! 
And welcome, Pen!

So happy to see newcomers to the thread (and Kindleboards).

Keep up the great work, everyone, and absolutely, Thea! This is a great way to encourage each other, and help everyone (and ourselves) meet their goals and WCs. And whether it's 500 words or 5,000 in a day, or whether we just need to write one friggin' scene (Yes, I'm about to pull my hair out!!!!   ), this thread is a great way to help git 'er done. 

Happy Friday the 13th, BTW!


----------



## Rachel Baum

Approximately 1300 yesterday and about 300 on the train to work this morning. Will post the rest later. 

I love this thread!!! Even if I wait a few days to post all my numbers, I feel compelled to have something to post or else I will be left out of the cool Thousand Word a Day Group   Its a healthy addiction.


----------



## anne_holly

2,300, plus a blog post for next week.

Going to reward myself by reading a few chapters in someone else's book in the temporary peace and quiet.


----------



## Savannah_Page

8,187 for today.

Nice idea about reading a few chapters of a book that's not yours, Anne!  I'm off to read a bit more of _The Carrie Diaries_ myself!

Have a great weekend and keep up the great work, all!


----------



## Rachel Baum

Savannah_Page said:


> 8,187 for today.
> 
> Nice idea about reading a few chapters of a book that's not yours, Anne!  I'm off to read a bit more of _The Carrie Diaries_ myself!
> 
> Have a great weekend and keep up the great work, all!


Wow Savannah Page! That's an impressive number. Congratulations!


----------



## Craig Halloran

I did 1200 again wednesday and only 600 last night.  I'm still way ahead of my pace and I usually pick up on the weekends.


----------



## ShaunaG

Everyone's really rocking! 

Have just over 2500 for the day on the novella. Nothing on the novel so far, I think I hit a road block and gotta figure out how to get my character from point A to point D... somehow.


----------



## phil1861

1200 today; my WIP is now 55K!


----------



## dalya

2k words so far, and I have no plans for tonight except to write. Not sure where I'll end up, but ... I'm going there!

ETA: 3500, goal for the day accomplished, and I'm happy about where things are going.


----------



## 16205

Welcome to all the new people who joined!  

1,279 yesterday and 3,481 today.

Just passed 25k on my new WIP.


----------



## Thomas Watson

Nothing yesterday. I spent the morning job hunting and the afternoon formatting The Luck of Han'anga for Smashwords.

Much better today, with 2,188 words, bringing the WIP up to 24,366.


----------



## Sarah Woodbury

1500 today, up to 13,500 so far, in between nursing my son through his chicken pox.  He makes me itchy just looking at him!


----------



## 16205

Sarah Woodbury said:


> 1500 today, up to 13,500 so far, in between nursing my son through his chicken pox. He makes me itchy just looking at him!


Aw, poor little man! I hope he gets over it sooner than later. I had them when I was in the 6th grade, and it lasted 6 weeks!


----------



## ShaunaG

Sarah Woodbury said:


> 1500 today, up to 13,500 so far, in between nursing my son through his chicken pox. He makes me itchy just looking at him!


Poor dude, in the middle of summer too, doesn't even get to miss school. The injustice. Hope he gets better soon!


----------



## JRTomlin

1001 today.


----------



## Toonldy

11:05 PST  I originally planned on editing sequel today, but a scene in WIP materialized in my head when I awoke. A pantser, not sure where it will fall in WIP, but it's partly down--bringing me in at 1876 words today. Total WIP word count is almost 14,000. Pretty sure I'm going to serialize and publish first installment shortly. A new adventure. I want to crack 2,000 words/day!  Congrats to all. Night~ els  PS~ I always feel I'm the last to post here. *Sniff*  Are there any other West-Coasters? Or maybe everyone else has a life.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

1183 words for today. Not bad, considering that I was feeling like shit earlier today.


----------



## Gone 9/21/18

2,734. If I could manage this again tomorrow, I'd finish my first draft of WIP.


----------



## Lanesy

I really benefited from the 1000 words per day rule. Some days I could be completely in the zone and come out with 3000+ and then others I could barely muster 500. However, I still think having a weekly target gets the best results though.


----------



## theaatkinson

Savannah_Page said:


> Welcome, Thea!
> And welcome, Pen!
> 
> So happy to see newcomers to the thread (and Kindleboards).
> 
> Keep up the great work, everyone, and absolutely, Thea! This is a great way to encourage each other, and help everyone (and ourselves) meet their goals and WCs. And whether it's 500 words or 5,000 in a day, or whether we just need to write one friggin' scene (Yes, I'm about to pull my hair out!!!!  ), this thread is a great way to help git 'er done.
> 
> Happy Friday the 13th, BTW!


thanks!

I noticed someone made it to 8100 words. wow. I've NEVER got that far. wooot


----------



## Cege Smith

+1200 words yesterday. We are away visiting with friends this weekend, so any progress on the word count is a win at this point!


----------



## arvel

I'm finally start today. I've ben awfully lazy lately, so here goes.


----------



## Sarah Woodbury

Thanks, guys!  He's doing a little better today--we caught it early so I'm thinking maybe the anti-viral medication is actually working.  It's day #4 and his fever is down a bit and he doesn't look like he has very many new spots since last night.  He's also happy that the doctor prescribed ice cream as a necessary remedy (he's eight).

Plus ... 1300 words!


----------



## dalya

I tried to eat, but I burned the last of the bread and the smoke alarm went off and I've just been wandering around, shocked and aimless, ever since. I did write about 1000 words before the toast-incinerating, so if I could get someone to feed me, I may be okay. OH! Slice of pizza place up the street. Okay then!


----------



## phil1861

2300 on my rewrite of A Certain Death and 0 on novel #3.


----------



## 16205

3050 today.


----------



## Thomas Watson

All the way up to 2,229 today.

My average last year was around 3K per day. I seem to be off that mark by quite a bit this year.

At any rate, the WIP is working its way up to novel length:  26,560.


----------



## Cege Smith

+1172 today. I hit a bit of a bump in my story so decided to spend some time brainstorming the next scene instead. It worked! Can't wait to write it tomorrow.


----------



## ShaunaG

1500 today. Never used to work on the weekends, but it's been working for me lately, may have to keep it up.


----------



## Toonldy

Something between 0 and 20 today.  Saw Spiderman (loved!) and reading fellow indie's newest erom. Need to crack it next week while my twin girls are still away at camp. Lovely weekend to all!


----------



## CoraBuhlert

I'm not feeling too well, but I still managed 1035 words for today.


----------



## Gone 9/21/18

2,018 so over the goal, but still a scene away from finishing the first draft of the WIP. Tomorrow is another day.


----------



## shadowfox

Didn't write anything yesterday. Wrote 1050 words today.


----------



## Audrey Finch

Thanks for the inspiration - 1,000 words a day it is .....


----------



## Toonldy

Thought today would be like yesterday. Basically, nada. But so, far my best day ever with 2,132 words. Gonna go out and enjoy the nice LA weather. Good luck to all those writing!


----------



## dalya

Yesterday was 2700 words, which was short of my goal. I had the entire day to write, too, so it wasn't for lack of time. Sometimes I just psych myself out.

I don't know about you guys, but I always *like* what I'm writing. The psyching part comes from thinking other people won't like it at all.

Trying again today for 3500 words, but ... I don't know if it's going to happen. Again, I have the whole day to write, but it's already 3pm.


----------



## ShaunaG

1500 for the day again. Gonna try to round it out to 2k but again, I'm not to sure where this new path in the story is going...


----------



## T.K.

Woot! Woot! 1,230 words today.  Hope tomorrow is more productive, though. 

Thanks for all the inspiration!


----------



## Sarah Woodbury

1500 words.  Added bonus, my son's spots are on the mend.


----------



## Cege Smith

+1,052 words today. Not as much as I wanted but I was working on uploading a new book cover and updating the blurb for my YA vampire series. Still lots of writery activities going on.


----------



## anne_holly

Nothing today (meaning Sunday). Was wallowing in the Pit of Discouragement, and mired in the blahs.

Am determined to get back on track tomorrow, though.


----------



## KaryE

I squeaked in just under the wire this week.

Friday: 280 words
Saturday: 1,200 words
Sunday: 3,500 words, give or take - all on the novel

Tomorrow is a big push day, so I'm hoping for 4k tomorrow alone.    I have deadlines on Thursday, Aug 2, and Sept.1, so that ought to light a fire under my butt, too.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

1014 words today.


----------



## Gone 9/21/18

1,395 and that does finish the first draft of my current western historical romance. Woo hoo! First drafts are the hard part for me. The rest is all fun.

For the first time I'm not going to just do revisions, etc., on one while not writing new words. I set up the second cozy in my dog mystery series in Scrivener tonight. I did 5 chapters of it a year ago and then got distracted by a romance and never went back. Now its time has come, and I'm going to see if I can do the first draft of it starting tomorrow.


----------



## T.K.

8:25 A.M. and I've reached my goal - 1010 words. 

I love this thread.


----------



## ShaunaG

1200 words by 7am that's to getting up especially early this morning. Gonna see how many  more I can get by the end of the day. Though I may have to get a nap in at some point. *yawn*


----------



## Savannah_Page

Nice work, ladies! Anything before 9am, Shauna and T.K., is impressive. And the best part about hitting your WC goals so early is that if the mood strikes and you find the time, you can write even more. Always a fun feeling. 

Today I think marks my biggest daily WC. Didn't do anything Saturday and Sunday, but today I did 12,820. 10k-ish would be a big day for me, but 12,820. I'm shocked. And now I'm pooped. I need to stare at the television and vegg out.


----------



## 16205

0 yesterday thanks to polishing a book for publishing, but I got 4k today to make up for it.


----------



## Incognita

Got a little over 2K today, which is pretty good considering I'm fighting a massive Comic Con hangover.


----------



## anne_holly

2,574.

But on the wrong WIP.

sigh.

Now off to get in 1k on the urgent WIP.


----------



## Cege Smith

Whoa Savannah- that's awesome!!  I've only managed 10k+ once, and my wrists hurt bad for the next two days! 

+1439 for me today. I need some of Savannah's mojo to kick this up a notch- I want to have the first draft of this WIP done by Saturday and I'm moving too slow (for me).


----------



## JRTomlin

1090 words today between just doing not much of anything.


----------



## ProfessorJack

I found a thousand words a day an ideal workload -- but I'm retired so writing is my full time deal.  The original 1000 word dude was Jack London.  Some days he did it in a few hours, but other days kept him at it til wee hours.  Meanwhile, the party rolled on downstairs, and London was a serious party man.  Admire 
discipline.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

1061 words today in addition to uploading my entire backlist to Kobo.


----------



## Toonldy

*Hangs head with shame.* Until a half-hour ago, I wrote no words today---focused on DW marketing (GRRRR). I was going to post my ineptidude on  this board, but faced a technical issue. I thought meant to be. And then, finally able to open... I wrote last two pages of first draft  of WIP. I ALWAYS know the ending. Bottom line: Squeaked in 581 words tonight. Better some than none. Congrats to all who made the 1000+ goal.


----------



## dalya

I'm at 857 words so far, and I feel like I'm spinning in circles! Shall try to push on with the next few hours before I get too sleepy.


----------



## Thomas Watson

It was NOT a good weekend for writing. Zero, for Sunday.

Yesterday got the week off to a better start, with 1,707. Hoping for better things today. (Last year at this time I was averaging 3K per day!)


----------



## Savannah_Page

Busted out as much as I could today but the wrists are throbbing.  
WC today: 8509

Keep up the writing, everyone!! GREAT inspiration here and writers cheering one another on!


----------



## Thomas Watson

Savannah_Page said:


> Busted out as much as I could today but the wrists are throbbing.
> WC today: 8509
> 
> Keep up the writing, everyone!! GREAT inspiration here and writers cheering one another on!


Sore wrists? Small wonder!


----------



## Savannah_Page

Yeah. Small price writers sometimes must pay when that ol' muse comes a callin'.   Nothing that my ace bandage can't help.


----------



## shadowfox

Nothing yesterday. 1100 words today.


----------



## GWakeling

I managed to log 1,000 yesterday and just jotted out 4,079. Very excited as I'm SO close to finishing the first draft of my WIP....if I can get out another 4K or so tomorrow, then I'll probably complete!


----------



## Craig Halloran

1200 two days ago and 800 yesterday.  I'm over 15K.


----------



## theaatkinson

nice to see all the goals being met.

I didn't write much yesterday so I had to make up for it today. 3600 words. phew. I could go on, but I'm afraid I'd just be putting lots of thes, thats, and its in there. grin


----------



## phil1861

600 today on the rewrite which is going slower over my lunch hours each day.


----------



## 16205

GWakeling said:


> I managed to log 1,000 yesterday and just jotted out 4,079. Very excited as I'm SO close to finishing the first draft of my WIP....if I can get out another 4K or so tomorrow, then I'll probably complete!


Excellent! 

I got my 2k in for the day. I'm happy.


----------



## folly

i just can't do every day yet.  i can do a couple of days, but that's it.  i'll keep plugging away at it.  i want to hit every day in the next few weeks.  800 today to finish the short wip - really finish it  unlike last week when i called it finished.  started editing and will continue tomorrow.


----------



## T.K.

I didn't get my word count in today - I spent the day in L.A. (blah) 

Back on track tomorrow, though.


----------



## Sarah Woodbury

1500 today.  Up to 20,000 all told.  This is the best job EVER!


----------



## Thomas Watson

Sarah Woodbury said:


> This is the best job EVER!


Absolutely! 

Ended the evening with 3,197 words down. That takes the WIP to 31,466. Book Three is beginning to feel like a novel!


----------



## dalya

I am jammin!

Just over my 3500 word goal. I may write a little more to make up for the previous days, and to get this first draft done ahead of schedule. I attribute today's smooth sailing to yesterday's angsty outlining.

ETA: 4k and I have big plans for tomorrow.


----------



## Cege Smith

+4,182 today. I am delighted because if I can keep up this pace for two more days, I should be able to complete my first draft by the weekend.


----------



## JRTomlin

2011 words to day so I'm happy.


----------



## SunHi Mistwalker

I think I will join this thread. 1900 words today.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

1126 words for today.


----------



## Toonldy

Nada. 
Spent most of free time on shameless self-promotion, which probably did not pay off.
1.5 hours to get in some words, but doubtful.
TK~ next time in LA, let me know!
Congrats to all who had a successful Monday!


----------



## Savannah_Page

Looking good, everyone!

Nice work with the 30k+ WIP, Thomas; I'm sure the novel-feeling feels great!
Cege, awesome with the 4k+ Here's some well-wishes sent your way to bust out that 1st draft out!!
Dalya: I can definitely attest to the whole smooth sailing/outlining. Outlining can be a real painful thing, but it can certainly make the 1st draft writing process _so_ much easier (and fun)!

Well, rainy day in Berlin...staying in and hoping to write-write-write.


----------



## Gone 9/21/18

Today 1,427.

However, yesterday I went backwards, losing about a hundred words in revisions.


----------



## CJArcher

I've decided to join you all as I need to get this book finished by the end of August. I'm aiming to do minimum 2,000 words a day, 5 days a week (I don't usually write on weekends). I managed 2,001 words today so I'm calling it a night.

BTW, I'm in awe of some of you writing 4,000+ words a day. I don't get that high even on my best days.


----------



## 16205

Welcome, CJ!

I got my WC in early today. 2k down, maybe another 1 or 2 later.


----------



## Savannah_Page

Hi there, CJ! This thread is great and the writers are really inspiring. It helps to have something hold you accountable (b/c sometimes you can't always trust yourself.)   

Everyone seems to be really shooting for those 1,000 words a day, obviously. Some personally shoot for more, some are trying to make sure they write consistently, period. It's varied but the common deal here--and major encouragement--is that we're all trying to meet the writing goals we're planning. Your 2k min. a day/5 days a week sounds like a great plan! Best wishes!

Well, that was my writing pause. Slow-going today for me, and I have a hankering for pudding and can't get it off my mind. Seriously stalling the writing process here. Maybe I should just go eat some pudding.


----------



## shadowfox

1100 words written today. This time of year (proper summer) is always the hardest time for me to write. So many distractions


----------



## phil1861

1,100 today in two sessions on the rewrite and completed another chapter. A Certain Death is coming together!


----------



## yomatta

I'm cheating a bit... I'm in the process of self-editing and revising a novel and have been (re)writing 1k+ (closer to 2k/day) each day. Basically these are older scenes from months past that I had scribbled out and promptly forgotten. Upon review they definitely didn't accomplish the goal I had set forth before them. 

Soon as I can get out of the re-write phase I"ll be generating 1-2k/day (minimum!) of new content. Already thick into outlining the second novel of the series and I'm quickly growing more and more excited for it - helping to motivate me to finish the first and get it out of the way!

OK... that was 114 words... does that count? 

Cheers


----------



## Sarah Woodbury

1500 today.  Maybe have just gone down a rabbit hole, but I figure I'll see where it leads


----------



## 16205

Happy birthday, Sarah!


----------



## Craig Halloran

775 last night ... dang television!


----------



## SunHi Mistwalker

3,254 words -- and it's only 2pm here. Maybe I can squeeze in another hour and/or another 1,000 words before the day is done.


----------



## GWakeling

So happy! Had a stonker of a writing day, written 5,913 words and COMPLETED the 1st draft of my current WIP, the Inside Evil sequel. Now the hard work really begins *shudders at editing hell*


----------



## Tessa Apa

You are all flippin amazing! I am in awe! I am encouraged! I am getting off Kindleboards right now!


----------



## KaryE

3k today, maybe 3500. I was cutting and writing at the same time, so an exact word count was hard to figure. How do the rest of you calculate this?


----------



## yomatta

GWakeling said:


> So happy! Had a stonker of a writing day, written 5,913 words and COMPLETED the 1st draft of my current WIP, the Inside Evil sequel. Now the hard work really begins *shudders at editing hell*


I'm right there with you. I feel as though if we set up a bar in Editing Hell we'd make a lot more money than in actually publishing our stuff.


----------



## yomatta

KaryE said:


> 3k today, maybe 3500. I was cutting and writing at the same time, so an exact word count was hard to figure. How do the rest of you calculate this?


I'm struggling with this same issue. I use Scrivener which will track word count throughout my manuscript just as it would in Word. Lately I've been thinking of opening a few suggestions with the Scrivener people to see if they can implement a change whereby it tracks additions separate from deletions. Useless in the actual draft stage, priceless (not really... but interesting...) in the editing stage.


----------



## dalya

2001 words.

Such hard work! Like juggling, but with your brain. 

ETA: 3511 words now. So close to the end of this WIP. Do I press on or leave it for tomorrow? I guess I can take a short TV break and see how I feel.

ETA: 4600 words. I'm so keen to finish this story, and yet there are still more scenes and stuff! I guess tomorrow's another day.


----------



## Thomas Watson

dalya said:


> 2001 words.
> 
> Such hard work! Like juggling, but with your brain.


Yikes! Don't drop it!

A whoppin' 1,500 words today. Hoping for better things tomorrow.

Still, the WIP nudges up to 32,966.


----------



## Rachel Schurig

I've been such a slacker with checking in! I am currently at my family's little cabin at the lake. The intention was to be away from TV and internet and get a lot done. Snort. Yeah, like that's happening. I was so nuts without my computer after a few days that I went ahead and paid verizon to turn my phone into a wireless hotspot so I could get online with my laptop. It's a sickness, people!

Anyhow, haven't quite been making my goal. I'm up about 4500 words over the last week. I've also been editing/revising like mad and working on my blurb and formatting for my book release next week. I guess I won't be too hard on myself.

Hopefully, tomorrow will be a great word count day. It's supposed to rain so I won't be able to lay in an inner-tube all day reading Jane Austen...not like I did that today. Nope, not me.

It's great to see so many people hit that 1000 day in and out. You guys are an inspiration!


----------



## Cege Smith

+2294 today. I feel like I bled for every word- lol. Some days the word flow so easy, and some days they surely do not.

Sounds like a fantastic getaway, Rachel! Relaxing + writing = bliss.    And I would have gotten the hotspot too.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Sounds like a lovely holiday, Rachel.

1023 words for me today. I've got to get up early tomorrow, so I stopped early as well.


----------



## Savannah_Page

Looking nice, everyone!

In regards to the question about keeping track of WC. I don't like to get too overly technical with it since the editing of the previous day's work that I do before each writing session usually takes my overall WC down as I cut. I try to keep it somewhat simple. Jot down current WIP's WC. Start my small edits. Write. Then jot down the WIP's WC at the end of the day. 

Sometimes I do like to use Scrivener's word counter to help set me up for a session, since it's always fun to see how much progress I've made half-way through--watching that little counting bar grow as I write. 

My husband made a suggestion the other night that was so simple and one that I didn't even consider. Instead of always setting WC goals each day, maybe I should try to say, "I'm going to have that particular scene and then that scene done today." Tried it yesterday and it actually worked pretty well, and the WC was still a good one.  WC= 7,557.

Going to be tough to get to work today. Not really feeling it and I am super stressed about family all of a sudden visiting a week earlier than planned. Yikes--dirty house, unfinished MS! Sounds like I could use some Janet Austen by the pool.


----------



## Gone 9/21/18

700, darn it.


----------



## Savannah_Page

ellenoc said:


> 700, darn it.


Positive side: +700 on your manuscript  Period. That's always better than zip.
Alternative side (b/c negativity is such a rotten thing): Try for 1,100, or even 1,300, tomorrow!


----------



## CJArcher

Rachel, you're a brave woman for even trying to go without internet. I don't think I could do it, not even for a single day.

2,633 words for me today, so I hit my 2k target. Hopefully tomorrow will be a similar word count.


----------



## Thomas Watson

cegesmith said:


> Some days the word flow so easy, and some days they surely do not.


That's for sure!


----------



## ShaunaG

Haven't felt well this week, just generally run down, so I was out of the club for a few days. Tues and Weds I only got 500 each day and every single one of those words was like pulling my own teeth with rusty pliers.

Now I dive back in and try to find my momentum again.


----------



## shadowfox

1010 words today.


----------



## blugill

I'm at 24,556 on day 19 for an average of 1,292 per day.
I'm enjoying this thread!


----------



## Toonldy

*Sniff*  I've been out of the club too. Shameless self-promotion and writer's block. Today, edits on Unhitched..hopefully will get in some words on WIP later. You guys are the best!


----------



## Toonldy

*Sniff*  I've been out of the club too. Shameless self-promotion and writer's block. Today, edits on Unhitched..hopefully will get in some words on WIP later. You guys are the best!


----------



## T.K.

Yesterday 472 words - FAIL
Today - still possible


Toonldy - I'll  be back in L.A. next week (LAX  - nuff said   )But I was thinking for those in the L.A. area/central CA area maybe we could get a small group together, if anyone is interested, and meet for coffee sometime. Maybe in Valencia at the BN ?? Anyway, just a thought, but it might be fun...


----------



## ShaunaG

Yay! I'm back in the club! Got my 1k and it's only 10am. Hopefully I can get much more before the end of the day.


----------



## Sarah Woodbury

1500 today.


----------



## phil1861

950 on the rewrite before lunch hour ended my time; might get more in later tonight.


----------



## dalya

So far today, 0. But I put the first draft of the manuscript on the Kindle for Husband to read, and I've promised I'll have the final chapter (about 4k) done before he hits the end of what's there. It's a race!


----------



## Toonldy

T.K.~  That sounds like a fun idea. Should I start a thread to see if there would be interest in an LA get-together? Warm best~ els


----------



## T.K.

Toonldy, yes, I think starting a thread would be great. Even if there's just a few of us it would be so nice to meet in person, swap stories, and have fun. 


Update on the word count: 1052 words today. And you know what - I was going to quit for today without making my goal. But as I walked away and flipped on the news I thought of all of you and decided to keep plugging away until I did make my word count. So thanks everyone - I appreciate this thread.


----------



## yomatta

Write or Die is phenomenal for word count goals. I basically close my eyes and think about whatever scene I'm about to launch into. I see it play out in my head. Then I jot down key points on a piece of paper and keep them close at hand. After that it's all about pushing the "Write Now" button.

Usually the scene flows quickly through my fingertips and onto the screen. I've pushed upwards of 2500 words / hour via this method (not always good words - but it's a surefire way to getting the word-juice flowing). And it's phenomenal when you set it at only 5 minutes or something and you look up to see 150-200 words banged out in that time.


----------



## Thomas Watson

Not a bad day today, with 2,264 down and a major plot element hashed out.

WIP at 35,230.


----------



## Craig Halloran

1200 yesterday and over 900 today.

WIP 18022


----------



## Cege Smith

+2090 today and hopefully I'll squeeze some more out before I go to bed. But I have a guest post and some other writing to do, so maybe not.


----------



## dalya

1500 words and I have a little wee chapter to write and then this WIP (first draft) is DONE! GRRR. Final puuuuuuush.


----------



## Rachel Schurig

dalya said:


> 1500 words and I have a little wee chapter to write and then this WIP (first draft) is DONE! GRRR. Final puuuuuuush.


You can do it! You shall drink from the cup of glory!


----------



## dalya

Rachel Schurig said:


> You can do it! You shall drink from the cup of glory!


VICTORY IS MINE! 2600 WORDS and I hit *the end *

K, I'm out of the daily word count thread until next WIP, but I'll keep reading and even if you don't hear me, I'm cheering you on!

Sales go up and sales go down, but we have control over some numbers ... like words written and hours spent storytelling.


----------



## JRTomlin

dalya said:


> VICTORY IS MINE! 2600 WORDS and I hit *the end *
> 
> K, I'm out of the daily word count thread until next WIP, but I'll keep reading and even if you don't hear me, I'm cheering you on!
> 
> Sales go up and sales go down, but we have control over some numbers ... like words written and hours spent storytelling.


Woohoo! Congrats on those two wonderful words!

1300 words for me today.


----------



## Toonldy

Whoo-Hoo, Dalya! Keep rooting for us. I got back in today-- 542 words editing my sequel. Maybe a little more since there were word cuts as well. Still not quite the goal of 1000 but happy to be writing after two days of DW marketing and writer's block on my WIP. Congrats to all who made 1000 or more!


----------



## CoraBuhlert

1111 words for today. And because that's such a perfect number, I'll stop here.


----------



## Savannah_Page

dalya said:


> VICTORY IS MINE! 2600 WORDS and I hit *the end *
> 
> K, I'm out of the daily word count thread until next WIP, but I'll keep reading and even if you don't hear me, I'm cheering you on!
> 
> Sales go up and sales go down, but we have control over some numbers ... like words written and hours spent storytelling.


Congrats!! I like the 'control over some numbers' thing. I'll drink to that one! 

WC Yesterday- 3530
Today I'm hoping to just about finish the current WIP, but we'll see. It's at 75,000+ as of right now and I really have to thank everyone on this thread for being such great cheerleaders. Such a push to know that when I check up on this thread I better have something to put up there, so write-write-write I must!

Well, off to see what can be done with my hair at the ol' salon before I start the day of writing. If my computer screen could talk it'd say my roots were long overdue. 

Press on, everyone!!


----------



## dalya

Savannah_Page said:


> Congrats!! I like the 'control over some numbers' thing. I'll drink to that one!


Yeah! I posted this over in the Charts thread that's more about sales. Made it small to not take up too much threadspace.


----------



## Savannah_Page

Dalya, that's cool. 
I print out a little pyramid that I fill in like a thermometer for fundraisers. haha (I know, seriously old school.) It's broken down into segments of 2,000 WC goals, bottom to top, with an end-goal of 75k or 80k or whatever the estimated end length might be. And a little star up top that celebrates my meeting my goal! 

I like to see in big chunks of color or via a graph what each day brings in terms of WC, and in relation to my overall goal. Slowly watch the color grow! I might have to get a little tricked-out-fancy on the computer and do something like this though. Put the crayons down...


----------



## dalya

Savannah_Page said:


> Dalya, that's cool.
> I print out a little pyramid that I fill in like a thermometer for fundraisers. haha (I know, seriously old school.) It's broken down into segments of 2,000 WC goals, bottom to top, with an end-goal of 75k or 80k or whatever the estimated end length might be. And a little star up top that celebrates my meeting my goal!
> 
> I like to see in big chunks of color or via a graph what each day brings in terms of WC, and in relation to my overall goal. Slowly watch the color grow! I might have to get a little tricked-out-fancy on the computer and do something like this though. Put the crayons down...


I do the paper-based progress bar too! I started it last year for the 3-day novel contest. I find that word count can change, so I don't use it for first drafts, but I totally use it for % through revisions or line edits. 

P.S. I write full-time like it's my job, and I have no kids. I know I write more words per day than is typical, but please know I have a LOT of free time for writing. I don't know everyone's situation, but whatever's a good word count for you is awesome! 1k a day is epic.


----------



## Gone 9/21/18

1,029.


----------



## CJArcher

Yay on finishing, dalya!! This thread is so motivating. Every time I think about stopping, I remember I have to report back here. Great day for me today - 2,823.


----------



## shadowfox

1,100 today. Hoping for more tonight.


----------



## Guest

I want in to this club!  
First novel just released, and after a four to five year writing/editing period I have just quickly tapped it into my calculator to realise thats about 45 words a day!!  How rubbish is that!  

However, the release of the book has spurred me on, and after five days i am at 15,600 words of book two.  Thats more like it!!

You guys are going to make me work harder.  I'll be checking back in soon


----------



## Savannah_Page

Welcome, Michelle! This is a _great_ place to come for support and inspiration to get those words on the page!

I started coming here with zero words on the page about 2 1/2 weeks ago. Now I have just under 79,000! Huge inspiration this board, here. Knowing that you want to come to the board each day with at least your 1,000 words (or whatever your personal goal may be), is really a helpful push to get the manuscript done.

WC today- 3838

Now I'm going to crack open a new book and a bottle of wine. Because it's Friday and that's the way it goes.  And I think I'm two scenes away from finishing my WIP!! (I'll leave that for manic Monday...)


----------



## T.K.

Word count today 1003!  Woot! Woot!


----------



## phil1861

1500 on my rewrite.


----------



## ShaunaG

Still in the club, just 1k written but got chapter 6 all nicely rounded out and met a new, unexpected character. Sunday the hubs is gonna be out of the house all day. I'm gonna try to force myself to use that day to get 5k words done. Now that I've shared that with all of you, I have to do it!

Also, congrats Dalya!


----------



## Rachel Schurig

Congrats dayla!! Isn't it the best feeling? 

I finally feel back on track. Got in 3731 so far today. Hoping to get another thousand or so tonight to make up for all my suck lately.


----------



## Craig Halloran

1052 tonight.

Man, you folks racking up of 3k or more are amazing?  How do you do that and work too?


----------



## yomatta

Craig Halloran said:


> 1052 tonight.
> 
> Man, you folks racking up of 3k or more are amazing? How do you do that and work too?


For me...

Quick highlight outline and then www.writeordie.com (I use the paid app, not the online site - both are suitable).

If you haven't tried the above combination you might surprise yourself.


----------



## 16205

dalya said:


> VICTORY IS MINE! 2600 WORDS and I hit *the end *
> 
> K, I'm out of the daily word count thread until next WIP, but I'll keep reading and even if you don't hear me, I'm cheering you on!
> 
> Sales go up and sales go down, but we have control over some numbers ... like words written and hours spent storytelling.


Congratulations!

Got 1750 in yesterday, and am fighting through 1500 today. Ugh. Too many distractions.


----------



## Sarah Woodbury

1500 today--up to 25,000 so far!


----------



## Thomas Watson

1,795 today. Busy weekend ahead. Holding to a 1k per day minimum might be a challenge.


----------



## Cege Smith

Congrats Dalya!! I'm hoping to join you before I go to bed.

+2482 so far in before midnight. Now time for the final push to wrap up this first draft.


----------



## JRTomlin

Only 750 words today.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

1253 words for me today.


----------



## Gone 9/21/18

1,689.


----------



## Charmaine

1,012 in one hour   But don't be really impressed, becasue I have the attention span of a gnat   and that's all I get out most days  
I really need some more work ethic, but I'm getting there


----------



## dalya

Please forgive me for linking to a lit agent's blog, but here's a little nugget I found helpful today:
http://www.rachellegardner.com/2012/07/interval-training/



> Research compiled and analyzed by Schwartz and others has identified:
> 
> 90 minutes as the optimum high-focus work time; and
> 
> a maximum of three 90-minute focused periods a day provides for the most productivity.
> 
> Rejuvenation periods, which could include exercise, napping, or other non-work related activities, are important in that they provide the opportunity for "creative breakthroughs, a broader perspective, the opportunity to think more reflectively and long term, and sufficient time to metabolize experiences."


I've used the Pomodoro Technique for writing, but I find 25 minutes is just long enough for me to start getting into my work. I then switched to 1 hour, then to 2 hours, but I think I'm going to try 90 minutes from now on.

Yay for everyone's word count today! I enjoyed the day off and dabbled in cover designs.


----------



## Guest

79,000 words in two and a half weeks!! Oh my goodness!! Your fingers must be on fire!!
Its a day off today at the beach, but back tomorrow to make up my 2000+ for the weekend!
Have a great weekend everybody!


----------



## 16205

Got my 2k in early. Passed 42k on the WIP.


----------



## phil1861

ugh, 1350 in today. Getting a cold so it was harder to sit and get into the mood with a throbbing headache, took me longer than normal to get that out on the rewrite but I hit chapter 10, half way through!


----------



## Sarah Woodbury

Hit a crazy 2300 today.  Just had too many ideas to stop.


----------



## Incognita

2,264. I was hoping for more, as I had the house to myself, but the A/C decided to blow up on a 100-degree day, and I can't function when I'm hot. Luckily it was fixed late in the day and I was able to salvage something.

I hate summer.


----------



## Rachel Schurig

Sarah Woodbury said:


> Hit a crazy 2300 today. Just had too many ideas to stop.


Aren't those the best days? 

Unfortunately, I did NOT have one of those. 1089 words today, and every single one hard fought.

I did finally get a blurb hammered out. Someday I will be rich enough to hire a copy writer. I HATE blurbs!


----------



## CoraBuhlert

ChristinePope said:


> 2,264. I was hoping for more, as I had the house to myself, but the A/C decided to blow up on a 100-degree day, and I can't function when I'm hot. Luckily it was fixed late in the day and I was able to salvage something.
> 
> I hate summer.


I completely sympathize. I can't stand summer either and my AC gave up ghost completely two weeks ago. No replacement yet either, just a bill for the repairman who looked at the old one and found that he couldn't repair it. Luckily it's been cool the past few days, but now it's apparently getting warm again.

Summer could just be over already.

Anyway, I made 1057 words today.


----------



## Toonldy

Took the day off! Every once in a while a girls got to shop! Tomorrow, picking up my twin daughters from camp... so it will be challenging to the meet the goal until they're back in school.  Just need to arrange those playdates and sleepovers! Congrats to all who worked hard this weekend!


----------



## Gone 9/21/18

3,264. I've never managed more than 3,500 in a day, so this is very good for me.


----------



## E.W. Saloka

Thanks for helping me stay accountable. 2000 words last night and 1000 this morning.  We're putting out a new book next week and I'm working on the next book in that series.


----------



## Savannah_Page

Lookin' great, everyone!!

Nice 3,000+, Elle! Doesn't it feel so great to work so hard you feel just so...spent? I bet that day's WC left you smiling.  I love writing to the point where my body and mind feel used by the end of the session.

Doesn't look like I got any words in over the weekend. I usually pound at the keys M-F only; and while I thought I'd actually manage some this weekend, I came up with zilch. Back to the board, tomorrow! I'm hoping to finish up this 1st draft soon!!!

And definite congrats, Dalya!!! I'm hoping to be right there with you tomorrow or Tuesday!


----------



## Guest

After a long weekend off everything but writing I am back at the keyboard tomorrow to hit the mark and make some time up!


----------



## Sarah Woodbury

Did 2000.  Killed somebody off.  Felt good about it


----------



## ShaunaG

Okay, I said I wanted to get 5k today, so far I'm up to 2.5k. Not bad, hopefully I can meet my 5k goal! 

ETA: Made it to 4k. A couple of weeks ago I had to take 7.5k words out and set them aside and I just figured out how to start to add them back so I will make it to 5K, even if it means cheating a little, lol!


----------



## phil1861

1K in on the rewrite and advanced to chapter 13 on additions. Will probably finish in a week with this pass on the rewrite and one final tightening of the character arcs and this one is done and ready for the editor!


----------



## Skwerly

I go for 1k a day when I'm writing, but I'm happy with 800, if time is short.  I think that 200 a day is a waste of time, for me; I can't get into it.


----------



## 16205

Sarah Woodbury said:


> Did 2000. Killed somebody off. Felt good about it


  I love it.

Hit 3,029 today.


----------



## blugill

Hit just over 2,700 this morning. Was really rolling along! Tomorrow I'll hit the 30,000 word mark and I started on July 1st.
Everything is flowing along very well, I"m curious to see where it's going to go really.


----------



## Cege Smith

I have only added about 500 words today, but I'm in edit mode for my current WIP.  Things will kick up for me again when I start my next one though, so I'm just going to keep posting here to keep me motivated.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Only 1004 words today, but narrowly over the limit is over the limit.


----------



## Incognita

I wrote 3,011. More importantly, I just passed the 50K mark. My target for this one was around 65-70K, so I'm getting there. Of course, I do have a tendency to go long. 

So Cora, how do you keep focused with dead A/C? I'd be climbing the walls (or, more likely, be draped limply over a couch somewhere and crying into my iced tea).


----------



## Toonldy

Sneaked in 1168 words on my sequel edit, maybe a little more since I cut out words too. Very tedious--and still not where I want it to be, quality-wise. I so rather be working on my WIP, but must get Unhitched done by October.  Good night and congrats to all who sailed to 1000 words or more.


----------



## Savannah_Page

Nice work, Christine!

So the day has come! I am determined to get this 1st draft complete today. These last two scenes _will_ be written if they kill me...and they just might. 

Okay, a liter and a half of water on my right, a Latte Macchiato on the left, email program and cellphone shut down, signing off of KB in a sec...what can go wrong? I just _have_ to get this MS done today!

Wish me luck. And keep on writing, everyone! You're all such huge inspirations!!


----------



## Gone 9/21/18

1,155.


----------



## Guest

1,195.  Short of five words, but nearly made up for the weekend.  Later, maybe i'll get today's 1000 nailed!  Off for a lunch break as my internet browser has got more attention than my book over the last 20 minutes!  How can i resist the temptation!!


----------



## Savannah_Page

5,900 done this morning. On a roll!! Now on to the afternoon's load...

Just need to hammer out this last scene and then the epilogue. Eager to finish it this afternoon so I can maybe, just _maybe_, enjoy some of the sunshine that's finally here after 3 weeks!

Keep up the progress, everyone!


----------



## CJArcher

Wow, Savannah, I'm in awe.

2,749 words today which I'm very pleased with.


----------



## arvel

Well, I finally started today with the 1000 words/day. Today I got in 1535. Time to head for the day job.


----------



## Savannah_Page

Time to celebrate!!!  

My first draft is finished!!!! 86,803 words in total and now it's time to edit before it goes off to the betas. Oh I can't wait to release this book! Now just all the work that comes after you write it.  

Today's WC: 7,901

CJ: you should definitely be pleased! Everyone who meets and exceeds their goals should be applauded. This thread has really helped me push and push; it's so nice to have everyone cheer one another on and hold us all accountable to write-write-write!


----------



## ShaunaG

Wrote 2100 words and added in 2500 from pages I cut a few weeks ago. It's so nice to see the word count jump like that!

And congrats Savannah! That's a great feeling!


----------



## Toonldy

Wow, Savannah!  You are a writing machine! Congrats to you. How long do you think the editing process will take?


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Congrats on finishing your WIP, Savannah. Go out and enjoy the sunshine in Tiergarten or Grunewald or Wannsee.

Thanks for the concern, Christine. I've dragged up every fan in the house and even have a genuine mid-century modern design classic sitting on my desk and blowing air into my face right now. If it gets too bad, I'll take the laptop and retreat into the basement, where it's cooler. I also called up the AC company and they promised to send me an offer for a new system by tomorrow.

254 words so far today (plus at least another 1000 words of translation work, but I don't count those), but I'm hoping to top 1000 later.


----------



## ChristinaGarner

Just over a 1000 words today, which I'm proud of b/c I'm cleaning up a WIP. Add a scene here, spruce up a scene there, it all adds up


----------



## 16205

Congratulations, Savannah!

2853 and counting for me today.


----------



## Incognita

1,676 today. I'll take it, considering it's been a Monday with a capital "M." Oh, I guess all Mondays are supposed to have a capital "M," but you know what I mean.

Cora...wow. A friend of mine who use to live in the South recommended blowing a fan across a bowl of ice cubes.

But I'm glad you're maybe going to get some relief soon.


----------



## Thomas Watson

Zip over the weekend, which is what I was afraid would happen, then just crossed the line today with 1,087.

WIP at 38,141 - better tomorrow (he said with his fingers crossed).


----------



## Sarah Woodbury

Congrats, Savannah!

1500 today.


----------



## dalya

Revising and doing some fill-in writing. Not many deletions today, so I'm + 1,010 words! It made me extra happy that I'd be able to post on this thread.


----------



## Gone 9/21/18

1,029.


----------



## Guest

2,472 (plus a whole load of scribble that may have worked out the rest of the plot after wondering where I was going with it!).  Happy with the morning.  Enjoy your writing morning folks.


----------



## Cege Smith

Congrats Savannah!!  

+1414 on my edits yesterday. Not too shabby!


----------



## Rachel Schurig

Savannah_Page said:


> Time to celebrate!!!
> 
> My first draft is finished!!!! 86,803 words in total and now it's time to edit before it goes off to the betas. Oh I can't wait to release this book! Now just all the work that comes after you write it.
> 
> Today's WC: 7,901
> 
> CJ: you should definitely be pleased! Everyone who meets and exceeds their goals should be applauded. This thread has really helped me push and push; it's so nice to have everyone cheer one another on and hold us all accountable to write-write-write!


Woohoo! So excited for you! And I can't wait to read it 

Probably nothing for me today or tomorrow. I have a book release on Thursday so I'm a little crazy with final proofreads and formatting. Good luck to all!


----------



## CJArcher

Congrats on finishing, Savannah!

I forgot to check in yesterday. I wrote 2,710 words. Am hoping for something similar today but I'll be happy to crack 2k.


----------



## Sarah Woodbury

2000 today.  I didn't plan on it but somehow it happened.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Finished up with 1059 words yesterday.


----------



## Cege Smith

+1970 on the edit today. Things are just chugging along.


----------



## Thomas Watson

A much better day, today! 

2,223

Current WIP 40,364 words.


----------



## JRTomlin

Forgot to check in yesterday but I did 2330 words total.


----------



## Toonldy

I was in editing purgatory today with my sequel. It's 781 words longer...but I probably typed more words than that since I deleted some chunks of prose. Ewww! That sounds gross! I want so badly to go back to the WIP.  Maybe, I'll sneak some time later this week. Congratulations to all who continue to inspire! And, Rachel,can't wait for your new book!


----------



## ShaunaG

Got 2000 today. Trying to motivate myself for another 500 before bed...


----------



## dalya

cegesmith said:


> +1970 on the edit today. Things are just chugging along.


Hey, me too! Up 1900 words today on my edit. (Full day working on it.) My first drafts are pretty light, so it's normal for my word count to go up, even with some cuts.


----------



## Savannah_Page

CoraBuhlert said:


> Congrats on finishing your WIP, Savannah. Go out and enjoy the sunshine in Tiergarten or Grunewald or Wannsee.


Cora, Berlin is seeing some fabulous summer weather FINALLY!  Am celebrating this weekend by possibly taking a Spree afternoon cruise (with a Radler, naturally!), walking around Tiergarten, and even visiting the Reichstag for a bit of fun.



Toonldy said:


> Wow, Savannah! You are a writing machine! Congrats to you. How long do you think the editing process will take?


Toonldy: Thanks! I like to spend 1 week of rough self-edits once I complete the first draft. I edit the previous day's session/word count before I start each writing session, so I try to keep rough edits going all the time. Makes the final edit less painful. Then it's off to the betas and the editor for a few weeks while I start work on the 3rd book in the series! Planning on release in September.



Rachel Schurig said:


> Woohoo! So excited for you! And I can't wait to read it


Thank you, Rachel. I've tweeted your freebie and am rooting for you. Can't wait to get Kiki's book tomorrow! You're such an inspiration to me--just keep cranking the books out!

Well, off to editing I go. The darn prologue really needs a facelift and I'm stumped. 
Happy writing, everyone!!!


----------



## CJArcher

2,400 words for me today. I've still got a couple of hours editing to do another book tonight.


----------



## Guest

Well, I have writen quite a few words, but none for the book.  Instead, I have created my blog, feedback for which would be most welcome. At the moment it's a bit self directed, but it will expand (as i work out what I am supposed to do with it!) 

http://michellemuckley.blogspot.com


----------



## Gone 9/21/18

1,282.


----------



## ShaunaG

Up to 1500 today. I wanted to do better than my 2500 yesterday but it's slow going. Le sigh.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

The hot weather is slowing me down, but I still managed 1030 words yesterday.

A Spree tour sounds fun, Savannah. Enjoy yourself!


----------



## Toonldy

Whoo Hoo! I'm back in the club...couldn't resist working on WIP...got in 1223 words in a few hours. Have no idea if they'll stay or get chopped, but it was fun and fulfilling. Now, I'm going to attempt to upload DW on CreateSpace and edit at least 20 pages of sequel. Maybe, I'll even come back to WIP later tonight. Good luck to all!  
And PS. Savannah, thank you for sharing your writing/editing process -- it makes good sense. 
Edited for Final Tally:1656  Submitted DW files to CreateAngst but never got to sequel. Just maybe, I'll make an attempt before I call it a night. Congrats to all and thank you for continuing to inspire.


----------



## CJArcher

2,176 words today.


----------



## Incognita

I barely squeaked out 1031 today. It's been one of those weeks.


----------



## dalya

Up 2098 on this revision and still working away. Great work everyone! I see a lot of folks blowing right past that 1k mark. Every bit counts!


----------



## Cege Smith

dalya said:


> Hey, me too! Up 1900 words today on my edit. (Full day working on it.) My first drafts are pretty light, so it's normal for my word count to go up, even with some cuts.


Same here- I seem to add about 10% on the edit even after cuts.

+1070 today. I only got through half the chapters that I wanted to edit- oh well. Always tomorrow!


----------



## Thomas Watson

An even better day than yesterday: 3,161.

WIP = 43,525.


----------



## Gone 9/21/18

1,399.


----------



## phil1861

1,100 for my lunch hour on rewrite.


----------



## shadowfox

I've been naughty for the last 5 days, but wrote 1000 words today


----------



## CoraBuhlert

I finished at 1046 words yesterday and already wrote 482 words for today. I hope to hit at least the full thousand later.


----------



## ShaunaG

2K on the novella, needed a break from the novel and I haven't touched the novella in over a week.


----------



## Toonldy

Whoo Hoo! I had a really productive day. My CreateSpace  DWfiles got approved, so now I'm waiting for a  proof! So exciting! And managed to add 1,830 words to my WIP, bringing the total to 20,229 words. Probably will hit 2,000 by the end of the day. I know I should be editing my DW sequel with its October deadline, but it's just too much fun writing. Maybe the time off will payoff in the long run.
And PS. Rachel S-- if you're reading this thread, just want you to know your Three Girls book sounds fab and I adore the cover. Ordering it tonight!
Added at 10:30 PST: Final word count: 3063! Wow! The first time I've ever broken 3000! If only I could keep it up. WIP is up to 21,462 words. You guys are my inspiration!


----------



## Thomas Watson

A fair day for writing.

2,255


WIP = 45,780


----------



## Gone 9/21/18

347, which looks pathetic, but I was revising all night and expected to be in negative territory.


----------



## Guest

2,499.  That's better than the zero from the last two days.   Well done the rest of you


----------



## CJArcher

1,074 for me today. Not great but I cracked the 1k


----------



## shadowfox

1054 today.


----------



## Craig Halloran

I'm still in this.  I'm still over 1k a day, but last night was less than 400 words.

With all of the distractions lately it's been tough.

This thread/club keeps me dedicated though.


----------



## Caddy

I am happy to say that I completed over 13,000 words on the first draft of book 4 in my series this week.


----------



## Sarah Woodbury

Sadly, son #2 has chicken pox now, so we had to cancel our trip to Crater Lake and the Redwoods.  Upside, 1300 words


----------



## CoraBuhlert

I hope your son will get better soon, Sarah. Chicken pox are nasty.

Finished at 1065 new words today.


----------



## dalya

Still revising.

Up 849 words, hoping to hit 2k. Thank goodness I don't have any Friday night social plans! PHEW!

EDIT: Up 2303 at end of day.


----------



## phil1861

A bit on the low end, 400 today but I finished the second to the last pass on my rewrite of A Certain Death. Making character arc notes now for my last pass then it's off to the editor in another three to four weeks.


----------



## Toonldy

I'm still writing, but just checked --1001 on the WIP. Probably will write a little more, then switch over to DW sequel if I don't get caught up with the Olympics Opening Ceremony. Good luck to all.
Added at ll:11 pm PST/Final Tally:  1495


----------



## Cege Smith

+2,953 today and my first round edits are DONE!


----------



## Guest

Sarah Woodbury said:


> Sadly, son #2 has chicken pox now, so we had to cancel our trip to Crater Lake and the Redwoods. Upside, 1300 words


Get well soon to your poorly son, and well done for the word count


----------



## Thomas Watson

Put down 2,147 words yesterday. Forgot to post it, too busy watching the Olympics.

WIP = 47,927


----------



## shadowfox

1470 today.


----------



## Incognita

I got 1,250 yesterday but I know there won't be any today due to social obligations. I'm hoping to make it up tomorrow.


----------



## Toonldy

Thank goodness for playdates! (haha-- my sweet, beautiful 13-year old twin daughters still use this terminology although their playdates now take place at the mall!) 
WC:  2088
WIP: 25,222.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

1313 words today and 28845 on the WIP altogether. I just had a narrative breakthrough, too.


----------



## Gone 9/21/18

1,115.


----------



## KellyHarper

Everyone is so motivational in here! I wrote 1100 words yesterday, hopefully more of the same today!


----------



## shadowfox

1620 words today. Probably will write more tonight.


----------



## folly

I've been avoiding y'all!  But I miss y'all.  I've got to do a better job of writing through life events like house repairs.  We are redoing the floors, and I just don't do well at switching back and forth.  I think I have to start getting up early to get the writing in. So many people do it, I just have to push myself. I did get back to editing my novelette today. I want that off my plate. 

And I love the Olympics.  Talk about distractions - esp. my swimming boyfriends  

Sarah, hope your child gets well quickly.


----------



## Incognita

2,100 today, which makes up for my having the audacity to actually have a social life yesterday and write nothing.


----------



## dalya

1200 words today and I'm 90% through my revisions.

I felt sad about the book last night, felt it was already a failure, not even out of the gate. Not that I don't love the book, just that it'll get ignored along with all the other zillion new books out that week.

Maybe that little voice of pre-failure isn't so bad, maybe it helps us keep the expectations manageable, does not allow our hearts to soar too high, to the stucco ceiling where they pop.


----------



## folly

dalya said:


> I felt sad about the book last night, felt it was already a failure, not even out of the gate. Not that I don't love the book, just that it'll get ignored along with all the other zillion new books out that week.
> 
> Maybe that little voice of pre-failure isn't so bad, maybe it helps us keep the expectations manageable, does not allow our hearts to soar too high, to the stucco ceiling where they pop.


I'm sorry you were sad about the book. I think it is normal to have those feelings about putting our babies out into this competitive indie world.

I don't think that managing our expectations that way helps though, jmho. I believe that trying to protect ourselves from being hurt by hurting ourselves first is not being very kind to ourselves. I think we learn this in our society - don't think too highly of yourself or you'll get cut down. I also see it in reactions to homeschooling - they have to learn how to deal with mean people as adults, so let them get used to it at an early age with bullies - hurt them now so they don't get hurt later. That is just 2 hurts, one of which can be avoided imo. I'm not trying to lecture you. I just want you to be nice to yourself. You're a fabulous writer and a sweet person from what we see here on kb. It's going to be what it will be, so you may as well be as kind to yourself as you can.


----------



## dalya

folly said:


> I'm sorry you were sad about the book. I think it is normal to have those feelings about putting our babies out into this competitive indie world.
> 
> I don't think that managing our expectations that way helps though, jmho. I believe that trying to protect ourselves from being hurt by hurting ourselves first is not being very kind to ourselves. I think we learn this in our society - don't think too highly of yourself or you'll get cut down. I also see it in reactions to homeschooling - they have to learn how to deal with mean people as adults, so let them get used to it at an early age with bullies - hurt them now so they don't get hurt later. That is just 2 hurts, one of which can be avoided imo. I'm not trying to lecture you. I just want you to be nice to yourself. You're a fabulous writer and a sweet person from what we see here on kb. It's going to be what it will be, so you may as well be as kind to yourself as you can.


Hey, thanks.  I should have mentioned I got right back on the ol' horse today, and it's been ... better.

I teach people board games sometimes, and I'm always sad for the people afraid to try because they think they'll fail or look foolish.

We gotta keep trying.


----------



## folly

yup, keep trying is all we can do.  glad today was better.


----------



## Simon Haynes

I've been knocking off almost 2000 words a day for July, after 1000 per day in June. My current WIP is up around 46k and I feel like I've just done nanowrimo in July.


----------



## folly

Simon Haynes said:


> I've been knocking off almost 2000 words a day for July, after 1000 per day in June. My current WIP is up around 46k and I feel like I've just done nanowrimo in July.


this is what I want to do for august.


----------



## Sarah Woodbury

2000 words today and have hit 40,000 for my WIP!  Did I mention that 3rd son now has chicken pox (he's 19)? While under a blanket on the couch in 90 degree weather, he approved my latest lunatic plot twist, so that's something.  Of course, he was probably hallucinating 

I noticed pox on his palms this morning.  He pointed out that there were 'only a couple'.  This is the second time around for all three of them.  Thankfully, the version my husband and I had when we were 3 seems to be keeping this at bay.


----------



## Pamela

I'd like to join in as well.  I don't want to have to get a word count every day and laboriously write it down, so I decided to figure how many words per page so I can just count pages instead of words

My WIP is 65,929 words so far.  Divided by number of pages 248.  Equals 265 words per page.

By that calculation I would have to write 4 pages a day to get to 1060 words.

I don't know if I can do it.  I got maybe 1 1/2 pages today and felt good about it.  I had to do some research to make the plot realistic, which took up a lot of time.

I'm really slow I guess.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Chickenpox at 19? That must be really unpleasant. I hope your sons feel better soon, Sarah.

I wrote 2167 words today. Very proud of myself now.


----------



## Toonldy

WC=1,477
WIP= 26,699
*Sniff* Gotta get back to sequel edits this week.


----------



## dalya

@Sarah - isn't it Shingles if you get it a second time? Sounds horrible! I had chicken pox at 16 and it was NO picnic.

Keep up the great work, everyone! Those signatures will keep on growing.


----------



## Gone 9/21/18

1,269. Romance I've been revising is at 80,000 words. New cozy mystery has 4 chapters.


----------



## Craig Halloran

1200 words yesterday and the day before.

I'm near the end of the story now and wrapping it up is always the hardest part.


----------



## shadowfox

1010 words today


----------



## dalya

+1285 and it's only 2pm! I'm ON FIRE!!


----------



## ShaunaG

I was out of the club Fri-Sun (Friday we had a puppy emergency that turned out to be okay but took all of my mental energy and Sat and Sun we had a yard sale, never again!) but I'm back in the club with 2000 words so far. I want to get 4000 by the end of the day to make up for the lost time. Wish me luck!


----------



## L.M. Gautreaux

Can I join in? I was trying to wait until my edit was done but life got in the way!

So no completely new words but I reworked the first six pages of chapter one AND fixed line edits on the last chapters.

Congrats to everybody on their word count!


----------



## Sarah Woodbury

1500 today.

When you get chicken pox, ideally, you are then immune forever.  Your body, however, carries around the virus for the rest of your life and it can come out as shingles without warning--often when you are stressed (grad student are famous for shingles).  In my kids' case, however, they got it once, were not made immune, and then acquired it again from some external source. Apparently, it is more common than I thought, as people who've had it twice are coming out of the woodwork.


----------



## Thomas Watson

Another wordless weekend, and the week is off to a slow start: 1,264. Still, that puts the WIP at 49,183.


----------



## Incognita

3,219 today, and just blew past 60k. Whew.

(My brother got chicken pox at seventeen when I was five. He was sooooo sick. I still feel guilty about it.) Hope everyone in your family gets better soon, Sarah!


----------



## Toonldy

*Sniff*  Unlikely today though I still have approx  three PST hours to get some words in. Right now at 372 on WIP.  A lot of plot points to work out, and I'm a  panster.  Will update if I succeed.
Sarah, out of curiosity, did your children get the CP vacccine? Hope your son is feeling better.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

1343 words for today.


----------



## dalya

@LM - welcome!

I finished the day (revisions) with 2900 words and a big smile. Now I'll be doing line-edits, so won't be boosting my words much for a few days at least.


----------



## Guest

dalya said:


> @LM - welcome!
> 
> I finished the day (revisions) with 2900 words and a big smile. Now I'll be doing line-edits, so won't be boosting my words much for a few days at least.


Glad to see you are sounding more chipper! I have a big dose of the self-doubts too at the mo, but I am batting them back down where they belong (well I am trying!)


----------



## shadowfox

1685 words today.

That makes 40,200 words for the month. Not a particularly good writing month (I had 6 days where I didn't write anything), but July and August are normally like that for me. 

Now, I started tracking word counts a while back for a million word goal... and tomorrow I will reach 666,000 words. Two thirds of the way there. Worth a party.


----------



## CJArcher

This thread is really motivating. 3,562 words for me today. I'm calling it a night now.


----------



## Pamela

It certainly is motivating.  I can't believe how prolific everyone is here.  I really tried and only got 695 words.  Being part of the group helps keep me focused.  Thanks.


----------



## ShaunaG

Just a few over 2,000 for the day. Most of them are on the novella I'm working on but I managed to finish chapter 10 in the novel. That mean's I'm officially over the half-way mark. What is it about the half-way point of a book that makes me hate it so? This is the point where I think, "what crap! What a terrible story! Why am I bothering!" Hopefully tomorrow I'll wake up and my narrator will get past that weird block now that I'm on the downhill slope of the MS.

Good job everyone! Anyone having trouble reaching 1k in a day, try for 2 500 word sprints. It's been working for me and I regularly get 2k now, some days I get as many as 5k by setting these smaller goals, allowing myself to do something once I hit 500 words.


----------



## Sarah Woodbury

1500 again, up to 44,000 for the WIP.  And the pox are fading


----------



## Incognita

Got 2,100 today. Breaking it up into smaller pieces really does help. So does pouring a glass of shiraz to get you through that final 500.


----------



## Cege Smith

+2,036 on a new WIP. Wahoo! Glad to be back on the thread again.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

1257 words today and 35076 for the month altogether.


----------



## Toonldy

Yay!  I did it! Didn't think I could as I was traveling today
Words= 1201 while watching women's Olympic gymnastics. YAY! Team USA. This beautiful ethnically diverse group was amazing!  
WIP = 28,289


----------



## Guest

1850 something.  One more session and I sould be tipping the 30,000 mark.  That will feel like a nice milestone!


----------



## CJArcher

1,285 words for me, despite a lot of distractions.



ShaunaG said:


> What is it about the half-way point of a book that makes me hate it so? This is the point where I think, "what crap! What a terrible story! Why am I bothering!"


This happens to me too, from about the 1/4 to 3/4 mark. Every. Single. Time.



Sarah Woodbury said:


> And the pox are fading


Glad he's getting better and you didn't get it.


----------



## Simon Haynes

Over 4000 written today, and that despite a heavy programming schedule for a client. I'll probably regret the strain on my typing fingers tomorrow.

My WIP now stands at 57,000 after 31 days, including a 6-day family holiday in the middle. I'm aiming for 65,000 so I'm feeling pretty good right now.


----------



## shadowfox

1010 words today.

Spent a lot of time doing writing-related tasks. Most of the morning was spent submitting the 10 short stories I wrote last month to traditional markets.


----------



## Incognita

1,552. I was feeling sluggish today, but my personal goal is 1,500 words each day, so at least I hit that. The WIP currently stands at 63,689.


----------



## Gone 9/21/18

I've been bad about reporting the last couple of days (one of them I kept getting server errors and couldn't get to KB in the wee hours, which is when I'm usually done for the night or day or whatever). Anyway, out of the last days I've squeaked by on all but one and technically have today also, although I have to count a post I wrote for the cooperative blog I participate in to get to the 1,000.


----------



## Sarah Woodbury

1300 today.  Plus, it was my daughter's 21st birthday so we just got home from taking her out to dinner.


----------



## Cege Smith

+2,142 today which brings my WIP overall count to 4,178. Ticking right along!


----------



## Toonldy

Boo hoo! A handful for me today, mostly WIP edits. Intense meeting this afternoon and late dinner.  Plus, panster-me needs to work out the middle of the narrative. Maybe tomorrow, I'll work on sequel edits.


----------



## Thomas Watson

Missed a day yesterday, dealing with resumes, applications, and designing a bookmark. One out of three was fun.

Today I managed 1,298.


WIP = 50,479


----------



## Writerly Writer

Started my new novel on the 18th of July. I have written 38000 words. That's about 5000 words a day. 

It's amazing how quickly one can write when the plan is already obvious in one's mind  

Should have this done by the end of August and I ---- Can't -----Wait!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CJArcher

KJCOLT said:


> Started my new novel on the 18th of July. I have written 38000 words. That's about 5000 words a day.


Wow! Just wow.

2,737 words for me today.


----------



## Writerly Writer

CJArcher said:


> Wow! Just wow.
> 
> 2,737 words for me today.


That's still incredibly impressive. Well done


----------



## Guest

Simon Haynes said:


> Over 4000 written today, and that despite a heavy programming schedule for a client. I'll probably regret the strain on my typing fingers tomorrow.
> 
> My WIP now stands at 57,000 after 31 days, including a 6-day family holiday in the middle. I'm aiming for 65,000 so I'm feeling pretty good right now.


That is some going! Well done you.

1,033 today and ever word hurt. I know i am goinf to edit this chapter like it was never writted in the first place!
WIP 28,861. I'm please, but not as pleased as I would have been if I hadn't just joined twitter!! Weekly aim was to strike past 30000. Think i am on target.


----------



## shadowfox

1020 words today


----------



## CoraBuhlert

I finished at 1542 words yesterday. Not a bad way to start the month.


----------



## Sarah Woodbury

Squeaked in with 1000 words today.


----------



## ShaunaG

Just barely got 1000 today. Sitting down to get another 500. Yes I am. YES I AM!


----------



## Incognita

Somehow managed 1,544 after a _very_ long day. But it's all good. I think I'm in the home stretch now...probably just about another 10K or so to go.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

1300 words today, even though I got off on a rough start.


----------



## Toonldy

Just got home from a draining business trip and managed to type up 806 of the WIP words I handwrote today on the plane -- which was likely close to 1000. So I'm happy.
And I came home to my beyond gorgeous CreateSpace paperback proof of Dewitched. I'll make that separate  post manana.
Good night and congrats to all.


----------



## dalya

830 words +

(I'm supposed to be proofreading at this point, but I keep finding little things to add, and the number grows, even with some deletions. What am I talking about?? I have no idea! Book's length is good, though.)


----------



## shadowfox

1029 words. Probably will write more later.


----------



## Guest

2394 so far today, after coming through a serious dose of writers block!  Planning a bit more later.  plus hit my weekly target to pass through the 30000 mark which is defiately over a third of the way through after about 3 weeks work.  Couldn't be happier at the moment


----------



## CJArcher

2,137 words for me today. And now I'll get nothing done for 2 days. Sigh. See you all again on Monday.


----------



## Thomas Watson

Managed all of 1,287 yesterday.

Hoping for better things this afternoon.


----------



## folly

Yay! I have actually written 1200 words today for the first time in a while - weeks really. i have been editing a short/novelette and waiting for a section to resolve itself or was it waiting on me to resolve it - hmmm.  anyway, that happened yesterday and now i'm onto my camp nano project.  thank God, I am finally moving forward.


----------



## folly

2200 words.  maybe done, maybe not..  good luck all.


----------



## Ty Johnston

Had 2800 words yesterday, only 1300 the day before, but I'm averaging 3100 per day for the last week.


----------



## ShaunaG

Just over 1500 on the novel, think I'm gonna take a break and try to get some work done on the novella.


----------



## folly

4100 today which is the most i've done in a long time.  i feel great except the back....


----------



## ShaunaG

Right around 2500 words. Totally stuck in the whole "middle of the book malaise". Just hating the story right now... hating it.


----------



## Sarah Woodbury

2000 today.  I didn't sleep last night (full moon?), but a plot point came to me in the wee hours, so it wasn't all bad


----------



## Cege Smith

ShaunaG said:


> Right around 2500 words. Totally stuck in the whole "middle of the book malaise". Just hating the story right now... hating it.


I hate that! Hopefully you'll break through that soon...

+2135 for me today. Camp Nanowrimo is helping this effort too. Lots of places to be accountable!


----------



## CoraBuhlert

1032 words for me today, cause something distracted me.


----------



## Toonldy

Only 587 for today on DW sequel edit. OK by me as it needs to done. Not sure when returning to WIP.  Hope soon!


----------



## Guest

ShaunaG said:


> Right around 2500 words. Totally stuck in the whole "middle of the book malaise". Just hating the story right now... hating it.


I am in the same place. My aim was to pass the 30000 point for the week, but I sailed on in to murky waters!!

Still 1750 words today. Not bad. Off for a weekend of rest (but I am taking the laptop with me!)

Have a good weekend all!


----------



## Savannah_Page

Everyone's doing so well. Such an inspiring thread and group here!!

My current MS, which was written in 14 sessions (MANY thanks to this thread and everyone here for encouraging me to write my mind out!) is in the hands of the betas right now. I can't wait to release it soon!!

Been on a week hiatus with family in town. But now while the betas are reading I'm busy plotting for the next book, which I'm hoping to start writing in the next 2 weeks. (If plotting goes according to plan and the muse visits often.) I'll definitely be coming back to this thread to keep the count and press on. Really, it's been a great way for me to sit down, write, and git 'er done!

Keep on writing, keep hitting those goals, and have a great weekend!!!


----------



## Pamela

I'm going to get kicked out of the club.  I managed 910 words yesterday.  It sure is helpful to see how great everyone is doing.

Konrath said something interesting in one of his blogs.  He said when we go to work, we don't say, well, the mood to work hasn't hit me yet, so I'll just sit here at my desk until it does.  No.  When we go to work we get right to it.  It should be the same with writers.  Waiting for the muse or the mood is stupid.  Something I'm apt to do.  Writing is hard, but it sure beats any other work I've done.


----------



## ShaunaG

Just over 2k for the day already on the Novella - the end is in sight on that one! Woot!

Gonna work on the novel now. Hopefully I don't hate it today.

I agree about not waiting for the mood/muse (I call it my narrator); this is a job for me so I treat it as such. I do things to help the creativity, like music, but otherwise it really is just a numbers game so long as you know where your story is going.


----------



## Sarah Woodbury

3K today and past 51,000 for the WIP.  Tomorrow I have an all day meeting so I doubled up today.  Back at it on Monday.


----------



## Cege Smith

+7,036 words today. I did 3 writing sprints to get 2K each and ended up with a little bit extra each one. Hoping to do the same tomorrow and just really leverage my time this weekend!


----------



## Ty Johnston

2,700 words written today, but I also finished two small paintings and two future book covers. So I feel like I wrote 20,000 words.


----------



## dalya

HECK YEAH!!!

+1807 words and I am done the on-screen proofreading! 

(I added the scene I'd been planning since finishing the 2nd draft, hence the strangely high word count for a proofreading day.)

Now onto Kindle proofreading. yay.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

1475 words today, plus I finished the introduction for my upcoming collection of short crime fiction.


----------



## shadowfox

No words yesterday (headache).
1130 words today so far.


----------



## Thomas Watson

Missed a day, but did better yesterday afternoon, with 1,840.

WIP = 53,601


----------



## Craig Halloran

WIP  31983

I haven't started today and I am delayed.  I'm scanning channels and Silverado (one of my favorite movies) is on and that just killed 30 minutes.  

500 - Thurs
500- Friday
1100 - Sat (thought 2k was a sure thing)
getting ready to start for Sunday


----------



## Toonldy

Grrrr! I've spent the entire weekend editing one very troublesome chapter of my sequel. 
Weekend WC= 737...though it's likely closer to 1,000 since I cut some stuff too. Since I started editing the sequel in July, I've been able to bring the word count up from approx 64,000 to a little over 70,000 which is exactly where I want it to be. Maybe, later this evening, I'll treat myself to some words on the WIP.


----------



## Incognita

1,241 after taking two days off (sometimes life intervenes. Oh, well). But now I'm at 66K and definitely getting very close. I need to finish this chapter and then I think there's only one more after that. Okay, maybe two.


----------



## Cege Smith

+6515 today. Whew- got in my three writing sprints again today. It was a good weekend for my word count!


----------



## Savannah_Page

Awesome work, Cege! Love those high count days where you feel utterly spent. The best writing days are when you meet your goals and walk away from the day feeling all used up...like you gave it everything you could and you're _totally_ spent! Then, repeat the next day. 

Plotting week this week for me, then I'll start the writing on Monday. Excited and nervous and feeling all those crazy emotions when you first start a new novel!!


----------



## Guest

cegesmith said:


> +6515 today. Whew- got in my three writing sprints again today. It was a good weekend for my word count!


cege, that's just awesome!!! Well done you. I got past my 30,000 mark, next is 60000. It's a way off yet though! Congrats, what a feeling


----------



## shadowfox

1310 words today


----------



## CJArcher

cegesmith said:


> +6515 today. Whew- got in my three writing sprints again today. It was a good weekend for my word count!


That's amazing!

2,944 for me today and that's with a kid home sick from school so I'm pleased.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

I wrote a complete short story of 2572 words yesterday, so I'm pretty pleased with myself.


----------



## Thomas Watson

A moderate day, with 1,594 added to the current project.

WIP = 55,195


----------



## folly

1500 words today after 2 days off.


----------



## Incognita

2,249, and I _might_ just finish it tomorrow. If not then, definitely on Wednesday.


----------



## Sarah Woodbury

Well done everyone!  It's great knowing you all are working away alongside (albeit remotely )

2500 today.


----------



## Cege Smith

Everyone is going so great!  YAY for all of us!!!  

+2080 today which is a chapter for me. Wanted to get two done, but got started way too late. After seven days, I'm at 23,964 words, and I figure about a third of the way done with my first draft.


----------



## Toonldy

More edits on sequel today. 370 words+  Absolutely must meet October deadline.
I can only do a chapter a day...so likely two more weeks and then back to WIP.
You guys inspire me to keep writing! Keep the 1000 going!


----------



## Pamela

900+ yesterday - about half that today.  Thanks to everyone for keeping up the thread.

Congratulations to Sarah Woodbury.  #1 free in Romance


----------



## Guest

Checking in for the morning session.  2965.  Planning another session later, and hoping thast will top me out at another 2000 ish.  After my nasty bout of writers block, I want to keep typing whilst I am on a roll!  Going off to plan the next bunch of chapters!

have a good day everyone!


----------



## CJArcher

Seeing everyone's word counts here is so inspiring. I love checking in every night. 

3,309 words for me today.


----------



## Sarah Woodbury

1500.  Might get some more in later.


----------



## Toonldy

Sarah~  You rock! Hope all your kids are feeling better! Back to edits. Best~ els


----------



## Sarah Woodbury

Thanks!  The pox seems to be gone, but #3 son woke up projectile vomiting and fever at 4 am.  Keeping my eyes open with coffee and diet Coke ... just one of those days.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

1167 words yesterday.


----------



## Incognita

2,189, and now up to 71K. I think tomorrow just might be the day. I'd better buy some champagne just in case.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Wrote 1158 words today. Stopping now, because I have to get up early tomorrow morning.


----------



## Cege Smith

Sarah Woodbury said:


> Thanks! The pox seems to be gone, but #3 son woke up projectile vomiting and fever at 4 am. Keeping my eyes open with coffee and diet Coke ... just one of those days.


You're my hero! That's quite a lot to deal with and still get your writing done!!

+2,058 words today and I had to fight for every single one. Some days it's easy. Some days it's not.


----------



## Toonldy

Oh, Sarah! You've had such a rough summer with your kids but yet you've persevered. My paper crown off to you! As for me, another day of editing sequel. It's up to a healthy word count of 71,000+ words.  I have a major promotion with DW in October, so it must be up by then both as an  ebook and paperback. I long to work on WIP, which will probably make me a  lot more $.  I tell myself, "Patience has its virtues." Yes?
Good night and congrats to all.


----------



## Gone 9/21/18

1,057. Yes, I've been missing for a bit here. It seems the answer to the question of whether I can finish one ms and immediately start another while working on revisions, editing, etc., for the first is - no.


----------



## shadowfox

390 words yesterday ( family visit )
1070 today so far.


----------



## CJArcher

3,655 words for me today.


----------



## Savannah_Page

Awesome perseverance, Sarah! And nice 3k+ days, CJ!
Everyone's really chugging along. So inspiring!

I'm still plotting and scheming (no wicked laugh inserted here...just good ol', healthy chick lit plotting  ) and I'm planning on starting to write on Monday!


----------



## Guest

4386 today, and WIP 40,239.  Target achieved.  It's midnight, and I'm going to bed.  A very sleepy good night all zzzzzzz


----------



## Sarah Woodbury

Another 1500 today.  Thanks for the kind thoughts everyone.  Son is better.  Wish it weren't 100 degrees out.


----------



## folly

i'm off track. only 230 today. I was switching directions and that didn't work well for me. I have to have the scene better thought out or at least the idea better thought out before i sit to write. I also need to have house projects DONE and quiet time. ugh.


----------



## Cege Smith

+1,068 today. I'm in the middle of a chapter and I'm not quite sure how I want it to go yet so I figured I'd live it marinate overnight.


----------



## Toonldy

More editing today. Approx 200 words. Only a 100 more pages to edit-- about one more week. And then I can go back to WIP! Staying on track to get sequel up in October to take advantage of a big promo I have.


----------



## ShaunaG

Been so out of it I've forgotten to check in  

Yesterday got about 1300. Today about 3600


----------



## Katie Salidas

Can I join in? I need to whip myself back into shape (writing wise).


----------



## Pamela

Hi Katie,  I was welcomed and we're all happy you're here.  It's really fun and helpful.  Cegesmith, marinating is a great way of expressing it.

About 800 words yesterday - WIP is 68,749, 257 pages.


----------



## CJArcher

1,700 for me today. Hopefully more tomorrow.


----------



## Incognita

1,875 today. More importantly, I just typed THE END, and finished the draft at 73K. Yay. So that was just a hair over three months for this first draft. 

Thank you to everyone posting in this thread -- I really think this helped me to keep pushing through it. Not saying I didn't take a day or two off from time to time, but mostly I hung in there.


----------



## Thomas Watson

Not keeping to the daily commitment myself, of late. Today was a good day, though, with 3,444 words.


WIP = 58,641


----------



## Toonldy

YAY, Christine! I'm looking forward to seeing those two magical words once again at the end of my sequel edit! I agree-- this thread has been so inspirational. Thank you all who post.


----------



## Toonldy

YAY, Christine! I'm looking forward to seeing those two magical words once again at the end of my sequel edit! I agree-- this thread has been so inspirational. Thank you all who post.


----------



## folly

just finished adding most of the edits to my short from my beta reader. no writing, but i did something.


----------



## Toonldy

Same. Too few words to report. But moving forward on edit so that I can finally go back to WIP.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

1249 words yesterday and 1177 words today.


----------



## Guest

5162, mostly today but with a snippet thrown in from yesterday.  I can go off on my holidays knowing I have got past 45,000, which was my personal aim.  WIP, 45,401

Keep it up folks, you are all the reason that I am getting this dedicated.


----------



## Craig Halloran

WIP 37K

2600+ the past few days.

I'm taking it easy because I am near the end and I know what is left to write.  
Getting to the end is the hard part for me.  Of course that's 90-95 % of the story, 
but I never know how and when I am going to get there.
It's so much easier once I reach this point because I know I can do it all in 
one setting if I want too.  Still, no need to rush the ending.  The hard part 
of the journey is over and I can write and enjoy. I should have another book in 
my collection by the end of the weekend.


----------



## Sarah Woodbury

1000 for today but I hit 60,000 words!  It's a novel!


----------



## Reeve_Thomas

Newbie here. Am I allowed to join in?

1,390 today and need to get back to work now. I'm at over 22,000. Seems like a long way to go ...


----------



## Sarah Woodbury

Of course you're allowed to join!

I recommend not thinking about what it takes to write a novel and think about 1000 words a day (which, funnily enough, is the point of this thread!).  Allow me to quote one of my favorite author quotes at you that I posted early on:

“It's like driving a car at night. You never see further than your headlights, but you can make the whole trip that way.”
--E. L. Doctorow


----------



## Reeve_Thomas

Hi, Sarah - love the quote.   

I like this one too: 

"Writing a novel is like taking a long trip." - Anne Tyler 

A long trip with lots of -- Are we there yet? I have to use the bathroom!


----------



## Toonldy

Aagh! I've been at my computer almost all day since 6:30a PST  523 words on sequel-- probably closer to 700+ given all DW rehashing I threw out. Writing a sequel, I've learned, is not easy and has its own learning curve. I'm tired but happy. Now, I'm going to read a book!  Congrats to all!


----------



## CoraBuhlert

I stopped at 1041 words today. But I uploaded a new book, so I have an excuse.


----------



## Savannah_Page

Congrats on the novel status, Sarah!!

Oh I'm salivating at that prospect. Thought I could do the NaNoWriMoCamp for August but at best I won't get past 10k for the month. _If_ that! So...your quote comes in handy.  Never heard of that one and love it. Keep it up, everyone!


----------



## Thomas Watson

Yesterday 1,498.

Today 1,437.

WIP all the way up to 61,543.


----------



## ShaunaG

Forgot to check in yesterday. I have people staying with us for four days so I managed to keep myself in the chair until I got 5k yesterday to make up for the days I'll miss while they're here. 

Give me strength...


----------



## Sarah Woodbury

Hang in there, Shauna!  Your novel will be waiting for you and your fingers itching to get back to it.

1500 today.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

1067 words for me today.


----------



## Pamela

Sliced open brain and pulled out sentences by force while they kicked and screamed in protest.  Almost 1000 today.  I think my head turned to mush in the heat here in S. Calif.  Congrats to all on the great productivity.


----------



## ShaunaG

Sarah Woodbury said:


> Hang in there, Shauna! Your novel will be waiting for you and your fingers itching to get back to it.


Let's just pray I have the mental capacity to get back to it. Just discovered guests have touched my desk *twitchtwitch*


----------



## Sarah Woodbury

Oh no!  We have enough computers in the house that a guest can surely find one, but I've had that too ...

1500 today.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

1239 words today so far. I might write some more tonight.


----------



## Thomas Watson

Had a zippity-do-da day, with an emphasis on the _zip_ part.



Maybe tomorrow.


----------



## ShaunaG

Sarah Woodbury said:


> Oh no! We have enough computers in the house that a guest can surely find one, but I've had that too ...
> 
> 1500 today.


Oh, they brought their own computer. Just apparently felt compelled to touch my things. I can grit my teeth through most of it. Just. Not. My. Desk.

Also, more appropriate for the thread: when I hit those 5k on Friday I hit 60k overall on the WIP so I officially have a novel!


----------



## Cege Smith

Ugh Shana! I hate people touching _anything _on my desk! 

I've been moving right along and remember to enter my word count into the Nano calculator but keep forgetting to come over here too. (doh!) I did upload a book on Friday too, so that slowed me down just a bit too.

+6,782 today and my WIP stands at 39,348. Everything is starting to come together, and pretty soon it's going to be the big slide to the end. Can't wait!!


----------



## Toonldy

Vitually nada. Spent my day with my girls at the beach with friends-- the last hurrah before they go back to school on Tues. And then an adult cocktail party tonight. AAAGH! I lived life beyond my computer today. I'm social!!!!  It actually felt good.  I will go back to both sequel and WIP on Tues.  Good night and congrats to all who made it -or didn't.


----------



## CJArcher

You have to live life every once in awhile or you go insane. I take most weekends off. My sanity (and my family) appreciate it. 

3,933 words for me today. I'm almost finished. 1 chapter to go to wrap this sucker up. I might finish tomorrow - fingers crossed.


----------



## Craig Halloran

I finished my book yesterday at 41,201 words.  

WHEW!

This thread helped me get through it.  Thanks,


----------



## Pamela

Congrats Craig.

This thread is helping me so much as well.  Had an easy day of writing yesterday.  Almost 1000.


----------



## ShaunaG

Congrats Craig! And good luck CJ! 

Guests are still here but I am at my desk anyway! Just over 1k for the morning. Planning on getting more done before the end of the day.


----------



## EGranfors

I'm taking this week off for promotion (and head clearing) and then I'll be right there with you. 1000 words is just about my limit/goal.


----------



## Katie Salidas

Well, I haven't logged in 1k today, but I did finish my synopsis for my latest work. That has to account for something (since writing those things are like pulling teeth!).  Here's to 150 words of what I hope are pure distilled genius. LoL. Back to the real writing now.


----------



## Sarah Woodbury

Started the editing process today--did the first two chapters and added 1000 words.


----------



## Cege Smith

Congrats Craig!  That's fantastic!!  

+1127 today. I'm traveling early tomorrow morning, so plan to hit this hard on the plane and hopefully wrap up my first draft by the time I get home on Wednesday. (Going to leverage 10+ hours on planes over the next 48 hours.)


----------



## ShaunaG

3,000 on the novel and 2,000 on the novella. Not too shabby.


----------



## Incognita

I took a few days off since I finished my WIP last Thursday. Today I got 1135 on another WIP. I have so many in progress right now that I'm probably going to be bouncing amongst them, but I guess the important thing is to get words down. I'll probably solidify which one I'm really going to make the "push" on soon, but this one was bugging me, so I figured I'd at least get another chapter written even if I stop there for a while.

Considering how hot it is here, I'm surprised I was even this functional.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

1133 words for me today.


----------



## Savannah_Page

Congrats, Craig! And nice progress there, Shauna. Loving it!

Well, I was supposed to commit at least 1k (heck, at least 1 word) to my new WIP yesterday but I got carried away with some plot tweaking. Not to mention the day job took most of the daylight from me.

But today I'm going to hit the ground running! Where there are still plot holes the in-the-moment-writing should hopefully step in and help out.  Time to write!


----------



## Steve Vernon

I'm working on a new YA novel and aiming for 50,000 words. Started August 7 - one thousand words a day. Still on track this morning, 8000 words in.


----------



## Steve Vernon

Finished my thousand for today and I've reached the 9000 word mark.


----------



## CJArcher

Phew! I made it. Wrote THE END on the 3rd book in this YA trilogy after a marathon (for me) day and night. Clocked up 5,348 words. I have to take a few days off for a conference over the weekend, but I'll get stuck into editing next week.

This thread has been awesome. I love coming here and seeing everyone's progress. I'll definitely be popping in and out during the edit process too.


----------



## Toonldy

Savannah~  You have a day job? What do you do?  With those crazy (  amounts of words you produce, I, for sure, thought you wrote around the clock.  How do you do it? ~ els


----------



## Toonldy

Savannah~  You have a day job? What do you do?  With those crazy (  amounts of words you produce, I, for sure, thought you wrote around the clock.  How do you do it? ~ els


----------



## Thomas Watson

Fell asleep last night before logging in to report - 1,639 words yesterday. Counts in the neighborhood of 1,500 seem to be my new average. (Last year, this time, I was pushing 3K per day. No idea what's different this year.   )

Still, the WIP inches upward, 63,183 and counting.


----------



## KristenDaRay

I added a little over a hundred words into my revisions this morning. I would like to do more a day, but editing just seems to make me lose attention to my own work. LOL


----------



## Savannah_Page

Congrats, CJ!! Popping the bubbly!



Toonldy said:


> Savannah~ You have a day job? What do you do? With those crazy (  amounts of words you produce, I, for sure, thought you wrote around the clock. How do you do it? ~ els


My day job is just a few hours a day. It's part-time, leaving lots of time for writing. I run an online business for wedding vendors in the US where I blog and do social media marketing, website design, blog maintenance, etc. for them. Basically it's work for wedding vendors who don't have time to manage the online side of their business. I definitely have more time for writing now than when I had a regular 40-hour-a-week, in-office job. But I get pretty crazy-obsessed with an idea once it hits so I just have to hit the keys like a crazy woman. Anywhere from 5k-10k words a day is pretty normal, but, of course, loads of it require _tons_ of editing (_tons_) since my writing method is usually "bang it out."


----------



## Incognita

1074 on the current WIP. Just plugging away.


----------



## Thomas Watson

Today I topped out at 1,851 words. At least I'm consistent.

WIP = 65,032 words.


----------



## Toonldy

Hi, Savannah~  Thanks for letting me know how you do it. I'm a pantster, so I usually bang it out too, but I'm not bangin' like you! Your word production is remarkable!  I have to edit a lot too, although the more I write, the less I have to. Good luck with your next novel! Best~ els


----------



## Ty Johnston

3400 today on a new project. My night's not over yet, but I'm thinking I'm finished writing until tomorrow.


----------



## Sarah Woodbury

1000 today.  Congrats on your 'the end', CJ!


----------



## Steve Vernon

A good morning's work. Rattled off about two thousand words - putting me to the 11,000 word mark.

I've posted this blog entry a couple of times over here at Kindleboards - but some of you members of the KAD Club (1k a day club) might find it interesting just the same. It talks about a couple of stupid writer tricks for making a daily quota happen.

http://stevevernonstoryteller.wordpress.com/2012/07/07/stupid-writing-tricks/


----------



## Savannah_Page

Thanks for sharing that fun blog post, Steve.

So, I face the dilemma of getting the housework done or getting that daily word count in. Hmmm. Can I swing both? (A football match is on tonight so I could use that time to help out when the husband is glued to the tele.  )

ELS- I don't know how I crank like mad. I honestly think hitting the keys like crazy in high school is how it all got started, and it just stuck. When you only have a couple of hours between homework completion and dinner time (because you can't miss _Home Improvement_ at night!), and because Mom and Dad limit the computer time and you've got to share with the sibs, then you learn how to type _really_ fast. LOL Of course, there are the days, like today, when I just stare at the screen and type absolutely nothing. 

Word count yesterday, though, was 5,029. Finally started the new WIP


----------



## Toonldy

Savannah~  You are a writing machine! Congrats on starting the new WIP! And an impressive 5000+ words. Wowzer! I'm still editing sequel, very slow going.  But only 80pp to go and then back to WIP! Best~ els


----------



## Savannah_Page

ELS- haha Well thank you. Sometimes I feel like I produce too slowly. I see some indies out there with this huge backlist and they're just churning them out. I'm like, "I want to do that!!" But it takes time. And patience. And diligence. Some indies have been at this for years and I haven't even had my first b-day yet, so I can't stress it. Just have to keep on writing, polishing, and pubbing.

Editing can be so much more time-consuming than writing, so I hear you. I understand the slow-going nature of it; editing can be like pulling teeth sometimes! But just 80pp to go! That's awesome. And it'll feel so good to have that done and added to your library. Keep it up!


----------



## ShaunaG

Forgot to check in yesterday but I got 2500+ and finished my Novella! Woot! 

Now to focus on the Novel.


----------



## ShaunaG

Had a physically draining day, managed 1500 this morning but now I have just been staring at the blinking cursor for 45 mins so I think I might be done.


----------



## phil1861

Been awhile but could count 1K today on the rewrite and hopefully about to put paid to A Certain Death in a couple of days.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Savannah_Page said:


> So, I face the dilemma of getting the housework done or getting that daily word count in. Hmmm. Can I swing both? (A football match is on tonight so I could use that time to help out when the husband is glued to the tele.  )


I hope you managed to get some writing and/or housework done, even if your husband was yelling at the TV, since the match was something of an embarrassment.

Anyway, I managed 1032 words yesterday.


----------



## Incognita

Got 1,530 today, which I'm happy with, especially since I formatted an entire 85K novel for print for a client today and felt like I'd been run over by a truck.

This is where pouring a glass of wine helps get those creative juices going.


----------



## Sarah Woodbury

1000 today.  

Savannah--I look at your 5000+ and I've done that many only a handful of times in my life.  I'm one of those with the backlist--5 years of writing and unsuccessful submission until I indie published 5 books in the spring of Jan 2011.  Best thing I ever did!


----------



## Toonldy

Is there something called editing block? If so, I had it today. Came to a very challenging section of WIP and just couldn't get it to work. It requires really wrapping my head around emotional turmoil of my protagonist. Savannah, thank you for your kind words, and Sarah, congrats on being a TOP 100 indie!! That's awesome!


----------



## Steve Vernon

Another 1000 words.

Brings me to 12000 words. Best thing is that I know exactly where the next couple of chapters will be taking me. I love feeling the words coming together like this.

"It's like driving a car at night. You never see further than your headlights, but you can make the whole trip that way." - E. L. Doctorow


----------



## Sarah Woodbury

Thanks, Toonldy!

1000 words.  Editing is so much slower ...


----------



## Ty Johnston

3600 so far today, and the day's not over.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

1175 words yesterday.


----------



## Thomas Watson

Got nowhere yesterday, and for no good reason. Somedays are just easier than others.

Today was one of the others, with 3,076 words down.

WIP = 68,108 words.


----------



## Burrito Fart

I'm trying to make myself do this! So far I seem to be in the 350 word a day club


----------



## Pamela

Checking in.  Just 755 words, but did a free promo, put a book up on Create Space, and redid a cover.  There's not enough time in the day.

Congrats to Sarah (top 100) and to CJ for finishing the trilogy.  Love hearing such good news.


----------



## Incognita

Got in 1,245 after all my chores were done, and just passed 10K on this WIP.


----------



## ShaunaG

Barely squeaking in with 1,000 today.

Been working on all the other things we do after writing books. You know, like banging my head against a wall with writing a blurb. Anyone wanna help, I have a thread open for it http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,123403.0.html


----------



## Toonldy

A good day. Not word-wise, but nonetheless a good day. I managed to edit that troublesome chapter--still not perfect, but I'll nail it in the next go-around. And I figured out the next chapter of my WIP --which I can't wait to write!  Hope you guys don't mind me posting here while my goal right now is to edit sequel  and not  write WIP.  All your hard work -- or should I say, words-- keeps me inspired. I love our little "family" of 1000 words per day!


----------



## Incognita

Toonldy said:


> A good day. Not word-wise, but nonetheless a good day. I managed to edit that troublesome chapter--still not perfect, but I'll nail it in the next go-around. And I figured out the next chapter of my WIP --which I can't wait to write! Hope you guys don't mind me posting here while my goal right now is to edit sequel and not write WIP. All your hard work -- or should I say, words-- keeps me inspired. I love our little "family" of 1000 words per day!


Good work on getting through that chapter!

I think it's great that everyone is checking in, whether they're editing or writing new words. I know that coming here (almost) every day has really kept my motivation up. Now if only I could do the same thing with my workout regime...


----------



## Toonldy

Christine... tell me. I used to hike, run, and workout 3-5 times a week. Now, nada. I don't even walk my dogs. So sad! I keep telling myself to find balance. Deaf ears. Aaaagh!  Maybe, we need to motivate each other this way too! ~ els


----------



## dalya

I wrote about 300 words today AND THEY WERE HORRRRRRIBLE. So, I'm quitting writing. I shall probably start back up tomorrow, but for today I am quitting.


----------



## the quiet one

I'm a recent joiner to Kindle Boards and have hesitated posting in this thread since I don't yet have any work published. But I've averaged just under 4,400 words per day for about the last three weeks, and just finished the first draft of novel #1 last night. I now get to experience the joy that is editing.


----------



## Savannah_Page

Welcome ajalbrinck!

Cora-- the football match was a disaster. After that dreadful red card (I think the only one for a keeper in like...110 years or something, ugh!) I decided to forget about it. haha I spent the rest of the night reading and freshening up some plot ideas.

Sarah, that's so neat that you decided to take your 5 books at the time and try out the indie path. And now look at you!! I don't have many years or books under my belt yet, but I've made a little cash selling some books and, perhaps the favorite part, I have had some readers email me saying they're fans and want more, and _that_ definitely makes me feel super happy about going indie. Just got to keep on plugging away and putting up those books!

Word count for yesterday, or was it the day before? Anyhoo, all the days are like one now. LOL 6,377 w/c the other day. Now I'm off to a sidewalk cafe to see if the sunshine will help out (not to see the computer screen,  but to help get some more words in for today).


----------



## Incognita

Toonldy said:


> Christine... tell me. I used to hike, run, and workout 3-5 times a week. Now, nada. I don't even walk my dogs. So sad! I keep telling myself to find balance. Deaf ears. Aaaagh! Maybe, we need to motivate each other this way too! ~ els


We're about to get a treadmill. At least that way I can get some exercise while hanging out in the KB. 

My dog would kick my tail if she didn't get her two walks a day...so I guess that's something.


----------



## That one girl

I'm climbing back onto the wagon today. I finally finished my Darklandia storyboard yesterday, so it's just pure writing from here on out. I'm shooting for at least 1,500 words per day.


----------



## Steve Vernon

Two thousand words today. Brings me to 14,000 total. Got some chores that need seeing to - and I have to figure where the next chapter will take me - but I'm pleased with my progress.

“The first draft of anything is shit.” – Ernest Hemingway


----------



## CoraBuhlert

I wrote 1950 words yesterday, most of which was a complete short story. Now I only have to write something else to bundle it with, because it doesn't match any of my other "too short to publish as standalones" stories.

Maybe I'll submit it to one of the SFF markets that take flash and short shorts. And more inventory is always good.


----------



## ShaunaG

Just 1000 today but I rounded out chapter 15 so I'm happy with it. 4-5 more chapters and this baby is done!


----------



## Thomas Watson

A bit slower today, with just 1,318 words. 

WIP = 69,432 words.


----------



## Incognita

I squeaked by with 1,045.


----------



## Ty Johnston

3,000 words today.


----------



## Toonldy

Edited. The sequel's now over 73,000 words. Only sixty more pages to edit--and then one more less intense go-around. My fingers are burning to tap out the next chapter of my WIP. I may treat myself to this pleasure over the weekend. Good night and congrats to all.


----------



## Steve Vernon

I had a late beginning today due to a massive scale power failure. We went without power - and keyboard access - until late morning.

Still, I have managed to rattle out another 1000 words - bringing my total to 15000 words.


"Success is a finished book, a stack of pages each of which is filled with words. If you reach that point, you have won a victory over yourself no less impressive than sailing single-handed around the world." - Tom Clancy


----------



## Toonldy

Whoof! I spent the last two days editing one chapter in my sequel. In addition to some ridiculous, blatant continuity errors (I'm talking really bad!), it contained a lot of complicated backstory information that is vital for the third book in the series. So, I had to spend considerable time figuring it out and making sure it worked 'cause I'm not going to be able to change it once I hit publish. Keeping my fingers crossed that I made the right decisions. Only 60 pages to go...now up to almost 74,000 words. Wishing everyone a great and productive rest of the weekend.


----------



## Pamela

Thanks Steve - I love this: 


> "Success is a finished book, a stack of pages each of which is filled with words. If you reach that point, you have won a victory over yourself no less impressive than sailing single-handed around the world." - Tom Clancy


Woke up this morning my brain filled up with ideas for my novel. Knew just how to jump it along. Dialogue sprang into my brain. Can't get it down fast enough. More than 1000 today. Novel over 70,000 now.

But all is not well. I was looking at books by authors here on this thread. My WIP was titled Fringe Benefits. Oh Drat! I guess great minds do think alike. (LOL) Christine got it first. I have to find another title.

(By the way Christine, I live in LA and have a treadmill too.)


----------



## Steve Vernon

Glad you dug it, Pamela. I love me a good writing quote. And as for title trouble - dang it, doesn't fringe have its own fringe? You know, those ragged tatters that finger out from the tips of your fringes - especially if your cat likes to suck on them. You can call your WIP "The Fringy Fringe Benefits". The echoing resonance of your title will have critics raving about what you really mean by "Fringy Fringe".

Or maybe not...

As for me, I got another thousand words under my belt. 16000 in total.

I've been reading the chapters to my wife as I go. It's pretty cool and she enjoys it and it helps me to catch my goof-ups.

In the meanwhile for those folks in need of further inspiration - write like the wind.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

1341 words yesterday and 1144 words today. My problem is that it's too hot to do anything but hang out in the cellar, which has no internet access (WiFi doesn't work down there), so I can't get on the internet.


----------



## Toonldy

I told myself I was going to take the day off from writing. Well, what do you know... I refrained from editing sequel but went back to work on WIP.  WC= 1574; WIP=30,712.  It was challenging getting back into it --and it was damn hot here in LA.  I may end up trashing some of the stuff I wrote, but it was fun!  I still have over an hour PST to get in some more. Good night to all, and a special shout out to Cora who wrote weekend words despite the heat too!


----------



## Savannah_Page

Fingers crossed for you, Toonldy!

And kudos to everyone working in spite of the heat. It's 91 here and a record high this year. My Oklahoma counterparts laugh at me, but they have AC at least.  Cora, hope you're doing all right with the heat and no AC. I hear the south of Germany is really getting a heatwave!

Last day's WC= 5530

Was going to work a bit for the day job, but I think creativity's striking so I may have to roll up the sleeves, break out the iced tea, and jam away on the keys a bit longer today!


----------



## Steve Vernon

Another thousand words. That's seventeen thousand in total.

I like the heat. I feel sticky and funky but it lets me get down into that state of non-thinking that really allows me to create. It's a little like Zen bowmanship - I need to be not thinking to just let the writing come out.

Or maybe I'm just heat-drunk.




"You must stay drunk on writing so reality cannot destroy you." - Ray Bradbury


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Savannah_Page said:


> Fingers crossed for you, Toonldy!
> 
> And kudos to everyone working in spite of the heat. It's 91 here and a record high this year. My Oklahoma counterparts laugh at me, but they have AC at least.  Cora, hope you're doing all right with the heat and no AC. I hear the south of Germany is really getting a heatwave!


I'm in the North, but it's bad here, too. We have 36° C on Sunday and 30° C today. I actually used to have AC for two my office/writing room and the adjacent room, but it broke down earlier this year for good and the replacement is slow in being installed. AC is so rare here in Germany that the companies that offer it specialize in office and industrial uses and they're overbooked at the moment. But once it is installed, I'll have two more rooms that may be cooled. Still, for the moment I can only write in the basement, because everywhere else is too hot. You can't even flee to a public place with AC, because so few have it and those that do don't always switch it on. There's a mall with a big foodcourt, which used to be a good place for hanging out in the summer. But ever since Primark opened a store there, it's crowded all the time.

Anyway, I did manage 2231 words today (in the basement), but most of it was translating one of my existing shorts into German as an experiment, because it was too hot to be creative. I don't count translations for customers as wordcount, but I'm counting this one, since it's for myself.



> Was going to work a bit for the day job, but I think creativity's striking so I may have to roll up the sleeves, break out the iced tea, and jam away on the keys a bit longer today!


So you didn't go to the open day at the Kanzleramt to meet Angela Merkel then? I was actually surprised how full it was, given the weather. I'd have figured all of Berlin would be hanging out at the Wannsee instead.


----------



## Incognita

So sorry I stole your title, Pamela! Oops. Well, I'm certainly not the first to have used it, so I don't claim a monopoly or anything... 

I took the weekend off, but came back today with 1100. Today was the first time in almost two weeks where it was below 100 here in inland SoCal. Yuck. We have great A/C, but I am so not looking forward to the bill for this particular heat wave.


----------



## Toonldy

Three minutes to go call it a day here in LA. (NOTE: Computer froze before I could post this)  After a day of busy work, I just in the last two hours managed 1225 words on WIP. WIP now up to  31, 297 words. Where was everyone today? I feel lonely. *Sniff*  Cora and Savannah, keep up the good work!

Edited at 12:13p PST: Okay, Confession. I added subtracted wrong. Only  585 words. Only Savannah could have written over 1,000 in two hours.    But I'm happy anyway to have gotten some words in. Night to all


----------



## Savannah_Page

CoraBuhlert said:


> I'm in the North, but it's bad here, too. We have 36° C on Sunday and 30° C today. I actually used to have AC for two my office/writing room and the adjacent room, but it broke down earlier this year for good and the replacement is slow in being installed. AC is so rare here in Germany that the companies that offer it specialize in office and industrial uses and they're overbooked at the moment. But once it is installed, I'll have two more rooms that may be cooled. Still, for the moment I can only write in the basement, because everywhere else is too hot. You can't even flee to a public place with AC, because so few have it and those that do don't always switch it on. There's a mall with a big foodcourt, which used to be a good place for hanging out in the summer. But ever since Primark opened a store there, it's crowded all the time.
> 
> Anyway, I did manage 2231 words today (in the basement), but most of it was translating one of my existing shorts into German as an experiment, because it was too hot to be creative. I don't count translations for customers as wordcount, but I'm counting this one, since it's for myself.
> 
> So you didn't go to the open day at the Kanzleramt to meet Angela Merkel then? I was actually surprised how full it was, given the weather. I'd have figured all of Berlin would be hanging out at the Wannsee instead.


Yes, AC is definitely very rare over here, but since Berlin never really gets that warm I generally don't mind it. I have extremely dry eyes thanks to a failed Lasik job and retina surgery so AC really aggravates it. And when my dry eyes are really bad that makes writing difficult, and, well, as you can imagine...I get a bit angry. LOL

My husband and I went to Seattle a couple months ago (book research, of course! ) and it took awhile for me to really get used to the AC that is, no joke, _everywhere_. Of course, if it's too hot to write and you're finding yourself hidden away in your basement for some minor relief that's absolutely no good. I'd get an AC unit, too! I hope it gets installed soon. It really amazes me how rarely Alexa (one of our malls here) will turn on the AC. It's like, hello? A thousand sweaty bodies in here...I'm sure you have AC installed...the Eis is melting... 

And Toonldy: Nice work! Coming up with something every day is ideal, even if "only 585 words." And that's not "only." That's 585 more than you could have had you chosen to sit on your hands. Nice work! Yesterday I sat and stared at the screen, trying to come up with anything and managed about 500-ish words in 1 hour. Then I got back into the swing of it eventually. I think the best I've ever done was a little over 2k words in 1 hour, but that's only happened a few times. Honestly, the WIP I've got going right now is a _real_ challenge to write, but I've made it challenging in the way I've structured it and the topic is challenging...but boy-oh-boy some hours just seem to drag on by. Humph.

Great work, all! Keep it up and keep on checking in. Love how we inspire and push one another!


----------



## Guest

Well after 10 days of radio silence and a WC of zero, I am glad to report that i have officially said goodbye to the rest of the summer and am back to work.  2558 last night and this morning.  Well done to all of you that have been battling through the heat!!


----------



## Steve Vernon

It's my birthday today - so I slept in and spent about an hour thanking birthday-wishers on Facebook.

I just finished rattling off another thousand words. Puts me to 18,000.


"The good writer makes every word count" - A.B. Guthrie Jr. (The Big Sky)


----------



## Pamela

HAPPY BIRTHDAY STEVE!  

Christine - Fringe Benefits is yours.  Don't want to infringe.

Thinking of Steve's ideas - maybe a new title for WIP - Tattered Fringe 

Fake Fringe
Fringe Intrigue
Fatal Benefits
Fake Benefits

Oh well - brain freeze here on titles.

About 1000 yesterday.


----------



## Steve Vernon

Thanks, Pamela. 

Actually, "Tattered Fringe" isn't bad - but it depends on the theme of your book, of course. Or "Friends, With Benefits" might also work - again, depending on the subject matter of the novel.

I wonder if there isn't a "word tree" program out there that would display words that link together?

Keep writing!


----------



## Savannah_Page

Happy B-day, Steve! Mine's tomorrow, but the German way is to celebrate at the stroke of midnight so in...oh...about five hours I'm tearing into the gifts I hope my husband got for me. LOL

WC for the day: 5,504
And I got the work back from the betas on the book I want to release next, so I'll be back to editing that book Friday. Which probably means a small siesta from the current WIP. Oh never enough hours in a day!


----------



## ShaunaG

I am back in the club!

Yesterday I only got about 500 words but I'm already at 1500 today and plan to get more before I call it. Stupid, mundane, real life crap has tried to get me off track and I, stupidly, allowed it to happen. But I am _thisclose_ to the end of this book, which is the end of this series so I have enough to be worried about without IRL crap. WIP is 68,500+ words. Aiming for 90-95k for first draft. Anywhere from 3.5 chapters left to 4.5. I've been writing this series for nearly 4 years, it is so bizarre to know I'm nearing the end.

And happy birthday to you birthday people!


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Happy Birthday, Steve and Savannah. It's twenty past midnight German time, so it's already your birthday.

German malls, stores and supermarkets often shun switching on the AC, because of the high energy costs. I even sympathize, but sometimes they should bite the bullet. There's a supermarket in my area which never switches on the AC. As a result you can smell the fish stand throughout the store and there are fruit flies buzzing around the fruit and vegetable department. I wouldn't buy anything fresh there in the summer.

At least the extremely hot weather is gone by now. I managed 1739 words today.


----------



## ShaunaG

Managed to get 3k words today. So freaking awesome! 

I realized today I was at the same point in this WIP that I was in the previous book where I walked away from it for six months. I nearly hit that wall again and then suddenly I knew where the damn thing was going and how it was going to end. Kind of excited but trying not to freak out for fear I'll scare it away, lol!


----------



## Incognita

2,164, and just passed 15K on the current WIP. Woot.


----------



## Toonldy

Welcome back, Shauana (missed you!). And Happy belated birthday, Steve and Savannah!  Hope all your dreams come true.
Added 682 words to WIP, bringing total to 31,906.  
Need to get back to sequel edit as hard deadline looms. Aaagh!
Good night and good luck to all.


----------



## Guest

Welcome back and happy to birthday to you birthday people!

2025 for this morning's session, and I am hoping for another 1000 to add into that later.  Just got past the 50,000 mark in the WIP and feels so good!  I can remember how long that took for my first book, and cannot believe that within only just over a month I have got so many words down.  This is what it feels like to be a writer (rather than a part time have-a-goer typing 100 words every couple of days!)


----------



## Steve Vernon

Barely squeaked out 1000 words today. Very slow going - and had a lot of distractions. Editing another work and taking care of a few other obligations.

Total of 19000 words, so far. I'm hoping to kick it up a bit this weekend on my day off.

"You will have to write and put away or burn a lot of material before you are comfortable in this medium. You might as well start now and get the necessary work done. For I believe that eventually quantity will make for quality." - Ray Bradbury

(which is Ray's way of saying that you have to write a million words of crap before you get to that one true one. I've been writing since the mid-80's - and I hope to God that I'm getting close to that one million mark...)


----------



## Incognita

I'm definitely past the 1-million mark (almost at 2 million, I think). That's scary.

Only added 1012 today, but you know, it's the thought that counts.


----------



## ShaunaG

Got 2,000 words today, finishing up chapter 16 and starting 17. So close to the end it's scary.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

1329 new words today.


----------



## Toonldy

A thousand-ish. I added about 300 words to sequel (hard to tell due to deletions) and I scribbled by hand an approx. 700 word outline for remainder of WIP. (hope that counts!)  The latter makes me so happy--it'll be much easier to complete WIP. A pantster, I've never worked from an outline before. 
Sequel:  74,111
WIP: 31,910

And PS. I pushed publish for the paperback version of Dewitched!

Good night and good luck to all.


----------



## R.A. Hobbs

Oh, I really need to join this. 

I only went +100 so far - but I was doing a lot of editing and deleting.  +900 to go tonight!


----------



## Steve Vernon

Well I goofed it up today.

Got up and started to print off my manuscript to take a run through it and get a better bead on the direction that I was heading in. The cool part was that I had woken up knowing exactly how I wanted to end it. That's the critical part of writing a novel for me. I need to know the opening scene and how it ends. I had a final scene in mind when I started - but now I know exactly how it's going to end.

Only problem is the ink cartridge ran dry.

I had to walk to the Walmart to pick up a fresh ink cartridge. 

So - mea culpa, mea culpa - I have goofed it up. No progress today - and very shortly I have to leave for a night shift at work.

I'll have to do double duty tomorrow. Fortunately, I have a day off to work with. I anticipate solid progress. I have my manuscript printed up and will charge ahead boldly.

Moral of the story - sometimes life gets in the way. Don't let a temporary failure eat at your core. Charge forward boldly.

Huzzah!


----------



## Toonldy

Whoo Hoo! I'm on a roll today... already 1007 words on WIP. Poor neglected sequel. May have to go back to it later.
Will check in with final word count at end of day. Good luck to all!
Final WC: 3,307. My best day yet! 'Night to all.


----------



## Incognita

1515. I keep telling myself that I need to stop writing this one and go back to one of my other WIPs, because I'd planned a much earlier release date for that one, but these characters are hanging on with all their fingernails. Oh, well.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

1520 words today. I'm currently on a pretty good roll.


----------



## R.A. Hobbs

+596 on my new story and later spent an hour revising my other novel, tying up loose ends, and beefing up some character arcs.


----------



## Mel Comley

Count me in. I need to finish off my WIP by the end of September. I'm 24,000 through at the moment.


----------



## Guest

ChristinePope said:


> I'm definitely past the 1-million mark (almost at 2 million, I think). That's scary.


That's some impressive word count 

3630 for this morning and yesterday. Yesterday was a pathetic day, where real life (and the office accounting, owch!) got in the way of writing. But the going is still good and I am fully planned right up until the end of the story which is about another 25,000 words. I am hoping for a finish line around the end of the first week in september. Then I have to delve into the evil world of editing a first draft. Oh well


----------



## Thomas Watson

Been under the weather and out of the game for a while, but managed to wade back in yesterday with 1,747 words.

WIP = 71,275


----------



## Savannah_Page

Thanks for the b-day wishes, everyone.   Been busying myself with the roles of the birthday girl so I haven't had much time with my hands poised over the keys. A good 23,000-ish down on one WIP, though! And I'm starting a tough week of beta editing another WIP. So, pathetic word count these past three days, but slow and sure progress nevertheless. But will be much better next week.

Have a great weekend!!


----------



## Sarah Woodbury

I've been semi-off the grid this past week on Cape Cod (woe is me), but still managed 7000 words in 7 days, so I kept up!  WP:  74,627


----------



## Steve Vernon

1300 words today. Back on track. Now I'm going to have me some fish and chips and hunker down with my birthday gift - a dvd of THE HUNGER GAMES. I really enjoyed the novel. Hope the movie lives up to it.


----------



## Thomas Watson

Slow day yesterday: 1,280.


WIP stands at 72,555.


----------



## Steve Vernon

A solid 2000 words today. That puts me to 22,000 words so far. That's good progress for me.

THE HUNGER GAMES was all right, but it felt a little like a Coles note version of the novel. The effects were a little punky. I envisioned Katniss's fire-cape and dress as being a whole lot flashier than how they showed it. I also did not care for the herky-jerky shaki-cam camera work. Lastly - I really felt Woody Harrelson fumbled the ball on Haymitch. I think they should have gone with Donald Sutherland - who would made a much better drunken sot than Woody did.

Tonight I get the second part of my birthday gift. We are going to see THE EXPENDABLES 2 and I am going to eat me some good and greasy poutine - and hands up here anyone who knows what poutine is.

They serve it at our movie theater - a fact that sets Halifax cinema far and above all of the movie houses in the known universe. If they'd only serve beer along with it I could die contentedly.


----------



## Incognita

I'll take the Walk of Shame because I didn't write anything yesterday. I was playing with putting together a book trailer instead. However, doing that gave me some clarity on how I needed the love triangle in that book to work out (I've been waffling on it for days), so it wasn't time wasted.


----------



## Sarah Woodbury

Got my 1000.

I liked Woody in the role! But I can see a younger Donald Sutherland in it.  He's is nearly eighty now--too old for the part.


----------



## ShaunaG

Forgot to check in with my 1500 yesterday. I'm not sure I'm gonna get any words today, may take the day off and watch movies with the hubs. Happy weekend everyone!


----------



## Steve Vernon

Sarah Woodbury said:


> Got my 1000.
> 
> I liked Woody in the role! But I can see a younger Donald Sutherland in it. He's is nearly eighty now--too old for the part.


See, in the book I pictured Haymitch as being older. Fat, paunchy, bewhiskered, out-of-shape, dissolute - shoot, he's me!!!


----------



## Thomas Watson

Slipped under the wire today with 1,046.

WIP = 73,601.


----------



## Sarah Woodbury

Steve Vernon said:


> See, in the book I pictured Haymitch as being older. Fat, paunchy, bewhiskered, out-of-shape, dissolute - shoot, he's me!!!


I know--and it's been a while since I read the book--but he won the Hunger Games at the 50th games. When Katniss and Peeta win, it's the 74th. So at most, Haymitch can be 42.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

1783 words yesterday and 1532 words today.


----------



## R.A. Hobbs

+1,144 tonight.  
I did zip last night, though.


----------



## Steve Vernon

Sarah Woodbury said:


> I know--and it's been a while since I read the book--but he won the Hunger Games at the 50th games. When Katniss and Peeta win, it's the 74th. So at most, Haymitch can be 42.


Sarah, I bow to your superior math skills.


----------



## Steve Vernon

And I racked up another thousand this morning - bringing the total to 23000. It's a YA novel and I"m aiming for 50,000 words - so I'll be there this coming week.

I saw THE EXPENDABLES 2 last night and it absolutely blew me away. What a rocking salute to testosterone and cordite!

“First, find out what your hero wants. Then just follow him around.” – Ray Bradbury


----------



## Pamela

Steve - Thanks for all the great quotes.  

This thread is so much fun.  I'm in awe of everyone's ability to write 1000 or more a day.  Does anyone else edit while they write?  I can't put out good stuff unless I go over the writing from the day before, getting into the story again and re-editing.  Then I write original stuff.  Then edit it.  Over and over, the process goes on.

The writers here help keep me focused, but I find it hard to put out my thousand every day.  Still, I am much more productive than I ever thought I could be, aiming for the 1000.  So Thanks to all.


----------



## Sarah Woodbury

Another 1000--at 77,000 words now.  

I write the book as fast as I can--really just getting the bones of it--and then go back for a very detailed edit (and then probably another, and another).  I'm in the process of the first edit now, so it's way slower than when I was writing all new stuff.

I try to avoid going back during that initial phase.  I might if I have to check something, but it's better for me not to get bogged down in what I wrote yesterday because I'll start editing and that hijacks the process.


----------



## Thomas Watson

Not bad today, given that I had only a short time to sit down and write. Put down 1,429 words, and put the WIP up to 75,038.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

I used to edit, while I wrote, but nowadays I do it less and less. I just focus on getting the story down and only edit, if I have a better idea while I'm still writing.

1299 new words for today.


----------



## Pamela

Thanks for telling your process, Sarah.  You're very good.  I read Daughter of Time, and just had to have Footsteps....


----------



## R.A. Hobbs

Just squeaking in at 1,075.  

Almost done with this sucker!


----------



## Shane Murray

1030 words. Time to sleep!

I wish there was more time after work and gym...


----------



## Steve Vernon

Another thousand.

That brings me to 24000.

Got to get ready to go to work.


----------



## Guest

2088.  Not too shabby. 56,000 for the WIP.  Will definately hit my end of august deadline of 60k


----------



## ShaunaG

2500 words for the day. Hit a research stumbling block so that cut into my writing time. Damn characters throwing me curve balls. But I've passed 75k words! If I can manage 2k words a day for about 10 days (give or take a day or two) I'll be totally done with this baby!


----------



## Toonldy

Nothing over the weekend. And nothing today-- spent it doing shameless self-promotion. May do some editing on sequel tonight but hope to get back into the words game later this week.  Good luck to all!


----------



## Incognita

I got 2,226 after taking three days off, so I'm almost caught up. But I used those three days to completely overhaul my website, so it wasn't wasted effort. Still, it's nice to be writing again!


----------



## Sarah Woodbury

I was looking ahead today and I realized I had 9 chapters left to edit/augment.  I did one more, leaving me eight, which if I do two a day for the rest of the month, I'll finish by September 1.  Gonna try.  As it is, I got 1000+ today. We'll see about tomorrow!


----------



## the quiet one

I've been at Disney World for the past week, which certainly cut into my writing time. (I'm not complaining!) 

I did manage to write synopses for the next two books of my series (~1k words each), do a first editing pass on the prologue and first three chapters of my primary WIP, and wrote a blog post. I do need to add a bit more to the synopsis for the second book, though, in order to get the primary plot points completed. It can be helpful at time to be a closet insomniac.

OK, that looks a little more impressive than it felt while I was doing it.

Today I finished my first edits on chapter 4. Editing isn't something I enjoy, so I wasted time by writing just over 5,000 words for the next work using the synopsis I wrote last week as a guide. I guess there are worse ways to avoid the less desirable (to me) parts of the writing process.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

1220 words for today for me.


----------



## Steve Vernon

Finished another 1000 and still working on it. Best part is I've got a bead on my next two chapters.

It brings me to the 25000 word mark - about half-way through by my reckoning.

If anyone would like a glimpse of my morning writing routine check out my latest blog entry.
http://stevevernonstoryteller.wordpress.com/2012/08/28/scheduling-secrets/

"The scariest moment is always just before you start." - Stephen King


----------



## Savannah_Page

At the 43,000 mark for the WIP that's in post-beta edit mode. Planning to finish it up by Friday, then it's back to work next week on the other WIP. Oh edits, edits, edits...never easy.


----------



## ShaunaG

1,500 words so far and a new scary pants monster is on stage. Taking a break to mull this over. I will write more later.


----------



## Guest

Outlining and app. 1200 words, 1/3 of this provocative conspiracy extra short story is done. See ya tomorrow.


----------



## Incognita

1,281 and just a little past 21K. So for this one, about a quarter of the way done.


----------



## Toonldy

Spent the day editing sequel. Grrr. Very tedious and full of distractions, some of which I created bec. I was bored.  Only thirty pages to go... must meet deadlines! But still one more round before it goes to proofer.  Miss WIP! 
Sequel: 74,333.  I'm happy with word count.


----------



## the quiet one

Worked solely on my first editing pass through the manuscript today, working through two more chapters (5k+ words), which puts me at 6 down, 24 to go. Also spent time talking design on the cover for Book One. Does editing become more enjoyable as you write additional books?


----------



## Carol (was Dara)

Okay, I'm finally back. 3,500 words for the last two days and 1,500 for today. If those look suspiciously likely rounded up numbers it's because they are.


----------



## Steve Vernon

Another 1000 words. Makes 26000. 

Just got called in early to work so I'm off to the rodeo!

“Every writer I know has trouble writing.” – Joseph Heller


----------



## Sarah Woodbury

1000 words.

I have one last chapter to edit and then I'm ready for the beta readers. Going to finish it today!  Thanks so much to everyone here and to Jeanne for starting this thread!  It got me from zero words to 80,000 in two months.  I'm so happy!


----------



## Incognita

That's awesome, Sarah!

The encouragement here is great. Because of this thread, I finished one 75K book last month and am already 21K into the next one. My husband was just saying he needs to find a support group like this for computer coding! (iOS development, just in case anybody has any recommendations.)


----------



## the quiet one

Christine, that's pretty awesome work you're doing too!

Only wrote 1,014 words today on the next book. But...I edited two chapters of the first-to-be-published work (~7k words read, redone, or removed). Wrote a blog post (~500 words). And I spent lots of time communicating with the very talented cover artist I'm working with. 

Getting closer and closer each day to uploading #1 to KDP...


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Yesterday and today were both incredibly busy, but I still managed to squeeze in 1077 and 1098 words respectively.


----------



## ShaunaG

The last three days I've gotten 2,500 words each. If I keep that pace tomorrow that's 10k in just four days! Woot!

And I hit 81k over all so 10k or so more and this puppy is done!


----------



## R.A. Hobbs

+959 last night and +1,137 tonight.


----------



## Toonldy

Had a productive day editing sequel. 504 words added, probably more since I deleted some.
Sequel= 74,613. Only 25 pages more to edit and then final go-around and proofing. It'll likely come in at approx. 75,000 which was what I was aiming for.  I agree with Shauna and Christine that this thread has been so motivational and inspirational. Good night and thanks to all.


----------



## Carol (was Dara)

Toonldy said:


> I agree with Shauna and Christine that this thread has been so motivational and inspirational.


Agreed! I dropped out and took a little break after finishing my last novel but am ready to participate again. It gives me a nice boost to know I've got someplace to record my numbers. And today it's:

Roughy 4,000 words. I usually struggle to make 1K in a day, so I'm pleased. May the words keep coming to us all.


----------



## Guest

Well, I have been absent for a couple of days but the total for my absence has been 6180.  Still feel like I might be on target for the end of next week to have a first draft.  Keep your fingers crossed for me!!  WIP 63000


----------



## Steve Vernon

I hit the ground running this morning. A thousand words - and the kind of chapter that made me have to stop and catch my breath at the end of writing it.

That's 27000 done.

I've got a busy morning. A paranormal site editor wants to interview me for his website. He's buying me a dinner and a nifty little local restaurant in about two and a half hours - which was I hit the ground so hard with my writing. It's going to be a fine day and we'll most likely sit upon the restaurant patio and I am going to eat world-class Foggy Goggle mac and cheese - a dish this restaurant is well-known for, here in Halifax.

He's paying for the grub so I'm bringing him a copy of Halifax Haunts - my do-it-yourself ghost tour book.

I'm going to talk about the regional books that I've written and try to promote the book that is hitting the stands in the middle of September - a collection of maritime murder tales torn from the pages of Nova Scotia, New Brunswick and PEI history. Forgive me for going on about it - but I'm trying to psyche myself up into interview mode. I don't want to be regretting what I didn't say afterwards.

I have e-mailed him a photo of myself - so he'll know who to look for.

I've sent him to my blog so he knows how I think.

He's been following my work - but any writer with a promotional opportunity like an interview wants to cover all bets. 

I wish you all a good writing day today. Be productive and most of all - have fun!


----------



## LeonardDHilleyII

I average around 1200 words per day.  Having a set goal is a good thing because after a few days, the writing begins to flow easier.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Gee, for years I've been reporting my daily word count in Kindleboards Authors Support Thread. Y'all c'mon over. But I average 3,500 to 4,500 per day. Yesterday 3,400 on my newest project (new Ha! It's was concieved in the 1970's) Belmundus (a Trilogy). I've cracked 70,000 words so far on it and we're still in exposition. This one I believe will be around 280,000 words in mms and crank down to 225,000 in revision. My deadline for publication is mid-December and I'm ahead of schedule, my editor barely able to keep up.  Sll y'all over in the Authors Support Thread.

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,8329.0.html

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Simon Haynes

I've managed 135,000 words in August, or 4500 per day on average.

In fifteen years of writing novels, I don't think I've ever hit 100,000 in a whole year, so it was something of a revelation to see what I could achieve with a laptop NOT connected to the internet, and an empty room.


----------



## Not Here Anymore

Hi. This is my first time checking in on this thread--it's very motivating! I love the quote at the beginning about the car headlights. It's one of my favorite, too. Anyway, I got in 1,888 today. I've been editing so it's great to get back to writing. Just starting a new book. About 7,000 words in.


----------



## ShaunaG

Have my first 1k so far for the day. I'm feeling rather drained today so that's not helping. Trying to push through. I have a goal of 1500 more today so I can keep pace with the 2500 I've gotten the last three days. 


ETA: Made it to just over 2600 words for the day and killed chapter 19. 2 more chapters and an epilogue to go.


----------



## Incognita

Only 1040 today, but it was sort of a running around doing errands kind of day, so I wasn't expecting much.


----------



## the quiet one

Wrote about 1,700 words for the next book, plus about 350 new words in the first as a reference page for readers for a few key terms. That puts me at just over 2,000 new words for the day. And I'm going to finish my edits on this chapter for the first book before I go to bed, I promise.


----------



## Carol (was Dara)

Current count for today: 1,457. Hopefully will write more before bed.

ETA: Final count: 1,651.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Stopping at 1020 words for today. I haven't been feeling great these past few days. Besides, I already wrote over 40000 words in August alone, so I guess it's okay if I stop at barely past thousand for today.


----------



## Savannah_Page

Nice August word count, Cora!

61,000+ are edited. Going to finish up the last few chapters today then send it off to the editor!!
Okay editing face...get over here!


----------



## dalya

2K today. Ah, but beginnings feel so easy, right?


----------



## Guest

1265 words only today and to be honest every one of those was a struggle.  I am paying the price for two late nights, too much food, and one two many tipples.  Visitors from the UK are great for me, but not for the the WIP!


----------



## Guest

dalya said:


> 2K today. Ah, but beginnings feel so easy, right?


Oh yes they do! The memories of chapter one are so warm and fuzzy.....


----------



## Guest

Simon Haynes said:


> I've managed 135,000 words in August, or 4500 per day on average.
> 
> In fifteen years of writing novels, I don't think I've ever hit 100,000 in a whole year, so it was something of a revelation to see what I could achieve with a laptop NOT connected to the internet, and an empty room.


Wow, well done you!! That's an amazing count for the month. I think i am at about 40000 ish for the month. Like you, I know without the internet I would do so much better....but I wouldn't have you guys!


----------



## Steve Vernon

That's a heck of a word count, Simon. Way to go!

I had a great time at the interview yesterday. The fellow I was talking to is setting up a Ghost Story website - mostly as a hobby - in New Brunswick. Practically speaking, any kind of maritime exposure has a chance of reflecting in my regional book sales. He puts that interview up and a lot of his Frederick friends who are likewise interested in ghosts will read it and maybe buy a few copies. But, even if I don't sell any directly from that website - (and there is really very little way to tell how an interview might result in actual sales - particularly when you're talking traditionally published books - as I am.

Nevertheless, it was very pleasant to sit in the sun and just shoot the breeze - and the food was good too. I had a veggy burger - because I'm trying to watch what I eat - and a bowl of really good mushroom soup with big fat chunks of fungus floating in a creamy rich broth - probably not as healthy - but I really dig mushroom soup - and my wife, being allergic to mushrooms - never makes it.

Then I got a haircut at a barber and had a coffee on the Halifax waterfront - because it was too late in the day to go home before work. I worked a night shift last night and have to leave shortly for a follow-up dayshift - but I made sure I got up early and finished my 1000 word quota.

This brings me to 27000 words.

"There cannot be a crisis next week. My schedule is already full." - Henry Kissinger


----------



## Guest

Well i must apologise for the fact that this is my fourth post to this thread today, but I had a moment of 'let's rock and roll' type thing, and racked up another 2562 words this afternoon.  Double the words in less time than this morning.  Strange how some sessions are just not meant to be, and other flow.  Perseverance is the key, I guess.

I also can't have a crisis next week, I have a deadline to adhere to!!!


----------



## ShaunaG

So after getting 10k from Mon to Thurs I was going to take today off and give myself a break but the narrator was alive in my head all morning so I just sat down and wrote 2,500 words in less than two hours. Heh.

If only that many could come that fast every day.


----------



## R.A. Hobbs

Major set-back.  Mass Effect 3 arrived in the mail.  +349 yesterday.  Yeah.


----------



## the quiet one

R.A. Hobbs said:


> Major set-back. Mass Effect 3 arrived in the mail. +349 yesterday. Yeah.


Just keep me away from a TV or Internet connection when fall sports arrive in the US, with college and pro [American] football and basketball all serving as huge distractions for me.

Oh, wait...

In any event, edited about 1.5 chapters with a net add of about 1100 words, and wrote initial draft text for the next book, also totaling about 1100 words.


----------



## Toonldy

Nothing too signficant to report.  Girls were off from school today, so hard to get a lot done. But I'm almost there with sequel edit and 100 words away from 75,000. Go, Shauna and, Savannah, you blow me away. You are a both a writing and editing machine!  Thanks and night to all~ els


----------



## CoraBuhlert

1309 words for today and just over 42000 for the whole months. Not quite as impressive as Simon, but nonetheless my most prolific month ever. Sales were good, too, even though August was a slump month for everybody else.


----------



## Carol (was Dara)

1,676. I got a late start and was really feeling like procrastinating today, so this thread was literally the only thing that made me meet my word goal.


----------



## Pamela

My WIP is over 75,000, so I'm happy with progress.  All my books average 115 to 120,000 so I have a ways to go.

I'm not fast like many here, but my progress this month is an all time best, so thanks to everyone for posting on this thread.  Quite inspirational.  Less solitare, less Netflix, less internet hopping ='s more progress.


----------



## Steve Vernon

A day shift this morning - and I slept in - but I still managed my 1000 - to bring my total to 28000 words.

A day-off tomorrow and a holiday on Monday. I am ready for a break.


----------



## Carol (was Dara)

1,140 so far but the day is young.  

ETA: Add a little more for a total of 1,798.

EATA: Make that a total of 2,500 or thereabouts.


----------



## Incognita

2,355 today, which I guess makes up for the fact that I slacked yesterday and only did 640 words. That puts me at 27K for the WIP. I haven't been keeping track the way some of you guys do, but I think that gets me to around 100K since this thread started.


----------



## the quiet one

ChristinePope said:


> 2,355 today, which I guess makes up for the fact that I slacked yesterday and only did 640 words. That puts me at 27K for the WIP. I haven't been keeping track the way some of you guys do, but I think that gets me to around 100K since this thread started.


Fantastic!

Primary focus remains editing that first novel. I worked through three chapters today, totaling just under 11,000 words, with a net add of just under 1400. I did add a few paragraphs to an early bit of work on book two; it was under a thousand words of new content. That pace will pick up when I get my edits done on the first one. Since I have a cover now the motivation is strong.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

1163 words for today.


----------



## Steve Vernon

Another thousand this morning. Brings me to twenty-nine thousand words.

Might write a bit more today but I need to lie down. I am still tired from the extra shifts at work over these last three days.

"Most writers, you know, are awful sticks to talk to." - Sherwood Anderson


----------



## Carol (was Dara)

So far today: 943  

Will probably get my other 57 words in tonight.  


ETA: Roughly 1,500.


----------



## JRTomlin

I'm baaack.  

Or will be in about two days anyway. I spent the last month editing one novel of my own and one I was paid to edit. I don't take many editing jobs but occasionally I'll do one as a favor. Editing is very hard work. I don't envy people who do it full time.

I have a dr's appt tomorrow and have to complete the timeline for my next historical novel. I don't outline as such but I do make a careful timeline of all documented historical events. So by Wednesday or Thursday I should, happily, be writing again.


----------



## Incognita

I got 1,542 today and had to stop there, since I have company coming over for dinner. Still, things are swimming along really well, especially since it's after about 25K where I start to feel bogged down in the dreaded "middle." So far that hasn't happened.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

1278 words for today.


----------



## Toonldy

Approximating 600-700 words today on sequel; worked all day. Only a chapter to go; hope to finish tomorrow. Then polish (shouldn't be too hard, but who knows!) and off to proofer. Meeting deadlines. 
Sequel:  75,468.
Can't wait to get back to work on WIP.
Happy Labor Day Weekend to all.


----------



## Guest

3638 today which takes me to 70000.  Planning for 10000 by the end of the week, which should mean a complete first draft!


----------



## That one girl

I've been doing a paltry 500-1000 words for days now, but today I'm back on track. The climax sequence came to me at 3 am this morning and now I can't seem to get the words down fast enough in my attempt to get there.


----------



## Savannah_Page

One WIP off with the editor, the other I'm back to work on. It's a tough one, though.   Toughest book to write so far. But! Good news.  Got 3,861 in for the day!


----------



## Sarah Woodbury

I'm back too, Jeanne!  I cut 9 thousand words out in the last two days, deleting one of my interwoven threads, and then wrote 2000 new ones.  1000 more today.


----------



## phil1861

Been awhile! 

My rewriting is complete and about to be sent to the editor for A Certain Death, so today I was able to work once more on book #3 and get in a 28 mile bike ride and 1500 words at my favorite coffee shop.


----------



## Steve Vernon

Been a busy Labour Day.

I began working on the answers to an e-mail interview that I've promised to complete.

I am also revising and retyping a novella for re-release. My original files were lost in an older computer. Rattled off a thousand of those.

Lastly - I have finished another 1000 words on the YA novel - which brings me to 30,000 words.

"The wastepaper basket is the writer's best friend." - Isaac B. Singer


----------



## Toonldy

Uggh! Spent the whole Labor day laboring on sequel edits--the challenging climactic action chapter. Added 143 words.
Sequel is now up to 75,611 words One chapter to go and the epilogue.
Needing a break, I also hand wrote about 600+ words of WIP. I'll post exact number if I manage to type them up tonight. I'm bleary-eyed.
While it sounds like I'm complaining, it was actually a very productive day. 

12:41a  PST  I typed up for WIP approx. 300 words/ More to go tomorrow. So overall, a good day. Good night to all.


----------



## ShaunaG

Took the weekend off, got about 1100 this morning then found out the hubs had the day off so I enjoyed it with him. Back at it tomorrow!


----------



## Savannah_Page

Great plan, Shauna! 
Any day the hubs gets off or is home early (seriously...so rare) I clock out. Good work with the 1100 _and_ some down time!!

Well, I'm off to put in my word count for the day. Dragging my feet but I have my coffee so it can't be _that_ bad. Right?


----------



## Carol (was Dara)

Count so far today: 2,919. I'm thinking of pulling an all-nighter as I want to get this done while the words are coming easily. I'm elated to be halfway through the first draft of my new novella less than a week after starting it. Only 20K to go!


----------



## Toonldy

Wow, Dara!  There's a big smile on my face.  Wish I could pull an all-nighter too, but I'm too drained.
It would be really cool to pull an all-nighter thread in the future.
Good luck to you! Wishing you lots of words.


----------



## Savannah_Page

Dang, Dara! All-nighter?   I'm a baby. Just can't muster the strength to stay past (uhm uhm) 11... You go, girl! I wish the words were flowing so well with this new WIP for me to where I could imagine an all-nighter. But, I shouldn't complain. It was a tough day but I got in 3,597 and did a lot of cutting. Oh the cuts can be so painful when you're doing them, but if it betters the manuscript and tightens up the story, why not. Knock it out tonight!!! And even if you start seeing the insides of your eyelids, you have nearly 3k done for today. Job well done!


----------



## Toonldy

Sarah Woodbury said:


> I'm back too, Jeanne! I cut 9 thousand words out in the last two days, deleting one of my interwoven threads, and then wrote 2000 new ones. 1000 more today.


WOW! Sarah, you are amazing! I must be doing something wrong.


----------



## Guest

Dara England said:


> Count so far today: 2,919. I'm thinking of pulling an all-nighter as I want to get this done while the words are coming easily. I'm elated to be halfway through the first draft of my new novella less than a week after starting it. Only 20K to go!


Wow, thats exactly what I was just thinking. I am literally on the cusp of finishing the book and I am just breaking into the climax scene and just thought....."wish I could stay up all night and write this out" but the office calls tomorrow just the same as a normal day! Good luck to you. Let us know if you get it done!

3735 today and only two chapters left!!!!! I can smell the ending it's that close!


----------



## CoraBuhlert

The weather is giving me headaches, but I still managed 1038 words yesterday.


----------



## Seleya

New on the thread. After a couple of false starts and saying away from the idea for a while, I today managed 1018 words in my newest first draft, with a total of 1963 to date.


----------



## Incognita

I squeezed in 1,005 yesterday and got 2,120 today. I'm now at 31K for the WIP. 

(I have never pulled an all-nighter. I value my sleep too much.)


----------



## Toonldy

Well...I was supposed to edit my last chapter of sequel today, but got carried away writing my WIP. And what a good day it was.
Words= 2,232.
WIP=38,113
I'm coming up to a really juicy scene in the WIP--the big reveal--that propels the rest of the book, so I may continue to work on it later. Then again, I may force myself to edit sequel.  

Edit 11:24p pst: I worked some more on WIIP. Another 456  good or not so good words.
Final Talley:
Words=2,688
WIP=38,303

No more words from me tonight. I'm zonked.  Good night and good night to all.


----------



## ShaunaG

Good job everyone! 

Managed 3,500 today. Planned for 2,500 then passed the 3k mark and wanted 4-5k, so I'm calling it fair. I am at the last chapter before the prologue so I don't want to force it and ruin the ending. This is the last book in the series so it's gotta be good. But I did pass the 91k mark so that's awesomesauce!


----------



## phil1861

got in 1035 today. It's been harder to step away and then come back after a month and a half of finishing up on a rewrite but today was another victory in getting back into the groove.


----------



## Sarah Woodbury

1000 more today.  Clawed my way back to 75,000 words.  Got a ways to go but I'm feeling better.  At least I didn't decide to cut 1/3 of the book, or change it from first person to third. But wait ... there's still time


----------



## Savannah_Page

Awesomesauce indeed, Shauna! Getting almost there is SOOO exciting! 

You cut a bunch the other day, Sarah. Impressed! Keep on chugging.

I've been going back to the beginning of my WIP and constantly keep editing again and again the progress I've made. It's seriously halting daily word count. BUT! Yesterday I finally fixed the things that I think were really bugging me and making me almost hate my new WIP. They were making me go back to the beginning and edit all over again, constantly, before I could make any new progress. So, that's something. So far no new word count, and lots of cutting, but feeling better. 

Everyone's doing so well. Keep it up!!


----------



## Carol (was Dara)

Savannah_Page said:


> It was a tough day but I got in 3,597 and did a lot of cutting.


Wow, Savannah, your tough days are better than my good ones! 

Thanks for the enthusiasm, guys. The all-nighter went well but I'm afraid I wimped out around 4:30 and went to bed. Got up again at 6:30 though and wrote some more.

I didn't check in yesterday but my word count was 1,872.

Today's count is 1,290 but it's early.

ETA: Make that 3K.

EATA: Final count for the day: 5,349.


----------



## ShaunaG

Oh my goodness...

Just wrote 2,570 words and the last two were "The end." I have never written that before.

I thought I would feel a rush of emotion but I actually feel a little... lost. I think.


----------



## Seleya

Didn't make to 1000 today, I stopped to 628, but it was a scene I was worried about and it went well, so I count it as a productive day all the same.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

I managed to squeeze in 1058 words yesterday. 

The next few days will be busy. Tomorrow I'm visiting a sick relative in a care home, which is difficult to get to, since you cannot park there. On Friday, I've got a school event and next Tuesday I've got a translation job at a wedding (I'll be interpreting for the bride) which unfortunately takes place on the other side of the city. Still, I hope I'll get at least my daily 1000 words done.


----------



## FictionalWriter

I'm doing 3k a day but there's no thread for that so I'm joining this one. Made my 3k for the day.


----------



## Sarah Woodbury

Congrats, Shauna!  'The End' are two great words!

Every one of my 1000 words today was a struggle, but I did it!


----------



## Incognita

Congratulations, Shauna! Typing "the end" is always a little bittersweet, I think.

Did a final edit of five chapters of one book and got 1,825 on the WIP.


----------



## ShaunaG

ChristinePope said:


> Congratulations, Shauna! Typing "the end" is always a little bittersweet, I think.
> 
> Did a final edit of five chapters of one book and got 1,825 on the WIP.


Yeah, bittersweet seems to be the appropriate word for it.

I'll still be checking in to cheer the rest of you on! Goodness knows I'll probably start another project here soon enough.


----------



## Toonldy

Congratulations, Shauna! Hope you return here soon! I've always looked forward to reading your posts!


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Congrats to Shauna for finishing your book.

I wrote 1117 words today.


----------



## Savannah_Page

Wowser about that all-nighter, Dara! I consider 4.30 an all-nighter. Whew! That's inspiring. And waking up 2 hours later? How on Earth did you manage? I had a horrible night's sleep last night (barely squeaked in five or six hours of totally interrupted sleep) and I'm not feeling myself today. But I'm going to draaaag my feet to meet that word count somehow.

Shauna, 'The End' is definitely bittersweet, but you know what that means? (Aside from tons of editing and formatting and all that 'other stuff' that comes with indie pubbing after you write your brilliant masterpiece.) It means you have license to start that next work!!  Of course, only after a proper period of time passes during which you celebrate, with a nice piece of cake, some bubbly....you get to feel like you own the world and can do anything... Oh writing 'The End' is always an exciting moment!! Congrats! And definitely come back to visit. We've got a great group here. 

Okay, off to tap on those keys. I really feel that after I cut and hacked at the WIP earlier this week that I can tackle daily word count much better. The story is flowing again finally! Slowly...but surely.


----------



## Guest

ShaunaG said:


> Yeah, bittersweet seems to be the appropriate word for it.
> 
> I'll still be checking in to cheer the rest of you on! Goodness knows I'll probably start another project here soon enough.


Shauna, I just wrote The End too!! Congratulations. I have to say at the moment I am buzzing, but I know later, when I start the edit, i'll wish I was still plotting and planning. Did it end as you suspected? Mine didn't, quite different in fact!

Thanks to all of you guys for the encouragement and motivation along the way. You guys rock! And Dara.....just wow!

I'll be checking in on you guys too!


----------



## Toonldy

Whoo Hoo! On a roll today with WIP; I keep procrastinating on finishing edit of sequel, and I'm so close to the end!
Words= 1,084
WIP= 39,387
Unfortunately, have a busy afternoon but hope to add words tonight.
Midnight PST edit:
Words=2041
WIP = 40, 319
Couldn't make it through pivotal scenes. Tomorrow!
Good night to all.
PS  Michelle, congrats! Hope youand Shauna stay with us or come back soon!


----------



## Incognita

1,508 on the WIP and just passed 35K. I have a feeling I'm going to have reshuffle the release calendar to accommodate this one.


----------



## phil1861

Only had 45 min to write today, 850 was all I could get; busy work day.


----------



## Error404

Wow, didn't realize there were clubs for this kind of thing, glad to join (been doing this as my goal for quite some time now) 

Got my advice for typing one thousand words a day from this nice little blog post.


----------



## Carol (was Dara)

Savannah_Page said:


> Wowser about that all-nighter, Dara! I consider 4.30 an all-nighter. Whew! That's inspiring. And waking up 2 hours later? How on Earth did you manage?


Well, I couldn't sleep for some reason that night anyway. I just didn't feel a bit tired and since I was lying awake I figured I might as well be writing. 

Today's count: 1,048. We're preparing for a friend's wedding, so I won't have much writing time for the rest of the week but will try to keep up my 1K per day. I should be able to manage it.


----------



## R.A. Hobbs

Such inspiring company!  Last few days I've only been able to eek out 500-600 words a night.  Finally got my 1050 done tonight, though.  Cheers!


----------



## Savannah_Page

Well, when sleep doesn't come, Dara, why not write, indeed? 

Mac, welcome!! This is a great group here!

Nice work, R.A. Keep on going. Anything is _always_ better than nothing.

I forgot to check in yesterday, but I managed (after dragging my feet) to put in 6,008. Inspiration hit and off I went! But, whenever fight and break up scenes need to happen in the WIP, inspiration usually does hit; and yesterday I wrote _both_ a fight scene and a break up scene. Serious drama going on on my computer screen. 

Today's word count is 2,674. I wanted to hit 2k so I could go shopping and eat a Doener Kebap as a reward, so...what am I still doing at my desk? Yikes! Stores close soon and dinner's nearly here. Off I go! Keep up the great work, everyone!! And have a schnazzy weekend.


----------



## Carol (was Dara)

Today's count: 2,041 so far. My murderer is confessing and I'm only a few scenes away from typing The End.


----------



## Not Here Anymore

Congrats to Michelle and Shauna on reaching "the end!" 

I haven't been able to check in everyday--bit of a bumpy week, doing lots of promo stuff, but I did over 5,000 total. Took the holiday off, then did: 
1888
1187
1307
665

See you next week!


----------



## phil1861

More time to write today; 1200 so far.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

I just survived two exhausting days, but I still managed 1198 words yesterday and 1134 words today.


----------



## Toonldy

I squeaked out 1,,417 words today on pivitol chapter of WIP
WIP= 41,736 serialized words. 
Aghh!  I must finish sequel. Only one chapter to edit before polish,but I keep procrostinating. Deadlines loom!
Goodnight and good luck to all.


----------



## Guest

Toonldy said:


> PS Michelle, congrats! Hope youand Shauna stay with us or come back soon!


Thank you! I am missing the writing phase already. The editing took a weekend break at chapter two. I guess sometimes you just have to let it breathe a little!


----------



## Steve Vernon

Had a couple of overloaded, overbooked days in which I did not get ANY writing done - but I made it to 33,000 today - which translates to about 3000 words in 5 days.

I suck.


----------



## Incognita

Didn't get any writing done yesterday because I was pushing through the final edits of my book that's releasing next week. And today was all about formatting. But I'm happy to say that the print version of that book is currently processing through CreateSpace, and I still managed to get 1,118 today. The WIP is now at 36K and some change.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Formatting is an excellent excuse for not writing.

I managed 1067 words today.


----------



## Quiss

And I probably _chopped_ 1000 words today!


----------



## Toonldy

Had a very busy day with "real" life, but  squeaked in  307 words btw midnight and 1a. Hope that counts since I spilled over to another day. Hope to make my thousand tomorrow. And there's always my sequel.  Good night to all.
WIP= 42,038


----------



## AJCooper

Wrote about 1,200 today and 2,000 yesterday.


----------



## phil1861

Wrote a 1100 today on the plane from Albuquerque to Las Vegas, a short flight of an hour and a half so not too shabby.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Congrats, Phil. Flights are often "dead time", so it's great to fill them with writing. And it's even better, if you got a story out of it.

I wrote 1280 words today.


----------



## Toonldy

Happiness is:  Words = 1,821 words
WIP= 43,850 words.
Getting ready to serialize. 
Need to finish up sequel to DW this week.
Tomorrow, likely few or no words. Overseeing a huge red carpet museum event:  Diana Vreeland: The Eye Has to Travel. Yes, I will have to shed my writer PJ's (*sniff*)  for glamour. Actually,  I'm very excited as it is sold out! And it will be great fun!


----------



## Carol (was Dara)

I was bad and took yesterday off, since my kids were in a wedding and it was sort of an all-day event.

But today I typed 2,211 words and two of them were THE END. Of course I still have to go back and do a second draft, adding a few more scenes and fleshing out the characters. Still, I'm pretty happy with my two week novella (30K). It's been awhile since I've finished anything that quickly.


----------



## Toonldy

YAY!, Dara. Happiness loves company too.


----------



## Carol (was Dara)

Then we both have reasons to celebrate! Yay!


----------



## Pamela

Chugging along trying to make my 1000.  Almost there today, 840.


----------



## Savannah_Page

Almost there, Pamela! You can do it!

This weekend I didn't add any words to the count, but I polished the soon-to-be-released WIP's synopsis and updated the Author Bio. But now it's time to get back to word count on the other WIP. I'm really trying to hunker down and get past my half-way mark before the end of the week because the editor will be returning the other WIP and that means all my time will be back to that one. I've never juggled two MS at the same time, but so far I have more positive things to say about the processes than negative. That's always good.  

Word count for Friday= 2,674


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Congrats on reaching the end, Dara.

I have to go to bed early today, because I have to get up early tomorrow, interpreting at a wedding that is unfortunately taking place on the other side of town (it's 54 kilometers from here to there, during rush hours traffic no less). Still, this is the first time I'll be interpreting at a wedding - mostly I just do business negotiations.

And I still managed 1055 words today.


----------



## Carol (was Dara)

Thanks Cora. Good luck with the wedding! 

Today I just edited my first few chapters, rather than writing anything new. Will probably be doing that all week.


----------



## R.A. Hobbs

Had a couple of below 1000 days but made up for it yesterday and today and finally finished the durned thing!
Total word count is 15,174 for my novelette. 

I'll be back after I'm done with edits for a whole new WIP!  Thanks for the awesome motivation!


----------



## Toonldy

Had a crazy but fab day overseeing my LACMA  Costume Council event. Btw squeaking in words early morning and late evening, I managed:
Words=1058
WIP=44,908. About five chapter to go.
Must finish sequel asap! Deadlines loom.
NIght to all.


----------



## Savannah_Page

Nice job, Toonldy, squeaking in words during the early morning and late eve! I know if I didn't have a large chunk in a day to write I wouldn't be able to get many words in during early or late hours. Just can't function very well. 

Congrats with finishing, R.A.! Definitely come back. This is a great and fun group.  

Yesterday I had a serious tummy bug, but thanks to some strange Magen+Darmtee and tummy-helping drops the hubby grabbed from the pharmacy last night, I'm feeling a little better. No idea what it is but it left me unable to write yesterday and even read on the sofa.

Although I'm wondering if that tea and those drops have magic power in them, because today I sat down and busted out more words in a day than I ever have! 12,465. They're certainly not my best 12k words, but I feel really good about getting this super tough WIP done.


----------



## Toonldy

Savannah~  Glad you're feeling better.  I want some of those magic pills and tea!~ els


----------



## Toonldy

*Sniff*  I feel this club is dwindling.  I need and miss, you OTWADC'ers.
After a slow start today (my beyond fabulous LACMA event  last night totally drained me!), I managed 1,792 on WIP.  WC= 46,042. Only four chapters to go.  It's going to be one of those serialized novels. 
I desperately need to finish sequel to DW!  Mounting pressure will help me get to the finish line.
Good luck and night to all.
PS. If the documentary, Diana Vreeland: The Eye Has to Travel, comes your way, DON"T miss it. It's fabulous -- as entertaining as it is inspirational. The book is beautiful too!


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Glad the _Magen Darm Tee_ helped, Savannah, though the stuff tastes truly vile, if it's the tea I'm thinking off. There's definitely some kind of stomach bug going round right now - I seem to have caught something myself.

The wedding went well, though it took me one and a half hours to get there, because the whole city was deadlocked with traffic jams. Luckily I left early enough. And I've got another wedding coming up in October.

I only managed the bare minimum of 1000 words today, but hey - tomorrow is another day.


----------



## James Snow

I definitely need to get strict with this and do the 1000 minimum. Last week I had a crazy week and wrote about 30k words! This week its trailed off so I need to get some discipline.


----------



## Incognita

I haven't dropped in for a few days -- sorry!

Sunday and Monday were big ol' goose eggs for me, Sunday by choice, Monday not so much (my husband usually goes to class on Monday nights and I write then, but he decided at the last minute to stay home. There went my writing for the day).

Yesterday I got 1,020 and today I wrote 2,197, so I'm getting back on track (and I'm THIS close to 40K, which means I'm about halfway there).

Toonldy, I envy you your LACMA event! I used to live and work down in the Miracle Mile, and I miss being able to drop in to the museum whenever I felt like it. (Then again, I don't miss the traffic in that part of town...)


----------



## phil1861

1400 today in Las Vegas airport and flight home; probably would have had more but the flight left ... early! I had to scramble to get my stuff together to go stand at the Southwest gate line up about 30 minutes earlier than we were scheduled.


----------



## Toonldy

Had a really productive day! Wrote my big climactic chapter of WIP! I gave myself the chills!
Words=2705
WIP=48,733
Not sure if I should write more (the night's still young in LA) or reward myself with reading a book!
Bad news: must finish editing sequel!!!!! Aagh! My deadlines are getting closer.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

1072 words for me today.


----------



## James Snow

7000 words for me today. I'm proud of myself  Just need to ensure that I actually do at least 1000 every day rather than looking at this as an excuse of "Oh well I've done 7 days worth"


----------



## Savannah_Page

Cora: The first glass was like sucking on hay and alfalfa or something very...natural. LOL But after that first glass it wasn't so bad. And now I'm kind of partial to it. haha I do think something's going around, though, because even though I'm drinking tea and taking things for it, and watching my diet carefully, I'm still feeling a little queasy. Grrrr. The queasiness today, as well as a nearly 3 hour adventure to the dreaded Zollamt, made for a  very unproductive day resulting in less than stellar WIP progress.  I edited a page or two but nothing more. Tomorrow I hope to get back into the game.

Yesterday's progress was 2,311.

Well, off to make dinner.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Savannah, I feel for you regarding the Zollamt. German bureaucracy can be very annoying. Still, at least it's not Ausländeramt.


----------



## phil1861

1,800 for me today; had one more day off until going back to work tomorrow. There's also nothing like delving back into your WIP to take your mind off of slow sales (or more like no sales).


----------



## Toonldy

YAY! Though it's not been an easy day, I just passed the 50,000 mark on my WIP.
WC= 1,365
WIP=50,098

I'm gonna keep going and will update with final counts later today.

PS Cora and Savannah, you have been very entertaining! Hope you both feel better and keep up the great work!

9:27PST  OK, I'm throwing in the towel. As much as I want to persevere, I'm tired and the words won't be great.
Final WC= 2453 (probably more since I deleted a lot of "notes to self")
WIP=51,226

If I continue at this pace, the first draft WIP should be completed next week. I will edit three chapters at a time and begin to serialize. I'm excited!

Congrats and good night to all.


----------



## Incognita

1.024. But it was a busy day, so I'm glad I was able to get at least that much done.


----------



## Incognita

So I came back and everyone disappeared!  

It was super-busy today, but I managed 1,158.

I doubt I'll get anything written tomorrow, though, as I'm going to Comikaze in L.A.


----------



## Ty Johnston

3,200 today. I was hoping for more, but I can live with that.


----------



## Kassidia

Worked full time today, and still got over a thousand words done.  I meet with a couple of friends weekly to keep each other accountable, but am happy to participate here, too.


----------



## Toonldy

Yes, Christine--I've wondered the same--where is everyone?  Except for Savannah, Cora, Phil and Steve, I feel alone on this thread. COME BACK! EVERYONE! We're a great team that cheers each other on.

I had a marathon day.
Words=2171
WIP= 54,000 ( Okay. I added a few blah,blah,blah, blah's to round out but nonetheless..)

I only have 2.5 chapters to write of WIP-- which I'm serializing.  I've already written "The End" since I always know how my story will end. Hopefully, done  with WIP this weekend.... will take a break from it and finish editing Sequel which needs to be up ASAP!   AAHGH! So much pressure. 

Good luck and good night to all.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

1047 words yesterday and 1014 words today. I haven't been feeling well for days now and struggling with headaches, so I'm glad to hit just over thousand every day.


----------



## James Snow

Unfortunately the iPhone 5 launches next week and I work in the mobile phone industry. Looks like all my times going to be taken up with preparing launch day


----------



## Toonldy

I am determined to finish my WIP by Monday. Fortunately, my girls had "playdates" (haha- they still use this terminology at age 13--they're twins!) and was able to spend most of othe day writing.
WC= 2,045.
WIP=56,045.

I'm very happy with it!   Only 1.5 chapters to go. Once completed, I will give it a rest and finish editing sequel to DW! 

I'm going to read a friend's ebook now! Good night to all


----------



## CoraBuhlert

I barely scraped in with 1006 words today.


----------



## Toonldy

Between cooking a major meal, I managed a happy # of words.
WC= 1,850
WIP= 57,875
I'm going to try to reach 2,000 but not sure I will. 
WIP is almost done!


----------



## Incognita

1,221. (Nice palindrome number!)

I wanted to do more. Sigh. But since I spent yesterday running around L.A. on the hottest day of the year (103 downtown...and people wonder why I want to move out of Southern California!), and I'm still sort of wiped out from that today, I guess I should be glad that I wrote anything at all!


----------



## Luckymoose

Semester's been hectic, but I've manage to arrange an hour a day for writing finally. That gives me a bit over 1000 words a day. 1,048 Saturday. 1,066 today. I can't rightly consider papers to count.


----------



## Toonldy

Christine~  I'm in LA too. The heat has been oppressive. I'm sick of it and so ready for fireplace weather! Congrats on your words and welcome back to the "club." ~ els


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Sorry you're having unpleasant weather, toonlady and Christine. Ours is rapidly moving towards autumn.

1119 words today for me.


----------



## Savannah_Page

Happy to entertain, Toonldy!   And running with the entertainment thread...Cora: Believe it or not my one experience with the Ausländeramt was super fast! So painless, even though the lady who was helping me with my paperwork had so many blinding Bon Jovi posters hanging around I was a little distracted. Hopefully she won't be the one who administers the speaking test in a couple of years when I have to go back. That much Bon Jovi is distracting-- fan or not. LOL

Friday's count: 2,176
This week I'm going to be preoccupying myself mainly with my other WIP, the one that's about to be released. Don't know if I'll be able to make much advancement on the other WIP (the one with the running word count), but we'll see! Hopefully final edits won't be too bad. (Tooting own horn moment here.) My editor sent his edits back this weekend and said I'm one of the better writers he's ever worked with and, well, that made my month! He said he totally connected with all of my characters (not bad for a man reading chick lit) and that I have great voice. That's all I ever want with my writing. Okay, okay, that and a million kajillion sales and readers...   Hopefully the release will go well, but before then it's time to get to mad editing!

Keep it up, everyone. And, yes, where did the world go here?


----------



## phil1861

Saturday count was a nice 1800 and a 20 mile bike ride to a coffee shop to do it.

Today's count is 1060. WIP for novel #3 in the series is reaching the big battle on October 4th at Corinth Mississippi in 1862.


----------



## CJArcher

I started a new book yesterday so I'm rejoining this thread. 2,000 words yesterday, and I'd like to get another 2,000 in today.

Some of your word counts are blowing me away.


----------



## Incognita

2,253 today, and now past 45,000. I think I may have to revise my projected word count for this one. 

But yes, Toonldy, I'm about at the point where I start whimpering when I see tops with sleeves and know I won't be able to wear them for months. I want my jackets and boots, darn it! (And a fire in the fireplace...sigh.)


----------



## Revolution

Good run!

3,700 and still clockin'


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Savannah_Page said:


> Happy to entertain, Toonldy!  And running with the entertainment thread...Cora: Believe it or not my one experience with the Ausländeramt was super fast! So painless, even though the lady who was helping me with my paperwork had so many blinding Bon Jovi posters hanging around I was a little distracted. Hopefully she won't be the one who administers the speaking test in a couple of years when I have to go back. That much Bon Jovi is distracting-- fan or not. LOL


You're lucky then, since most people tell horror stories of the Ausländeramt. Regarding the speaking test, a friend of mine from school was born in German to Egyptian parents and wanted to get the German citizenship when he turned 18. When he applied for citizenship, the person at the Amt wanted him to sing a German folk song to prove that he was familiar with German culture and language. Only that you'll find very few 18-year-olds, regardless of background, who could sing German folk songs, because they're hopelessly uncool when you're a teen.

Anyway, I managed 1149 words today plus dayjob translation stuff.


----------



## Toonldy

A holiday for me today with my family. So only 709 words today; better than none! WIP = 58,584.  Just two more chapters!
Welcome back CJ!  Hi, Savannah! Thanks for your sympathy, Cora, and empathy, Christine. Spent the early evening in Malibu on beach -- made me forget about the heat. It was beautiful  Tomorrow, hope to forge ahead. I can only spend a few more days on WIP--remainder of Sept, I must finalize sequel. 
Good night, dear group, and good luck to all.


----------



## Luckymoose

+1086 words today. Not bad for 20 minutes.


----------



## Savannah_Page

CoraBuhlert said:


> You're lucky then, since most people tell horror stories of the Ausländeramt. Regarding the speaking test, a friend of mine from school was born in German to Egyptian parents and wanted to get the German citizenship when he turned 18. When he applied for citizenship, the person at the Amt wanted him to sing a German folk song to prove that he was familiar with German culture and language. Only that you'll find very few 18-year-olds, regardless of background, who could sing German folk songs, because they're hopelessly uncool when you're a teen.


Okay, that's horrible. Now I'm scared. LOL That's almost degrading, making him sing! (Me singing anything is degrading; and your ears will bleed.) Although if they ask I can only hum the national anthem (and the DDR one if they like  ), or sing parts of _Schlaf Kindlein Schlaf_ or _Hoppe Hoppe Reiter_. 

Nice run, Revolution!!
Christine: just about at that novel mark! Keep on going.

I've been doing some planning and it looks like I'll be getting back to my other WIP in October, so I'm just checking in these next two weeks for fun. Nothing really to report word-count-wise Right now I'm busy editing another book. And, this is pretty cool! While I did some planning, I realized that I scheduled to write a new novel in November. Seriously the entire month was laid down as my 'novel writing month' and it's perfect! Just in time for NaNoWriMo and totally unintentional. Anyone participating?


----------



## CJArcher

I just scraped over my 2k mark - 2,033 words. I always find the beginnings of books the hardest as I tend to re-read and tweak until moving on, so I'm pleased with that.


----------



## Incognita

1,511 today. If I push tomorrow I _might_ get past the 50K mark, but even if I do, I'll still be a long way from being done.

Savannah_Page, I actually had a reader give me an idea for another book in my SF romance series, so I have that tentatively penciled in as my NaNo project this year.


----------



## phil1861

only 800+ today, busy day at work and not a full hour to write.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

1311 words for me today.


----------



## Toonldy

I narrowly made 1,005 words today.  A business meeting and too many distractions with my girls and homework got in the way of an emotional next to last chapter.
WIP = 59,589.  I was hoping for that magic "60," but hopefully tomorrow. And then for the rest of my month, I must finalize my sequel to DW. Juggling two books is not easy.
Good night and good luck to all.


----------



## CJArcher

2,336 words added to the WIP today. Now I have to check the proofs on another.


----------



## Incognita

3,417 AND I passed 50K, so I guess I now actually have a novel.

I need to take a little break, however, because I owe someone a short story for a charity anthology, and I need to get cracking. I'll still post my word counts here, though, because words are words, right?


----------



## CoraBuhlert

1785 words for me today.


----------



## CJArcher

ChristinePope said:


> 3,417 AND I passed 50K, so I guess I now actually have a novel.


Yay!

2,474 words for me today. I'm pleased with that because it was a slow start.


----------



## Toonldy

WC= 1,177  (like closer to 1,300 as I deleted more "notes to self")
WIP= 60,766

I thought I would finish WIP today. Hubs' bday, so celebrated tonight. One chpt to go-- may stay up for a few more hours to finish.

Congrats and Good night to all.

4:00a PST  I stayed up... and finished my WIP!!!!!!!!!!!  YAY!  Added 1096 words
WC= 2273
WIP= 61,862

I couldn't have done it without all you, TWAD'ers. You've been such a great inspiration! And so much fun to hang around. I'll be back to editing my sequel in a few hours--it'll be published in late October --and then my WIP which I plan on serializing ASAP under a pen name.  So, I won't be actively posting on this thread for a while. I'll, however, be checking in regularly to see how you all are doing and cheer you on. Thank you all from the bottom of my heart.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Congrats on finishing your WIP, Toonldy. 

I managed 1619 words today in spite of a busy day and a nightmare that left me rattled.


----------



## Incognita

I flaked today...mostly because I spent most of the day beating my head against Wordpress and was fried. But hey, that 3K I wrote yesterday should carry me for a while, right?  

Congratulations, Toonldy, for finishing your WIP! That's awesome.

I'll get back to it tomorrow, I swear.


----------



## Toonldy

*Sniff*  Thx, Cora and Christine. I'm still checking in --still addicted to this thread


----------



## Revolution

TEN THOUSAND WORDS! I'm F**********ed

What a marathon, last time I checked it was still breakfast time, now the clocks telling me I should be in bed.


----------



## phil1861

A decent showing, almost 2K today and completed a scene started another chapter. Making up for being unable to write earlier in the week.


----------



## CJArcher

Toonldy said:


> 4:00a PST I stayed up... and finished my WIP!!!!!!!!!!! YAY! Added 1096 words


Yay! Congrats, Toonldy!

I scraped in 1,000 words yesterday but I probably won't get much done in the next 2 weeks with the kids on holidays. Sigh.


----------



## Incognita

Yesterday was a bust, and so was today. But I swear I'll get in at least 2K tomorrow since I don't _have_ to do anything.


----------



## the quiet one

Finally finished all the edits and got to hit the publish button for the first time, and so it's back to the fun stuff: writing! 1,189 words so far today, though I'm starting to get on a roll and will likely keep chugging away.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

1511 words for me today.


----------



## Quiss

I lost count because I edited and re-wrote some stuff, too.
But I got two very crucial scenes done that turned out mighty darn fine. I broke someone's foot and didn't really mean to. Well, it happens.


----------



## the quiet one

1,306 so far today, bringing the latest WIP up to just under 5,000 words. Debating whether to push on or get some much needed sleep...

Edited: Writing won out over sleep. Got up to 2,655 for the day.


----------



## Incognita

Only 750 today...I had to put aside the WIP and start on a short story, and it took me longer than I thought to get into it.

Oh, well, tomorrow is another day.


----------



## the quiet one

Slogged through 1,037 words today, bringing WIP to 7,345 words. Words weren't flowing well today, but a good night's sleep should help improve that for tomorrow.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

I wrote 1151 words yesterday and 1114 today.


----------



## ShaunaG

I'm back! Took a break after I finished that last novel and went out of town for our anniversary but I'm back to work today. Have just over 1k for the new novella I'm working on!


----------



## Incognita

I'm a loser. Nothing today. I think two and a half months of hot weather has finally short-circuited my brain into uselessness...


----------



## AJCooper

2,000 today.


----------



## the quiet one

1,405 today. Not up to my usual word count standard. Need to refocus on writing and pick things back up.


----------



## Marina Maddix

1317 today, not including at least 700 words written for my day job!


----------



## Pamela

I'm not always making the thousand, like today, but you guys sure help keep me going.  Thanks!


----------



## phil1861

got behind a day, but 1.2K yesterday and 1K today on the WIP.


----------



## Holly A Hook

Great thread!  I've been pretty motivated this week on the fourth Destroyers book, and did 2,000 words yesterday and another 2,000 words today.  I think a lot of my motivation came after I tested my typing speed online and found out I can do about 80-90 words per minute.  It got me thinking about how much I could accomplish with about an hour of work in the evening, since I'm trapped in a full time job right now.

I also think this thread will keep me motivated on my writing as well.  I'll definitely stop by again.


----------



## the quiet one

1,426 words today, which brings the WIP over the 10,000 word threshold. Current chapter is one I'm _really_ enjoying, which always helps increase the speed of writing.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

I've been feeling a little under the weather today, but I still managed 1044 words today and 1022 words yesterday.


----------



## Marina Maddix

900 today, but I was able to salvage a scene I really liked from one story and worked it into another. That brand new story went from 0 words to 3171! Again, not counting my day job writing of about 500 words.


----------



## the quiet one

1,721 words today, bringing WIP to just under 12,000 words.

Probably would have written more, but my book cracked the Top 100 in SciFi->High Tech for a few hours today, and I was busy taking screen shots as it may never do that again.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

I wrote 1079 words yesterday.


----------



## Marina Maddix

1501 words today, but nothing yesterday. Really plugging a long (yuk yuk yuk)!


----------



## CoraBuhlert

I managed 1114 words yesterday.


----------



## phil1861

After a few days of not writing I managed 2,330 today and finished a chapter.


----------



## Ali Cooper

Getting over the flu this past week or two (brain functioning, body not) I've been flirting with the 4K words a day club.

As a result, I've found my typing speed has picked up a lot so providing I have words in mind I'm likely to continue writing more of them .


----------



## Incognita

I just finished editing one book and getting it off to my beta readers yesterday, so today I got back to a short story I absolutely have to finish this week. Did 1,541, so two more good sessions should wrap it up. That way I can get back to my neglected WIP.


----------



## Toonldy

*Sniff*  So miss being an active participant on this thread. Confession: I lurk.   I finished editing my sequel --it came in at a little under 76,000 words, growing from 64,000 thanks to this thread. It's off to my proofer. It will be up on Amazon before Halloween. Now, I'm about to edit my third book (the former WIP) which will be serialized. Good luck to all of you and my sincere thanks for your support.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

1028 words on Saturday, 1067 on Sunday and 1541 words today.


----------



## phil1861

Was unbelievably brain dead by the time I finished my work day and the Netflix addition of season two of The Walking Dead was calling to me!

Trip to a coffee shop at least saved my word count for the day (had I stayed home I probably would have sat and watched more munching Walkers). 1K on the nose in the end and a cup of iced coffee did the trick.


----------



## Incognita

OMG, totally forgot about Walking Dead! Shoot!

Okay, back on track. I wrote 2,021 on my short story. It should be done tomorrow. Yay.


----------



## DCBourone

This evening I had a small measure of my continuing conversation with Oscar Wilde.
On the evolution of the comma, as punctuation, as an irritant, as a shape.
Where to place it.  Why.  And why not.
Of course Oscar is dead and quite happy where he lays.
Resents my nagging.  Puts on his robe, with a gentleman's, very gentle...
As we all know, a kind of a pause, a shrug of the shoulders.  
Suggesting he might humour me again.
Humour with a 'u'--my gesture of respect.
Brittania, and all that, first among nations.
For awhile.
At the very least.
Some splendid capital ships...
The wooden ones, at any rate.
Clouds like sails, and so on.
Good whiskey, too.
Scotch, they call it.
No matter.
Wretched food.
Be that as it may...
So I wake him up...
Yes, continue, he says.  Pours himself a small glass of port.
This comma, do I need it?  And where?
You woke me up for this? Oscar not pleased.
A high voice, but one detects the presence of a bellow.
When needed.
I was dreaming Adonis, he says, Adonis, animated, and hardly need you.
About this comma, I say.
Put it in.
Or take it out.
Oskar has no patience for the obvious, the historical, or the fey...
Unless a matter of hats, or wardrobe, his perfume for the day.
You understand.
So,
Feeling very lucky...About one. Ten thousandth. Of a page...


----------



## Savannah_Page

Hey there! Long time no Kindleboards.   I just released me second chick lit last week and have been caught up in all of the publishing and the wee bit-a marketing for that. Phew. Now, it's time to put my writing game face back on and get back to work on the WIP! Currently it stands at 55,532 and I have an aggressive goal of finishing it up by the 26th of this month, ready for the betas. It's been a really difficult novel to write and I haven't done so much within-first-draft editing before. I hope I can press on.

So...goal today is to surpass the 60k mark. Going to power down the interwebs now and take a stab at it. Come on writing mojo!!

Happy to be back, and welcome to the newcomers! This is a great thread with super neat authors.
Best of luck, everyone!!


----------



## Quinn Richardson

DCBourone said:


> This evening I had a small measure of my continuing conversation with Oscar Wilde.
> On the evolution of the comma, as punctuation, as an irritant, as a shape.
> Where to place it. Why. And why not.
> Of course Oscar is dead and quite happy where he lays.
> Resents my nagging. Puts on his robe, with a gentleman's, very gentle...
> As we all know, a kind of a pause, a shrug of the shoulders.
> Suggesting he might humour me again, with a 'u'--my gesture of respect.
> Brittania, and all that, first among nations.
> For awhile.
> Maybe.
> At the very least.
> Some sterling capital ships...
> Good whiskey.
> Scotch, they call it.
> No matter.
> Wretched food.
> Be that as it may...
> So I wake him up...
> Yes, continue, he says. Pours himself a small glass of port.
> This comma, do I need it? And where?
> You woke me up for this?
> I was dreaming Adonis, animated, and hardly need you.
> About this comma, I say.
> Put it in.
> Or take it out.
> Oskar has no patience for the obvious, the historical, or the fey...
> Unless a matter of hats, or wardrobe, his perfume, for the day.
> You understand.
> So,
> Feeling very lucky...About one. Ten thousandth. Of a page...I pray.


You've misplaced your comma (essay). This one belongs in the Official Two-hundred D*mn-Good Words a Day thread.

Hey, wait. Maybe we should get one of those, too.


----------



## Sarah Woodbury

Back again!  I now have a measly 1160 words on a totally new WIP that I am completely pantsing and for which I have only the barest minimum of a plan.  Hopefully as I write these next few days, I'll start figuring out what I'm doing


----------



## Incognita

1,511 on my short story, which should have been done today but isn't because I can't seem to avoid being long-winded. Almost there, though!


----------



## Toonldy

Gosh, I miss you guys.  Welcome back, Savannah, and hi to Christine, CJ. Phil, Steve, Cege, CJ, Cora et al. So as I edit my third book (sequel to DW at proofer!),  I'm brewing with four ideas for my fourth novel I have the opening pages for each in my head and titles, but nothing beyond... except happily ever after. *Sigh* Maybe, I should type away and edit #3 simultaneously. It worked that way before.  Good night and congrats to all!


----------



## Sarah Woodbury

1000 again, though I'm sure I'm going to have to delete every word before I'm done ...


----------



## DCBourone

1000 words a day.
They built the pyramids with hand tools?
Surely they had help from minor gods, or UFO's.
No traction whatsoever, on the placement of this comma.
I hesitate to speak out loud.
Oscar fuming a bit, and pacing around...
This whispy simulcra, of an imagined cloud.
Kicking tufts with his slippers, and making holes.
Distracted severely, by Beowolf, below.
A few thousand feet, it seems.
Hard to tell...
In the physics (comma in? or comma, out?) of a dream.
Bright arrow far far down,
Sun low on the horizon..
So, a wake of gold.
That's his boat, Oskar says, enraged.
He swims around it, perpetually.
Exercise, that's what he always says.
Pure madness, in this space.
Where nothing changes.
He's a murderer too,
That Beowulf, very entertaining.
He knows something of comma/s?
I say...
And where they go?
I doubt it, but let's find out.
Leaning over, and a loud 'halooo'--
That bellow, I've been waiting for.
Now watch this, Oscar says, excited--
He does it like a porpoise, one grand flip,
his entire body, snapping, and here he is--
Of course I've never seen a porpoise, 
Not from beneath...
My lace veil in London, Oscar says--
But he told me how they behave--
Those porpoises, my goodness, look at this.
Beowolf now among us, shaking like a dog.
Spray of water everywhere,
After he's punched a hole in clouds,
You vain sissy, he says to Oscar.
You murdering scab, Oscar replies.
You prancing queen of nothing, Beowulf smiles.
You cleavering demon, and Oscar fans himself.
You tell a d*mn fine story, though, Beowulf admits.
And they hug, Oskar perhaps a little more.
Beowulf, perhaps, a little less.
About my comma? I hesitate to say.
What's a comma? Beowulf squints.
And drains his beard.
Oh my God, Oskar cries, the Queen of Punctuation.
Beowulf laughing, I thought that was you.
My comma.  I'll get to it.  I'll try again tomorrow...
So.  Today.  Again...perhaps.  One.
One thousandth.
Of a word.
How count you?
A dream of commas?


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Congrats on the new book, Savannah. I hope you enjoyed Unity Day, even if the weather wasn't all that.
Also congrats to everyone else for making their wordcounts.

As for myself, I wrote 1246 words yesterday and 1031 words today.


----------



## Savannah_Page

Hello all!
Thanks for the welcome and congrats, Toonldy and Cora.
Well I wanted to surpass my 60k mark the other day and I did: 6,771 words for Tuesday. A lot of re-reading from Prologue on and adding in some new scenes. Felt it needed a little more secondary character umph.

A nice and relaxed Germany holiday yesterday. Thanks, Cora; your's nice as well? The hubs and I actually got to enjoy our entire lunch outside before the sprinkles came.   Of course, this a.m., when I went grocery shopping, I got plenty of sprinkles all over. Oh well. Autumn is here!

Keep up the writing, everyone!


----------



## CoraBuhlert

I had a nice Unity Day, thanks, Savannah. We drove out to the Lüneburger Heide for a bit of hiking and lunch consisting of local specialties. The weather held out and we only got rain (torrents of it, too) on the highway on the way home.

Today's wordcount was 1045 words.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

I'm replying to myself? Did nobody else manage 1000+ words today?

Anyway, I managed 1312 words today.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Am I the only one who's still sticking to one thousand words a day?   Is everybody else busy or on holiday? Anyway, I wrote 1317 words today.


----------



## the quiet one

CoraBuhlert said:


> Am I the only one who's still sticking to one thousand words a day?  Is everybody else busy or on holiday? Anyway, I wrote 1317 words today.


I keep forgetting to post.  Realized my approach on novel two was horrid and tossed nearly the whole thing, spent a day rethinking the right way to approach the story, and am starting to gain steam on the writing. Averaging just under 1500 a day for the past four.


----------



## Cege Smith

*waving "hello!"* Thank goodness this thread is still here! I have been a total slacker since I wrapped up my last book at the end of August. Finally ready to get back in the saddle- the last book in my Shadows trilogy is calling!

So- first chapter- 2737 words today. Nothing like the excitement of writing the first words of a new novel!


----------



## Sarah Woodbury

I've managed 1000 words a day for the last 6 days.  No idea where I'm going but I figure if I just keep writing, the point of this book will come to me


----------



## the quiet one

1,711 words today.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Ah, my compatriots have returned. 

1121 words for me yesterday.


----------



## Cege Smith

YAY everybody- rocking and rolling now.  

Oh wait...I still have to get my own wordcount in today. Doh!


----------



## Incognita

I only did 600 on Friday, but that finished the short story and got it out of my hair.

Didn't write a thing all weekend because I was sick. Actually, I'm still sick (freakin' sore throat/cold/general ick), but I did manage 1,100 words today after going back to my WIP.


----------



## Cege Smith

I'm right there with ya, Christine. I'm fighting a cold/sore throat with everything I've got, but I have a feeling it's going to take me down.

+2152 today. I so wanted to write more, but I'm just exhausted. Throwing in the towel for tonight.


----------



## Sarah Woodbury

Another 1000 on the book to nowhere


----------



## the quiet one

Hope everyone gets over their respective colds quickly.

1,370 words today.


----------



## Incognita

cegesmith said:


> I'm right there with ya, Christine. I'm fighting a cold/sore throat with everything I've got, but I have a feeling it's going to take me down.
> 
> +2152 today. I so wanted to write more, but I'm just exhausted. Throwing in the towel for tonight.


There's definitely something going around. One of my clients has it, too. (And I hardly ever get sick...this was the first time in more than a year.)

2152 is an awesome word count anytime, but especially if you're not feeling well!


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Hope you get better soon, Christine and Cege. 

1344 words for me today.


----------



## Savannah_Page

Finally back. Haven't abandoned, Cora!   Got caught up in the Wednesday holiday (glad yours was so relaxing!) and then the hubs' b-day the weekend after. Finally, after polishing off the rest of the bundt cake (shhh) I have gotten back into the swing. Felt so good! When I take a few days off, then get back to the writing world, I am reminded of how much I love it. 

Although, I did have a big hiccup in the day that made me want to pull my hair out. I just sat and stared for about a half hour...contemplating whether I should write or read. Called up the husband for encouragement and he said, "Well, writing is pretty much your job. Get back to work! Lunch break: over." LOL Word count at 9188 and the WIP just under 72,000. Going to try to wrap it up by next Friday. Keep on chugging...

Get well, everyone, and good luck!
NaNoWriMo is next month...anyone participating?


----------



## Incognita

1,039 today, even though I actually feel worse today than I did yesterday. All I know is this crud better be gone by the weekend -- a Tolkien group I'm active with is having a big party, and I don't want to miss it!


----------



## JRWoodward

2,900 words today, and I had a mild stroke Monday a week ago. So, no pressure, hey?

(Yes, I really did have a mild stroke. I'm not making that up.)


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Get better soon, JR. Strokes, even mild ones, are nothing to mess with.

1141 words for me today.


----------



## Flurries Unlimited

I haven't been able to write much of anything since the new baby.  I can only aspire to 50 words a day at the moment... 

BTW, we're now featuring flash fiction on FLOW.  If you got your 1,000 words today, please send it to us.  We might feature it as our FLASH FICTION AT FIVE.  

That would be some short term reward for meeting your target.  Plus, I can live vicariously through your success... 

(Goes off and sobs at no longer having concentrated writing time) *sniff*


----------



## the quiet one

Get better soon, JR.

Congrats on the baby, Paula! Kids have this magical ability to provide tremendous ideas for stories while simultaneously preventing you from writing them. 

With all of the NaNoWriMo talk, I went ahead and wrote up my synopsis/outline for my entry yesterday, which came in at around 2,700 words. Also got the bulk of three interview postings done. Finally got on the WIP very late; only got to around 700 words on that before my head was hitting the table falling asleep. Productive day.


----------



## Savannah_Page

Take it very easy with the mild stroke. Sorry to hear about that, JR. 

And congrats on the bundle, Paula.

Have done some editing today and have 412 as of now.


----------



## Incognita

2,051 today. 

I'm glad to see that people are soldiering on despite their various ailments. (Guess the writing bug is the strongest one out there!)


----------



## the quiet one

1,518 words today. WIP is over 16k now. Far cry from being a novel just yet, but making progress nonetheless.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Congrats on the new baby, Paula. New babies are really the rest reason not to write.

1153 words for me today.


----------



## Incognita

1011, and I now have 55K on the WIP. I think I really will be able to finish the first draft by the end of this month!


----------



## CoraBuhlert

I had a really good day of 1820 words today in spite of getting stuck in the traffic jam from hell.


----------



## the quiet one

Apparently writing down a specific word count target for the day is pretty effective. I said that I had to hit 2k today; if I don't start exceeding that total regularly, I won't meet my goal of finishing the WIP draft before the end of the month and the start of NaNoWriMo in November. Mission accomplished: 2,714 today, WIP to nearly 19k.


----------



## Pamela

Doing a free promo and writing 13 new guest blog posts for Bewitching Blog Tours slowed my WIP.  Not enough time but I'm itching to write.  Still, I have over 82,000 words, and it's been due to this thread.  It keeps me plugging along.

Ajalbrinck - just went to see your book.  It looks fantastic.  Best wishes.  I liked and tagged it for you.


----------



## the quiet one

1,511 today. Not as much as I'd hoped, but the lack of sleep is catching up to me. I did manage to get the WIP over 20k, so I at least hit a milestone of sorts today.

Pamela, thank you for the kind words!


----------



## CoraBuhlert

1105 words yesterday and already 777 today and it's just past noon. I'm going to get the remaining words in tonight.


----------



## WG McCabe

Long time listener, first time caller. Or something like that. This is my first post.

Anyway, I tend to write five days a week with a revolving two days off. I write between one and two hours per day and average between 1500 and 3000 words in that time. Last night I finished up work on a short and cranked out 1756 words in about 50 minutes. It was just flowing.


----------



## Incognita

1,035 today, and now I'm off to party like a hobbit at a friend's Lord of the Rings get-together...


----------



## Sarah Woodbury

Up to 12,000 words now (in 12 days)


----------



## phil1861

2K today; been on a bit of a hiatus accepting the edits from my editor on A Certain Death but now have to add some new content. I miss just sitting and writing something new; when you get to this point in a project and all you're doing is reading and hitting the accept button in Word, it does get a bit tedious.


----------



## the quiet one

2,680 yesterday. Got distracted when my sales yesterday unexpectedly spiked to 2x my previous best day, and 3x my normal daily average, and wondered why my ranking didn't move to reflect it. (It finally did, about 6-8 hours later.) One day I'll learn to stop checking sales and ranks so frequently...


----------



## Cege Smith

+2521 on my WIP today. I haven't been as productive this week, but I did clean up/edit/release a novella that I wrote in early September under a new pen name this weekend. (It doesn't earn me money languishing on my hard drive, does it?) So that slowed me down on my current WIP, but I'm not going to beat myself up about it.  

Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## David Stewart Warner

Over 1K (no exact numbers) today and that's even with editing along the way!


----------



## CoraBuhlert

I finished at 1166 words yesterday and managed 1228 today.


----------



## the quiet one

2,094 words today, which puts me over 25k for the WIP. I went to write out one of my primary character's reaction to a plot twist, and she shot it down and told me how she'd _really_ respond, which I wrote in. Slightly different path to the end, but one truer to the nature of the character in question. I'm glad they don't let me get away with writing them as anything other than what they are.


----------



## Savannah_Page

Just have to take a minute to say that you authors are all so inspiring. Looking at your daily check-ins or routine word counts... And some of those signatures! Very amazed at the amount of works you have under your belts. Fabulous!

I've been slow-going but did manage 2,619 on Friday. (Never anything on weekends.) And today...I'm sitting at 0. Guess I best get to work. In my defense I have been spending the afternoon summarizing each chapter to help with the plotting of the rest of the book, so that counts. Sort of.


----------



## Sarah Woodbury

1000 yesterday.  I've got some running around to do today so hopefully, I'll get to the 1000 this afternoon!


----------



## Incognita

Nothing yesterday, as I was too wiped out from the party I attended on Saturday night, but I got 1,944 today, which almost makes up for it. Just a hair away from 55K on the WIP!


----------



## the quiet one

Got on a major roll today, and am calling it a night after 4,660 words. WIP is up to nearly 30k words, and the story is really taking shape.


----------



## JRWoodward

Not quite 3,000 words today. Exactly 2,917. But I didn't start until after 9:00 pm.


----------



## Savannah_Page

Nice 55k mark, Christine! And nice consistency with the 1k, Sarah. Isn't it great when the story really starts to take shape and you feel so "in the story," Alex? I love that! 

Everyone's doing so well!

I managed 1,755 yesterday. A short writing day but I got the 1k job done. Now going to try to tackle a huge writing day today. Many long hours ahead, and hopefully ones filled with some quality chapters!


----------



## CoraBuhlert

I managed 1127 words yesterday and a whopping 3069 today. Now I'm pretty wiped out.


----------



## Lefty

58,783!!!

Well, actually I dug out a novel I started in the early 90s. Hard to believe I had that much completed. I guess I went to go watch a Longhorn game and never came back.

The plot's solid and the writing isn't _terrible_. I wish I had titled the chapters 1, 2, 3. It'd make sorting through it a lot easier. Knowing what I know now (and with a new red pen), I bet half of it could be cut or dropped somewhere else as back story.

I did come across a couple of shorter pieces that were pretty good, and the beginnings of a couple that may have legs.


----------



## Incognita

My husband seriously c**k-blocked me just as I was sitting down to write today, so...nothing.

Oh, well, there's always tomorrow.


----------



## the quiet one

Savannah_Page said:


> Isn't it great when the story really starts to take shape and you feel so "in the story," Alex? I love that!


That it is. It's even great when your character tells you that something you had planned for her to do was completely against her character and "stupid." When she told me the right answer, it was so patently obvious that the floodgates opened and the story moved quickly.

3,017 words today. The characters have promised to be quiet long enough for me to get some sleep, though some of them aren't terribly honest.


----------



## Toonldy

Hi, All~ Fingers crossed I shall be returning. Over the last two weeks, I've added 1000+ words to my soon to be published WIP...and began a new novel, now just one prologue-page in at 157 words. UNHITCHED, the sequel to Unhitched will be up next week, soon to be followed by my serialized or not erom  And then by latest WIP in December.  I'm not sure if I will join NANO-whatever, but I will certainly be clocking in here on this thread with my daily word count. I'm excited to  again be  a member of this inspirational group of writers.~ els


----------



## Savannah_Page

Alex: LOL It is so true! I had that happen two days ago when one of my all-time favorite, wild-child characters told me at 6am, "My boyfriend is not abusive." I considered she was in denial, but when I went to re-write yesterday it turns out she was right.  And, as the characters always are, she was right. Love when twists like that happen!

Nice 3k word counts Cora and Alex! And congrats on the new release coming up, Toonldy!! So much fun!!

Did minor editing on the WIP today, so word count today is at 309. Did 11,586 yesterday so I feel fine about the low numbers today. I am determined to get this first draft done by Friday!


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Savannah_Page said:


> Alex: LOL It is so true! I had that happen two days ago when one of my all-time favorite, wild-child characters told me at 6am, "My boyfriend is not abusive." I considered she was in denial, but when I went to re-write yesterday it turns out she was right.  And, as the characters always are, she was right. Love when twists like that happen!


I once had a character derailing a love triangle by turning out to be gay. It was still a love triangle, only that the woman and one of the men were both interested in the other man.


----------



## Sarah Woodbury

Still plugging away ... another thousand words.  Congrats to all of you who are writing a book that actually has a plot


----------



## Incognita

1,526 today, and now 56K on the WIP.

And it definitely has a plot. Maybe a _crazy_ plot, but a plot nonetheless.


----------



## Onedayatatime

I'm joining in.

I have 4 WIP and started a new one today. EEK. I need to get at least 3,000 a day starting from tomorrow as I have been promising readers sequels to a bunch of books. OOPS!

About 1600 words written today.


----------



## Dan Harris

Hi folks! 2238 for me today. Very pleased. Over the 20K mark in the WIP, which is a nice milestone.


----------



## the quiet one

Savannah_Page said:


> Alex: LOL It is so true! I had that happen two days ago when one of my all-time favorite, wild-child characters told me at 6am, "My boyfriend is not abusive." I considered she was in denial, but when I went to re-write yesterday it turns out she was right.  And, as the characters always are, she was right. Love when twists like that happen!


I know the feeling. I got my revenge today by writing a scene about a different character which had nothing to do with her change of direction. So...ha! I win!



> Nice 3k word counts Cora and Alex! And congrats on the new release coming up, Toonldy!! So much fun!!


Thanks! And congrats to Toonldy as well...am looking forward to completing this beast and getting it up online.



> Did minor editing on the WIP today, so word count today is at 309. Did 11,586 yesterday so I feel fine about the low numbers today. I am determined to get this first draft done by Friday!


Wow, 11,586 words in a day! Very impressive!

Slightly exceeded yesterday's total by hitting 3,107 words today. WIP is now at 35,000+ words. Happily, I have more than enough plot left to hit official novel length (50k), so this will definitely get done.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

1044 words for me today. This is probably the last 1000 word plus day for me for about a week, because I'll be traveling to Scotland tomorrow and my wordcount always suffers when I'm traveling. But at least I have a nice little bumper, so I won't fall below an average of 1000 words per day for the month.


----------



## Pamela

Oh good grief.  I had to write a blog post for a book tour.  It was about 1,000 words, but my poor novel is out in the cold.  Can't keep up with you guys, but you do inspire!


----------



## Incognita

1,028 today and that's it. Too busy! (Tomorrow night is poker night for the hubby, so I'm hoping for a better word count then.)


----------



## Dan Harris

2355 today. That's three 2K+ days in a row, which hasn't happened... ever? On a bit of a roll; it seems my being super-excited about getting my first book back from the proofreader tomorrow, to publish over the weekend, is inspiring me to write lots of the second one


----------



## the quiet one

Dan Harris said:


> 2355 today. That's three 2K+ days in a row, which hasn't happened... ever? On a bit of a roll; it seems my being super-excited about getting my first book back from the proofreader tomorrow, to publish over the weekend, is inspiring me to write lots of the second one


That's fantastic! It's amazing how quickly the total grows when you put in 2k or 3k several days in a row.

Had some good creative spurts earlier and find myself at 3,329 for the day...before the time I usually get the bulk of my writing in. So I have to decide whether to give in and watch football or write more. Decisions, decisions...


----------



## Savannah_Page

CoraBuhlert said:


> I once had a character derailing a love triangle by turning out to be gay. It was still a love triangle, only that the woman and one of the men were both interested in the other man.


Hilarious! It's so neat to see the characters come to life in their own way. Sometimes they just don't want those puppet strings... Have fun in Scotland! Oh how I'd love to visit!

Welcome, newbies, and keep on chugging away.

Haven't checked in in a couple days.
Wed. did a small 309 and lots of editing. 
Thur. made up for Wednesday with a "I'm going to FINISH this WIP" approach and banged out 8,556. But didn't finish the book. Aw, sigh. Today, though!!


----------



## the quiet one

ajalbrinck said:


> Had some good creative spurts earlier and find myself at 3,329 for the day...before the time I usually get the bulk of my writing in. So I have to decide whether to give in and watch football or write more. Decisions, decisions...


As an update to this: I did both. Somehow managed to get on a roll and crank out almost another 2,000 words, and ended at 5,153 for the "day." Very tired this morning for some reason. But the WIP is at almost 41,000 words now, which means it is within sneezing distance of being an official novel.


----------



## Savannah_Page

Congrats on the sneezing distance, Alex! I think at 5,000+ you can call it a day... Unless the muse strikes up again then go after it!   Have a great weekend!


----------



## the quiet one

3,044 today. Debating if I'm going to jump back in as that's actually under my five day average.   Just under 44k for the WIP.


----------



## Incognita

2,050 today. The WIP is now at almost 63K, but I've still got a ways to go.


----------



## the quiet one

1,749 today, WIP up to almost 46k. Expecting to be Internet-less for a couple of days, but still expect to be writing. Hopefully my next post has me at "official" novel length.


----------



## Cege Smith

+3104 today which took my current WIP over the 10,000 word mark. Only 70,000 or so more to go.


----------



## Toonldy

Hi, All~  Miss you! UNHITCHED should be up sometime next week. Added 1,173 words over the last two days to my next book... the one one I'm serializing shortly. Only 70 more pages to edit.... and soon I'll be be back here full time with another novel I'm plotting. Congrats to all!
xo ~els


----------



## Gayle Miller

Got my first 1000 of the day done this morning. Hoping to complete another 1000 in the next few hours.


----------



## Incognita

I took yesterday off, because, well, we all need a break every once in a while or we'll be reenacting that scene from _The Shining_...

Got 1,515 today, putting me at 64,315 on the WIP. I'd really like to finish it by the 31st so I can have a clean slate for NaNo, but that's looking iffy at best. I'd have to do at least 2K a day to meet that goal, and my workload is pretty heavy for the next week.


----------



## Cege Smith

+3360 today. It was HARD. I'm not sure what it is, but this WIP isn't flowing the way that they usually do. I'm not sure if it's because it's my 1st time writing the third book in a series or what, but I am struggling.

I'd love to have a first draft in the can by Nano too, Christine. But at this point I have to take what I can get.


----------



## Savannah_Page

Been a bit since I checked in. On Friday I sat down and actually finished the rough draft of my WIP, managing 3,444 words and totaling the WIP to 100,172. Longest to-be-e-published-WIP I've done so far.

Now I'll spend the week doing some edits then it's off to the betas! Then...NaNoWriMo. Going to try to do the entire novel during NaNo so we'll see how that goes.

Have a great Monday, everyone, and happy writing! I'm off to the day job and then some rough editing. Oh, and Happy Release time coming up, Toonldy!!!!


----------



## the quiet one

A day without Internet is a pretty good way to bounce up productivity...cobbled together 5,297 words yesterday and 1,118 words this morning, bringing the WIP to 52,155, which puts it at novel length. Have hit the most intense scenes of the story so the words should come pretty quickly now, even with a return to full-blown wifi.


----------



## momilp

After reading how productive all of you were, my thousand words don't sound exceptional, but I made it, despite life in general


----------



## Dan Harris

1,711 words of book two, and first ever sale of book one. A pretty good day


----------



## Cege Smith

+3173 today- still sweating every word. I'm telling myself that the awful middle is going to be easier than normal since the beginning was so challenging. (Oh the lies we tell ourselves to get through the day.. )


----------



## the quiet one

Dan Harris said:


> 1,711 words of book two, and first ever sale of book one. A pretty good day


Saw your thread on the first sale - congrats! Hope you have oodles more to enjoy soon!

Calling it a day at 2,783 words. Getting into tricky bits in the final section which have to be worded exactly right....


----------



## Incognita

3,015 today (and that was after proofing some 80K of someone else's novel for the bulk of the day). _Je suis fatiguée._

Sooooo...that puts the WIP at around 67K and some change. I'd thought this one would be around 80K, but now it's looking like it'll be closer to 90K or even more before I'm done.

(And momilp, 1,000 words is always a victory. As Fortescue said, comparisons are odious.)


----------



## Incognita

Where did everybody go?  

Just 1,224 today, but that's 1,224 more than I had this morning. Still crossing my fingers to see if I can finish this sucker before NaNo starts.


----------



## Cege Smith

*waves* I'm here! Plugging along. +1144 so far- my goal is a minimum of 3K a day until this rough draft is done.


----------



## Cege Smith

+3197 total with another chapter and a half added. I crossed the 20,000 word mark today.Wahoo!


----------



## the quiet one

Major flow today, as I'm hitting the home stretch of novel #2, which I've vowed to complete by month's end to free my "new writing" time up for NaNoWriMo. 6,383 words today, which kicks me over 60k in total. Four chapters left and seven days to go. This ignores that I wanted to polish off the draft of my novella by month's end as well. Ah well, sleep is overrated anyway.


----------



## Toonldy

Hi,All!~  I'm almost back. UNHITCHED sequel up this week. Finishing edits of WIP erom and have stared my next novel--a  30,000+ word e-rom (*sniff*)  novelette. So, I'm hoping by Nov 1, to write 1,000 per day +/- t.  Although I've already written the beg. and close of new novel, I need to figure out middle . And it's written from  a male POV ! aaagh!


----------



## Dan Harris

Just squeaked over with 1,072 yesterday


----------



## WFMeyer

It just so happens that my writing *blog * is titled *1,000 Words A Day*.

I don't post every day, but I do write every day.

http://www.1000words-a-day.com/


----------



## Incognita

1,589 today, and I just passed the 70K mark on the WIP. Probably at least 20K to go, though. (I can do that in seven days, right?)


----------



## Cege Smith

ChristinePope said:


> 1,589 today, and I just passed the 70K mark on the WIP. Probably at least 20K to go, though. (I can do that in seven days, right?)


Piece of cake.  I'm rooting for you!


----------



## Robert A Michael

1800 today (so far--going back at it again in an hour).  73,600 total for WIP so far. Deadline coming.


----------



## the quiet one

ChristinePope said:


> 1,589 today, and I just passed the 70K mark on the WIP. Probably at least 20K to go, though. (I can do that in seven days, right?)


I figure you'll be done before noon tomorrow.


----------



## Quiss

1,500 for me today.


----------



## the quiet one

2,881 words for me today. After the previous few days, that feels like I'm slacking. I did get through what's probably the most complex chapter in the book, however, so based on degree of difficulty it's more like 4,000 words.    2.5 chapters to go before I can write THE END on the draft and start the editing process.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

I'm back from Scotland. Had a really great time (aside from a delay causing me to miss my connecting flight, which left me stuck in Amsterdam airport for several hours on the way back) and I actually managed to squeeze in 1000 words every day, even while I was on holiday. Of course the fact that the hotel only offered 30 minutes of free WiFi per day helped.

Congrats on selling your first book, Dan.


----------



## Toonldy

Hi, All~ 

I think I'm back for the month of November.  With a shaking hand, I hit publish on my sequel Unhitched(hopefully up on Amazon sometime tomorrow)  I'm almost done editing my third book, a serialized erom, which I'd like to publish under EL Sarnoff but likely *sob* will publish under a pseuodnym  due  to personal issues. I have so many books percolating in my head, but I've begun to move forward on another erom. It's going to be a novelette. Approx. 135 pages. It's at 1,123 words. I'm hoping with the wonderful support this group to grow it to 35,000 word by the end of November.

XO ~ els


----------



## Incognita

cegesmith said:


> Piece of cake.  I'm rooting for you!


Probably not going to happen...I wrote nothing today because of complete and total brain fry. Oh, well. But congrats to everybody else who got their words in today.


----------



## the quiet one

2,465 words yesterday, about 1.5 chapters to go on the WIP. Then it's time to edit. While doing NaNoWriMo on a completely unrelated work. Though I suppose I *could* tie them together...


----------



## Nicki Leigh

This is my first post in here. *waves*

I'm slowly working on a series of serials. Did a little over 10k yesterday and am hoping to at least finish this part today. My minimum goal for now is 5k, but I may go over that depending on how many scenes I have left.


----------



## Incognita

2,024, and little over 72K for the WIP. I'll be lucky if I'm done before I hit 100K. Short-winded, I ain't.


----------



## Dan Harris

3,200 today, a whole chapter! Love it when that happens.



CoraBuhlert said:


> Congrats on selling your first book, Dan.


Thanks Cora!


----------



## balaspa

Just over 1,000 words today.  Over 71,000 words in the new novel, so far.  Glad to be an official part of the club.


----------



## the quiet one

Just clocked in word number 4,445 of the day...which brings my draft of novel #2 to completion.   Total word count was a few unnecessary, redundant, and repetitive adjectives shy of 70k. Since I write with something of a "pantsing" approach and invent lots of fun stuff to add in during the draft, final word count will likely end up more in the 80-85k range when I finally publish. 

At five weeks, this draft took two weeks longer to complete than book #1. That doesn't bother me, as I had promotional work -- and sales page obsessing -- to do this time around. 

Creative writing through the end of the month for me will focus on my prequel, and then November will be NaNoWriMo for writing while editing book #2. That should keep me out of trouble.


----------



## Toonldy

YAY, I'm really back. Hi,all!  Skimmed by with 1080 on my newest novel. DW Sequel is up; current WIP almost edited and now another! WHOOPEE!. Hey, I'm wondering if we reset this thread..  ala  NANO Writers and 1000 words a day-ers, post here.


----------



## Guest

Hi everybody!  Well it must be at least a month since I was last here, but it is nice to see some of the old faces, and lots of new ones too!

Escaping life (previously known as book two) is still at the editors and I have now finished the cover (i think) and as much as I have tried to take a break, I cannot help myself.

I have just written Chapter One, 1980 words.  I am officially back in the club   I must say it's good to be back.


----------



## Toonldy

*Waving at you, Michelle.* Thrilled you're back. I'm happy to be back too. While I'm editing my third book, I've been working on my latest WIP. What a way to spend a Saturday!
WC=1808
WIP=3800


----------



## Quiss

3000 Today!
What a way to spend a rainy day 

My favourite line:

_"Why am I in trouble? And if you say 'classified' again I am going to kick you in the shin next time I have boots on!"_


----------



## the quiet one

Started on my prequel draft today, the day after finishing book two in my series. Only 1,436 words today, but given the activities schedule and the fact that I usually need a day or two to settle into a rhythm with a new book, this isn't too shabby.


----------



## Darin_Calhoun

Hello, I'm in the middle of a big push to finish my current WIP and I can use the encouragement. I did 1480 words today hopefully tomorrow is better.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Welcome, Darin.

Anyway, I managed 1108 words yesterday and 1219 words today.


----------



## Incognita

Nothing yesterday. I'm in the midst of final edits on my new release for November so I can get started on the print layout and have it off to CreateSpace. I'm guessing it'll be the same story today, but who knows.


----------



## Guest

Toonldy said:


> *Waving at you, Michelle.* Thrilled you're back. I'm happy to be back too. While I'm editing my third book, I've been working on my latest WIP. What a way to spend a Saturday!
> WC=1808
> WIP=3800


Hi Toonldy, waving back!! Great to be back and finally see something progressing again! Thanks for the warm welcome.


----------



## Incognita

1,090 today. I need to get back in fighting form for NaNo, but since I wasn't sure I'd be able to write anything today, I'm glad I got that much.


----------



## the quiet one

Darin: hope the big push is working well for you and you're close to finishing the WIP. Nothing quite like being able to type THE END, and all the extra work and effort will be totally worth it when you get there.


1,154 words today on the prequel, which isn't a pace that's going to get me done with this novelette/novella draft by end-of-month to focus writing on NaNoWriMo. I foresee much caffeine the next few days...


----------



## Guest

Who says Monday mornings have to be bad?  I am 3517 words better off!

WIP = 5526

There is some way to go!!

Hope you all had a great weekend.


----------



## Darin_Calhoun

Thanks Ajal and Cora I'm up at 5am hoping I can make a really big dent today. Time to put on the headphones and zone out. Happy writing everyone!


----------



## Incognita

2,505 today. The WIP is just a little shy of 76K. I really wanted to keep this one under 100K, but I guess I'll just have to see what happens.


----------



## the quiet one

Exactly 4,000 words on the prequel novella. There's a small chance I could finish this draft tomorrow, and use NaNoWriMo to work on my ability to write new material and edit others at the same time. Need to get another 10-15,000 words done though, which is going to be a bit of a stretch...


----------



## CoraBuhlert

1002 words yesterday (well narrowly meeting the target still counts) and 1060 words today.


----------



## mathewferguson

1048 to bring WIP total to 9800.

Changing jobs so I don't commute 100km and two hours a day has revived me!


----------



## Quiss

I just hit 1300 and realized that my new Sci-fi romance is turning into a mystery.  
How's that for genre confusion?


----------



## the quiet one

3,103 words in today, and not sure I can write any more.  One more day until NaNoWriMo starts!


----------



## CoraBuhlert

1152 words for me today.


----------



## Guest

Ok, two days worth of writing including four hours yesterday and three today = 8,335
WIP 13861
Now I want a nice cup of tea and a biscuit


----------



## CoraBuhlert

1093 words today for me.


----------



## the quiet one

Got in 3,519 on the WIP I was *trying* to finish before October ended. Not quite there just yet, but will be sneaking in time during NaNoWriMo to complete it. Got some work in on NaNoWriMo as well but will report that total in for November 1.


----------



## Savannah_Page

Back to writing now that one WIP is with the betas. My current WIP is a NaNo baby and I'm really having fun writing it. (Maybe too much fun?) My character is quirky and fun and positive. She makes it easy to write her.

Today's WC was a record for me: 13,370
Officially tired with a very sore back. But it was worth it!


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Congrats, Savannah. That's one awesome wordcount. 

I only managed 1214 words today, but since I'm not an official NaNoWriMo participant, that's okay.


----------



## Guest

Savannah_Page said:


> Today's WC was a record for me: 13,370
> Officially tired with a very sore back. But it was worth it!


Wow Savannah! Your fingers must be on fire! What an inspiration!

Yesterday and this morning totals 7784. Hping to sneak a bit more in later. WIP 21645.


----------



## Savannah_Page

Thanks, Michelle and Cora. It was a record day for me. 
Today I pulled out 6,259 but I don't know how much of it is keepable. Oh well. It's some NaNo work.
Think I'm going to call it a day for now. The heater is not working for some reason and my fingers (though they should be on fire LOL) are actually frozen and turning purple. Time to go to a room where the heater works.

Have a great weekend, everyone!


----------



## CoraBuhlert

1505 words yesterday and 1869 today.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

1426 words yesterday and 2045 words today.


----------



## Toonldy

Kick me virtually! I've not been productive when I should be inspired by all of you. My sequel to DW is up (to come soon in my sig) and I had a stellar sales week. I  need to finish editing my WIP erom and move forward on my fourth book (another erom) but I'm stagnant. Maybe due to the oppressive hot, sunny weather here in LA that probably everyone else envies. I hate it!
KICK ME!  HARD!


----------



## Incognita

Toonldy said:


> Kick me virtually! I've not been productive when I should be inspired by all of you. My sequel to DW is up (to come soon in my sig) and I had a stellar sales week. I need to finish editing my WIP erom and move forward on my fourth book (another erom) but I'm stagnant. Maybe due to the oppressive hot, sunny weather here in LA that probably everyone else envies. I hate it!
> KICK ME! HARD!


Consider yourself kicked!

I haven't been posting here because I wasn't sure if it was kosher to post NaNo word counts in this thread...

I hear you on this weather, though. It is making me crabby and stabby. Thank God it's going to start cooling down soon (although not soon enough for me. I want that rain here tomorrow!).

Talk about the summer that wouldn't die...


----------



## Toonldy

Ouch! Thx, Christine. I felt that and needed that. Glad you feel the same way about the LA weather. Off to vote and then I'm going to write. Even if it's 1000 words I don't like.

2:OO PST: Christine, I owe you big time! The kick really worked. I've managed to get in 2157 words so far today. New WIP =6,188 words.  I'll update if I write more.  I may instead go back to editing my other ms--I'm aiming to release it by the end of the month. And hopefully, the WIP by Xmas.

PS  Yes, please post your NANO word count on this thread. It's inspirational!


----------



## CoraBuhlert

I'm not doing Nano, but I still managed 1275 words yesterday. Today, I only managed 1094, because I got hit with a translation rush job. But I still crossed the magic thousand word threshold and that's all that counts.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Had a rough few days, but I still managed 1062 words yesterday and 1100 words today. I hope the weekend will be better.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

1400 words today.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

1470 words today in spit of a nasty, weather-induced headache.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Am I the only one still holding out for this thread again? Anyway, I managed 1768 words today.


----------



## Savannah_Page

I'm still checking in but have been posting my numbers on the NaNo thread. I think I churned out 2,700-ish today. Also cleaned the windows and bathrooms so that's always great.   Hoping to really knock out the words tomorrow.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Your Nano wordcount is really amazing, Savannah. Only half the month and you've already passed the 50000 word goal. And of course, clean windows and bathrooms make you feel really good about yourself, too. 

I wrote 1146 words yesterday and 1135 words today.


----------



## Carol (was Dara)

Okay, I've been ashamed to show my face in this thread for a month or more because I've fallen off the wagon. But today I started a new project and am determined to get back to writing my 1K per day. I'm going to look at it as NaNoWriMo a month late.   

Todays' count: 2,200 and counting.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Ah, someone revived the thread.

I actually did manage to write thousand words or more every day this month. Yesterday, I wrote 1165 words and today I'm already on track with 833 words so far.

Plus, the universe handed me a story idea in the form of a vivid dream.


----------



## Lefty

I did about a thousand over the last couple of days. Not too shabby, for me.


----------



## the quiet one

Apologies for my lack of posting in this thread recently. I'm focusing exclusively on editing right now and likely will be in edit-only mode until the new year. But thanks in part to the inspiration and motivation of posting in this thread (and the NaNoWriMo thread), and meeting those minimum goals each day, I've gotten far ahead on my writing/publishing goals. 

To be more specific, since September 28, I've written drafts of a novel (draft was 70k words, will end up 80k+ when done), a novella (draft was ~22k words, will probably end up ~25k words when done), and a 52k word NaNoWriMo novel (which needs lots of work and will become a back-burner project for future revision).

It makes me tired looking back and realizing that I wrote almost 150,000 words in roughly eight weeks. But it can be done. The message and lesson is simply to keep writing each day and keep progressing towards your goals.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

I finished at 1330 words yesterday. Today, I wrote 2098 words. 36358 altogether for the month.


----------



## jnfr

I've committed myself, insanely, to 1200/words M-F only. So I'm off this weekend, but will see you on Monday. With much wailing and gnashing of teeth, I assume.


----------



## DPfitzsimons

You guys are mad and inspirational. I'm going to break my 500 to 700 word outputs and join in with the wild people on this thread. See you tomorrow night when I will post a number to earn my space here.


----------



## Toonldy

Hi, All~ I've periodically checked in on this thread but spent November posting on the NANO word count thread. Met my goal of completing another novel... so over Dec-Jan, I hope to have a three-part serialized novel up plus another novella of approx. 45,000 words. I'm eager to start writing again but will likely be spending December editing the novella.  I've promised myself to take two weeks off over Xmas. LOL. Wondering if we should start this thread anew on Jan 1? Hugs and congrats to all~ els 
PS  And a special shout-out to Cora who's kept this thread alive!


----------



## KGorman

Hope you don't mind me popping in. I've got a few projects to complete, and hope to stay on track!

1052 so far today (it's only around 6:30pm for me here), and looking to complete another scene or two later tonight as this project only has those two scenes left to do. Haha! It's a good feeling.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

I'm starting off the new months decently with 1295 words yesterday and 1033 words today (had to put up Christmas decorations, otherwise there would have been more).


----------



## CoraBuhlert

1129 words today.


----------



## Lefty

1190


----------



## Carol (was Dara)

Today's count: 1,300

Yesterday ... I don't want to talk about it. 



Toonldy said:


> Wondering if we should start this thread anew on Jan 1?


I'm all for that. A shiny new thread will give us all something to look forward to in the new year.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

I wrote 1227 words yesterday and 1151 words today. 

And yeah for a new shiny thread on January 1st.


----------



## Pamela

I need need need you guys.  For some reason I didn't get notification about new posts to this thread.  I fell off the wagon too, but will get busy.  Thanks for the updates.


----------



## Toonldy

Dara England said:


> Today's count: 1,300
> 
> Yesterday ... I don't want to talk about it.
> 
> I'm all for that. A shiny new thread will give us all something to look forward to in the new year.


YAY! Would someone else other than me do the honors of locking this thread and starting it anew on January 1, 2013. Whee!


----------



## CoraBuhlert

1256 words yesterday and 1015 words today.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

1711 words for me today.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

1167 words today.


----------



## Christian Price

I think I did exactly 1,000 yesterday.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Well, you certainly hit the quota exactly, Christian. I don't think I've ever been that close to a perfect round thousand.

Meanwhile, I wrote 1066 words today.


----------



## Guest

Oooh, shiny new thread? Yes please!  I have totally stepped off the writing step again after having to focus my efforts on the final push to publish my book, but will sooooo be back on here next week.  Looking forward to the new thread already as this whole thing is so motivating.  Well done everybody keep up the good work!


----------



## CoraBuhlert

I managed another 1476 words today.

BTW, Michelle, do I owe you an interview by any chance or have I got you mixed up with someone else?


----------



## CoraBuhlert

I wrote an excellent (for me) 2936 words yesterday and today I'm already at 1877 words. Though I'll probably stop here, because I experienced a sudden outbreak of hives (I get these every ten years or so and always around Christmas for some reason. No idea why) and I think I should probably rest.


----------



## jnfr

Cora, you are cooking! Go, go go!

My first post-Nano week I wrote 4078 words, so short of my 5-6000 goal, but still really good for me. 

So far this week I've written 3745 words, with one day to go. I had a terrible block on Monday and Tuesday, just no idea where this book was going, but on Wed. it roared back to life, and now I'm chugging along again.


----------



## Pamela

Didn't quite make the 1000, but you all got me back on the ball.  

It's hard to have the confidence to sit down and believe the writing will come.  It always seems to, but I still don't believe it.  Needed to be goosed by you guys.


----------



## Guest

CoraBuhlert said:


> I managed another 1476 words today.
> 
> BTW, Michelle, do I owe you an interview by any chance or have I got you mixed up with someone else?


Hi Cora, yes that was me. Back in September we did a month of interview on my blog and you sent me an initial interest to be involved. At the moment I am quite busy with my promotion for the new release, but in the new year if you would like to be featured I could certainly accomodate that. Hope that you are feeling better. Hives are such a pain, I know how you feel!

I am so looking forward to starting to push up the word count again!


----------



## CoraBuhlert

The hives got steadily worse through the night, until I couldn't sleep at all. So I got up early and limped to the pharmacy as soon as they opened to get antihistamine tablets. Luckily, those did the trick. I still have a couple of hives, but nowhere near the "Call the CDC - the patient seems to have caught a rare alien virus" state I was in this morning.

While I was going through my e-mail, I came upon the half completed interview from September in the draft folder. Sorry for never sending it, but I was crazy busy in September/October and likely forgot. Anyway, I'll answer the remaining questions and send it to you for sometime in the new year after you've launched your new release. Good luck with that BTW.

Wordcount: 1118 words today. Not too shabby, considering the hives and the antihistamine induced tireness slowed me down.


----------



## jnfr

Only 3608 words last week for me. Lost Friday entirely after word of the shooting came around.

But today, got back into gear and finishing 935 words, plus a couple hundred words of planning. So onward...

How are the hives, Cora?


----------



## CoraBuhlert

The hives are better, thank you. I got some antihistamines (Cetirizine) from the pharmacy, which did the trick.

And I completely understand how horrible events like the Newtown shooting can kill your writing impulse. That was so not what I wanted to hear on the evening news on Friday.

I wrote 1074 words on Saturday, 1076 words on Sunday. Today, I've written 514 so far, though I'll try to get in some more before going to bed.


----------



## jnfr

935 words yesterday, with another couple hundred talking to myself about plot etc., but not draft words.

1098 today, and about 40% through the draft. Feeling that mid-point looming where all the threats need to fall into some kind of place. We shall see.


----------



## Guest

CoraBuhlert said:


> While I was going through my e-mail, I came upon the half completed interview from September in the draft folder. Sorry for never sending it, but I was crazy busy in September/October and likely forgot. Anyway, I'll answer the remaining questions and send it to you for sometime in the new year after you've launched your new release. Good luck with that BTW.
> 
> Wordcount: 1118 words today. Not too shabby, considering the hives and the antihistamine induced tireness slowed me down.


No worries, when you have the chance is fine. Get well and keep up the good work!


----------



## DPfitzsimons

Okay...I finally got my groove averaging 2400 words a day for 9 straight days including a final day of 4700 words...

Finally worthy to post in the club...now onto book two in the series.

Thanks for the inspiration and solidarity 1k Club!


----------



## CoraBuhlert

Congrats on the wordcount, DPfitzsimmons and Jennifer, and a warm welcome to the thread for DPfitzsimmons.

Michelle, I'm currently busy getting two new release, one in German and one in English, out in time for the holidays and before Kobo closes down on Friday [insert grumble about the unprofessional behaviour of what claims to be a global company here].

Yesterday, I finished at 1252 words, today I made 1327 words.


----------



## Guest

CoraBuhlert said:


> Congrats on the wordcount, DPfitzsimmons and Jennifer, and a warm welcome to the thread for DPfitzsimmons.
> 
> Michelle, I'm currently busy getting two new release, one in German and one in English, out in time for the holidays and before Kobo closes down on Friday [insert grumble about the unprofessional behaviour of what claims to be a global company here].
> 
> Yesterday, I finished at 1252 words, today I made 1327 words.


No worries, I am in exactly the same boat! There is really no rush.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

I only wrote 1008 words today, but I still managed to beat the thousand word barrier. Plus, I uploaded my latest German language short story just in time for the holidays.


----------



## jnfr

Good progress, Cora, and congrats on getting the story up!

Yesterday was a bust for me. Did I mention that my husband is on vacation for three weeks? Hard to focus on working when he's in the family room having a Harry Potter marathon and playing games.

But I got back to it today and hit 1220 words. And I'm very happy with how it's going. So all good so far.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

I feel your pain, Jennifer. Having people - even people we love - in the house always upsets writing routines.

And my newly uploaded story has already hit a genre bestseller list at Amazon DE, even though I haven't announced it anywhere yet and KDP does not register any sales, because they appear to be slow again.

As for writing, I wrote 1335 words today, which is pretty good.


----------



## jnfr

Excellent news about the bestseller list! I hope your actual sales number show up soon  

1308 words for me today. Since I take weekends off, I am now free to veg with my hubbie. Hooray!


----------



## CoraBuhlert

The missing sales finally showed up today. 

And enjoy the weekend with your husband, Jennifer.

I wrote 1731 words today and finished a novelette.


----------



## Toonldy

Dear Cora~ I'm suggesting we lock this thread before Xmas and reopen it after the New Year. I think you, who have posted faithfully, should take the lead. I, for one, would be delighted to partake.  Happy holidays~ els


----------



## CoraBuhlert

I'll be writing over the holidays, though I'm not sure if I can hit 1000 words every day. But if I'm the only one, then we might as well close this thread over the holidays and open a new one in the new year.

Anyway, last post, I wrote 1228 words today. Tomorrow is tree decorating and the day after is Christmas Eve.


----------



## Toonldy

I'm for closing this thread and reopening it after New Years, with persistent and passionate Cora spearheading if she wishes. As for me, my erom series, thanks to this thread, is up and doing well. *Rolling eyes with tears*  I plan on editing my next erom (a Nano challenge) over Jan and simultaneously working on its sequel (3,000 words in).So a big yes and please-- let's lock and renew for a productive and rewarding 2013. Happy Holidays to all.


----------



## jnfr

I'm still working this week, as we don't do Christmas in any big way, and family is all far off. So if the thread stays open I'll likely post now and then. Happy to have a shiny new thread for 2013, as my book is a long way from being done.


----------



## Guest

Last post of the thread?  Maybe, Be sure to post the new thread here so we can all catch up with it easily.

After a good start and then a month away from writing for too many reasons to list I am back at it.

Yesterday 5110 and today 2962.

New year, new thread, new momentum.  I want to have finished the first draft within the next three weeks.  Current WC 32782.  We'll see.

Happy new year folks xx


----------



## Toonldy

Dear All~

As New Years Eve approaches, I'm beholden to all who posted on this thread. 2012 was a stellar year for me... having sold over over 1500 books. This thread motivated most of my books. I have three others out under a  pen name. I completed another soon to be published book in November (NANO challenge) and I'm 5500 words into the sequel which I began last week.

I'm again suggesting we close this thread ( hello, and happy new year, Betsy!) and start anew beginning January 1, 2013.  Faithful Cora, would you please have the honor of doing that?

Wishing you all a joyous, healthy and prosperous 2013. And a special shout out  (in no particular order ) to Steve, Christine, Savannah, Michelle, CJ, Alex, Pamela, Texas Girl, Dara.. ever faithful Cora... and last, but not least, JR for starting this thread.

Warm best~ els


----------



## writergirlNC

Up to about 600 words today and leaving the doc open on my computer from now on so I will have an in your face reminder. My one book came out in May and then I got very slack. Well, a full time legal admin job happened and that takes up a lot of my time. But I am pledging to at least write a 1,000 words a day more if I have time. I notice the past few days writing every day helps me to have more ideas as opposed to when I take off from writing and hit a block.


----------



## CoraBuhlert

I did continue to write between Christmas and New Year and got in 7446 words from Christmas Eve to New Year's Eve. Today, I already wrote 905 and hope to get in another hundred before the clock strikes midnight.

Have a happy new year with lots of words written and books sold.


----------



## Cege Smith

The first time writing in 2 weeks- at this point I have a resolution just to put down new words everyday in 2013. 

I started on my newest novella tonight and plunked down 2036 words. Off I go!


----------



## DPfitzsimons

Finally put together back to back days over 1000 words. I have long been absent from this post but a deadline approaches. 2000 words the last two days...going for 4000 today. I think I can, I think I can...

Keep typing!

DP Fitzsimons


----------



## CoraBuhlert

We abandoned this thread. The 2013 thousand words a day club thread is here.


----------

